#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-10
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2218 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py: remove remaining reference to proprietary_driver
<superm1_> on a live disk, what language packs should be installed by default to provide full language support?
<superm1_> at least for the installer
* evand kicks CIA-18 
<CIA-18> ow
<evand> hah!
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> yea CIA-18 wasn't listening to me the other night either
<evand> CIA is down
<evand> http://cia.vc
<evand> or not
<evand> hrm
<evand> at any rate, yeah, I just hit a 500 error when it tried to push the changes out
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-11
<cjwatson> sigh, I broke ntfs in d-i
* cjwatson prods dh_shlibdeps
<xivulon> cjwatson, I sent you a couple of emails, keyboard detection should be better now
<cjwatson> ok, your mail to me is pretty reliable, so you don't need to tell me on IRC when you've sent me mail, thanks :)
<xivulon> something not on the email, if you want to build wubi yourself, you have to edit scripts/build.sh and add prerequisit to the case statement at the bottom
<xivulon> then run "make prerequisites" and "make"
<xivulon> first command will setup wine + nsis
<xivulon> "make test" to run the dialog in debug mode
* evand grumbles about wine on 64-bit
<xivulon> The reason I split keyboard versions in a separate ini file is that windows uses an 8-digit hex, and did not want to remap the entries in keymaps.ini
<xivulon> I mean keyboard variants
<cjwatson> I wonder if wubi could be built on our buildds with that
<cjwatson> I sort of assumed it needed a Windows installation
<xivulon> wine + nsis is fine
<cjwatson> hmm, I don't think our buildds are allowed to wget random stuff from the web though
<cjwatson> so that wouldn't work
<xivulon> we have one plugin in c# at the moment though
<xivulon> cjwatson, wget is only a convenience script, you can install nsis from within wine manually
<xivulon> provided the building server has wine with nsis installed (and mono if you want to recompile wubibcd) it should be fine
<xivulon> The makefile is sub-par at the moment, the only thing in common with a proper makefile is the name
<xivulon> The nsis plugins we use are not recompiled at the moment
<cjwatson> yeah, that's what I mean, I don't see our buildd administrators preinstalling wine and nsis in the lifetime of this universe :)
<xivulon> I don't really blame them, anyway now at least you can rebuild the frontend if you need to
<cjwatson> good stuff
<xivulon> cjwatson, the nsis version is a bit dated, I will update it later on (there are some strange warnings when using the new version I have to sort out) and upload a new nsis tar
<evand> yikes, unionfs or python seems to have major breakage in the most recent daily live cds.
<evand> http://evalicious.com/syslog
<superm1> okay so that wasn't just me
<superm1> we changed a lot in our builds a day or two ago, and then i booted one and it was going all to hell
<evand> heh
<superm1> i'd point likely towards unionfs
<superm1> because there a re unionfs errors all over dmesg
<superm1> well the only unionfs related bugs i'm finding that were filed thus far: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138866
<evand> it only seems to happen when calling python, but I imagine that's just luck of the draw as python wouldn't be able to dereference a NULL pointer in the kernel.
<superm1> well it was happening to me actually with apt too
<evand> ah
<superm1> with some other weird things like mmap unable to msync
<superm1> and then not being able to find files that were on the filesystem
<cjwatson> evand,superm1: yeah, several of us are seeing that - pkl's looking at it
<evand> ah, thanks
<superm1> as evand just mentioned in #ubuntu-kernel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138915
<superm1> has both of our dmesg/syslog attached
<cjwatson> I got my new laptop today, with a Windows installation on it which I plan to use to test wubi/lupin
<cjwatson> (though I've already installed Ubuntu separately of course ;-))
<evand> http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/ ?
<cjwatson> just running natively
<cjwatson> the Vista Home Basic licence forbids running it in a VM
<cjwatson> which is a bit control-freaky but there you go :-/
<evand> ah, I forgot about that
<xivulon> cjwatson... ...on vista? :P
<cjwatson> will wubi not work on vista?
<xivulon> Well I should shoutup since my laptop came with premium, I contributed to ms coffin more than colin
<xivulon> cjwatson it should
<cjwatson> xivulon: could we have a stable link for the latest version of wubi? like Wubi-7.10-minefield.exe -> Wubi-7.10-minefield-0.4.exe
<cjwatson> coffer, not coffin :-)
<cjwatson> (contributing to MS' coffin is a *good* thing ...)
<xivulon> well talkin of coffer wubi helped took away 200K users and counting... So I guess it's a good investment...
<cjwatson> yeah, I would have got one of Dell's Ubuntu laptops but they weren't shipping Core 2 Duos with Ubuntu in the UK
<thom> what did you end up with? HP?
<xivulon> same here, I ended up with a samsung, (also because on last 2 dell laptops power jacks desoldered)
<cjwatson> thom: dell latitude d830
<cjwatson> we'll see how it goes
<thom> oh right; is that the T60 sized one, or smaller?
<cjwatson> gar, what is wrong with cdimage? it's supposed to be downloading wubi but isn't
<xivulon> if you do not have kids stumbling on the power cable they are fine machines
<evand> laptop refreshment plan, only 2 years and 9 months away :)
<cjwatson> thom: dunno how big a t60 is. it's 15", fairly chunky but I like big laptops
<thom> yeah, similar to powerbook sized
<xivulon> cjwatson, I cannot do the link from the office (no ssh), will do tonight
<cjwatson> ah, the download breakage is my fault
<cjwatson> xivulon: thanks, I'll just bump it to 0.4 for now
* cjwatson tries YA CD build
<cjwatson> thom: yeah, about two inches higher than the 15" PowerBook and maybe half an inch deeper
<cjwatson> (but the height is mostly because the monitor is hinged differently)
<thom> nods
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2220 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: Fix test.
<cjwatson> xivulon: I wonder if it's worth having the "-tribe5" subversion thing, which we'll just have to update all the time? We don't do that for our native installers
<cjwatson> xivulon: grub4dos installation doesn't seem to have worked here. Anything I can do to investigate?
<cjwatson> I just get thrown into my normal grub menu
<cjwatson> ah, I need to boot into Windows
<cjwatson> ok, that's convoluted
<cjwatson> bugger, fell over in initramfs
<xivulon> cjwatson, if you have grub, you have to select Windows
<xivulon> wubi adds an option to the windows bootloader, not to grub
<cjwatson> yeah, I worked it out while you were pinged out
<cjwatson> it's fallen over in the initramfs now and I'm debugging
<cjwatson> whoa, we're using klibc /bin/mount? when did that happen?
<xivulon> if you can boot, and preseed and boot options are correct, the frontend job is done.
<xivulon> re version name, what do you suggest?
<cjwatson> perhaps just "Ubuntu 7.10 alpha"
<cjwatson> ok, lupin is failing because fuse uses the -i option to mount which klibc mount doesn't support
<cjwatson> easy fix
<xivulon> Sounds good, do you want to have something like the launchpad revision in there?
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> well I mean I suppose you could but it would just have to be removed for release :)
<cjwatson> I dunno, up to you, I just feel it's better without too much information that has to be updated
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> How is the installation going? In the last few days I only looked at the frontend.
<cjwatson> 17:53 <cjwatson> it's fallen over in the initramfs now and I'm debugging
<cjwatson> about that well
<cjwatson> I think I've beaten on klibc sufficiently to fix that
<cjwatson> ok, at least it's booting now
<cjwatson> unionfs is known to be a bit screwed at the moment though so I don't know how far we'll get
<cjwatson> up to X
<cjwatson> hmm, suspend and hibernate options still present
<cjwatson> automatic-ubiquity didn't work, init script isn't symlinked properly
<evand> hrm, using fuse, ntfs directories show up as DT_UNKNOWN.
* xivulon wish could be home playing with that too...
* xivulon gets popcorns
<cjwatson> xivulon: the name /tmpmountpoint isn't important, is it? if I rename that to /host then the suspend/hibernate inhibition should work right
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2221 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): * Call update-rc.d so that automatic-ubiquity stands a chance of working.
<xivulon> it's just a throwaway folder, make sure it's something not colliding with other scripts
<cjwatson> OK, /host should be fine then
<xivulon> not that it is called more than once, and for each call and for each partition /tmpmount is mounted/unmounted
<xivulon> note
<cjwatson> that's ok
<cjwatson> as long as it's left mounted at the end
<xivulon> It's left mounted unless the last call does not find what it was looking for
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> oh, hang on, am I crazy?
<cjwatson> there's no reason why that fuse mount in particular should inhibit suspend/hibernate, since it isn't helping to implement the root filesystem
<cjwatson> I'll revert that, sorry
<xivulon> that is only used to find files, and the mount is always r/o
<cjwatson> user_folder=#UserFolder=/Users/cjwatson^M
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> so preseeding itself is fine with CR/LF files but lupin's direct fiddling with the preseed file isn't ... looks like I spoke slightly too soon :(
<xivulon> ah yes, I forgot about that
<cjwatson> xivulon: doesn't /tmpmountpoint need to be unmounted after we're finished with it, regardless?
<cjwatson> because otherwise it's not possible to mount the same filesystem from the live session
<xivulon> hmm, often you want to do something with the file, so either you umount within find_path() and then remount in the code calling find_path or you have to remember to umount after calling findpath
<cjwatson> yeah, it's clearly a little fiddly
<cjwatson> I'll sort something out
<xivulon> for instance, when you use it within find_iso, then the filesystem hosting the ISO must not be unmounted
<cjwatson> right
<xivulon> At the moment when find_path scans a folder which is already mounted it does not try to remount it, that is to make it work with find_iso.
<cjwatson> I think a find_path_cleanup function called at the end of each client script would be sufficient
<xivulon> yes, just make sure that find_iso is not affected, that is mounted on top of /isodevice (which overrdies the default /tmpmount folder)
<cjwatson> yep
<xivulon> one more thing, wait_for_devs, should be called the first time find_path is used, at the moment wait_for_devs is within find_iso, but that is not appropriate since you might use find_preseed without find_iso
<xivulon> something like [ -e /var/run/devs_ready ]  || wait_for_devs (within find_path) and then "touch /var/run/devs_ready" (within wait_for_devs)
<cjwatson> better, just wait_for_devs in both places and do the test inside wait_for_devfs
<cjwatson> devs
<cjwatson> ok, I'll do that once bzr deigns to respond
<cjwatson> s/bzr/my local wireless network/ I think actually
<xivulon> then call wait_for_devs from find_path and add the test within wait_for_devs
<cjwatson> indeed, done :)
<cjwatson> parallel development ;)
* xivulon concerned
<cjwatson> ?
<xivulon> have a sun-fan friend who often says "we start to think alike" and I usually reply "not sure I like that"... nevermind
<xivulon> like a pavlov response
<cjwatson> OK, lupin 0.5 fixes all the problems I can find here
<xivulon> cl
<xivulon> cjwatson, not sure find_path_cleanup is ok in find_iso
<cjwatson> why not?
<xivulon> livemedia expects a filesystem path, and that path will be something like /isodevice/ubuntu/install/xyz.iso
<xivulon> but if /isodevice is unmounted livemedia will not find any iso
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> ok, good point
<cjwatson> fixed
<cjwatson> (lupin 0.6)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2222 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.14
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2223 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  1.24ubuntu4.
<xivulon> for the thinkpad fans out there: http://lenovoblogs.com/insidethebox/?p=98
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2224 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<cjwatson> somebody please remind me to do a full ubiquity translation update from Rosetta before beta
<evand> will do
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2225 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.14
<cjwatson> evand: not to mention to show you how to do it, but that can probably wait :)
<cjwatson> (it's a nightmare of twisty little scripts in my ~/bin/)
<evand> haha, I'm beginning to see a pattern here
<evand> twisty little scripts everywhere
<cjwatson> I *try* not to ...
<cjwatson> yay, new laptop unpacks packages like greased lightning
<cjwatson> I like having I/O worth a damn
<evand> haha
<evand> I wish I could just fold my desktop.  I'm tempted to just get one of those iMac carrying cases for the next sprint.
<xivulon> cjwatson, did you manage to install at the end?
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, I fixed everything I could but lupin was a bit too buggered really. I plan to give it another go with tomorrow's image
<cjwatson> going to bed now
<xivulon> I am updating some wubi frontend code, should be there by tomorrow
<xivulon> late on tonight
<cjwatson> ok, drop me a line if you have a new wubi url for me
<xivulon> sure
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-12
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2226 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.15
<evand> bzr shelve is awesome!
<xivulon> what's that?
<evand> http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrShelveExample
<xivulon> hmm I see
<evand> cjwatson: As it stands in code that's about to be checked in, it's not possible to have a back button in automatic mode as any page we move over will answer all its questions, so there's nothing to go back to.
<evand> Is this acceptable, or would you prefer I made the code that checks for the seen flag backup aware?
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2227 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Fixed backup in the UI wrt the new page turning code.
<cjwatson> evand: I think that's OK by me
<cjwatson> bzr shelve does indeed rock
<tepsipakki> hi, tried to netboot gutsy, but grub-installer failed due to missing fdisk/sfdisk
<tepsipakki> although they are there
<cjwatson> I had another report of that ...
<tepsipakki> oh
<cjwatson> it's weird
<tepsipakki> yep, bug 138040
<tepsipakki> but should fdisk/sfdisk be present on the busybox side?
<tepsipakki> they are in /target
<cjwatson> yes, fdisk-udeb should provide them
<cjwatson> I'm just syncing the code over from the old laptop
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> lamont broke fdisk-udeb
<tepsipakki> heh
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: can you look in /var/lib/dpkg/status for me in the running installer, and check if fdisk-udeb is installed?
<tepsipakki> yep, it is
<cjwatson> ok, good
<cjwatson> I reassigned the bug to util-linux
<cjwatson> and prodded lamont about it on IRC
<tepsipakki> Installed-Size: 16
<cjwatson> it has /usr and /usr/sbin, nothing else
<tepsipakki> right..
<pj_og> Hi! I installed the ubuntu-server, but the base system doesn't boot. I have no idea why. I can boot memtest86+, but trying one of the kernels results only in a "reset". What now? The installation itself went absolutely smooth no error or so. But then rebooting doesn't work. I even have no idea how to debug such a thing since there are no messages. Any ideas anybody?
<pj_og> or if this is not the correct channel for this question, where would it be?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel is probably better if the server kernel isn't managing to boot
<cjwatson> sounds like the generic kernel used in the installer is working fine, but the server kernel used after boot isn't
<cjwatson> (normally the two kernels are the same, but in the server install they aren't necessarily)
<pj_og> ok. thank you.
<cjwatson> xivulon: if you already had a wubi entry in the grub4dos configuration, running wubi again adds another one
<cjwatson> xivulon: maybe it should make sure that there's just one
<xivulon> cjwatson, I noticed that yesterday night, but it was too late for me to fix that. Also the menu name should be changed to "Ubuntu Linux" in the vista case.
<xivulon> If you complete the installation (disk images are created), that is not an issue (since you cannot just reinstall, you have to uninstall first)
<xivulon> Forcing to uninstall anytime is the quickest way to fix that
<cjwatson> yeah, I actually just removed the ubuntu folder :-)
<cjwatson> (wasn't sure if uninstall would work)
<xivulon> I cannot upload code, but it should be a one line fix: wubi/installer/installer.nsh -> remove the {if} block around InstallCompleted
<cjwatson> I found another bug in the automatic-ubiquity handling, which I'll fix after lunchh
<cjwatson> lunch
<cjwatson> unfortunately unionfs is too broken in gutsy at the moment for me to get any further
<xivulon>  ${IF} $InstallCompleted == true
<xivulon> cjwatson, simpler fix for uninstallation: in pages/main.nsh remove the above if statement
<xivulon> leave the stuff in between
<xivulon> That will force you to uninstall if a previous installation is detected even if it wasn't completed.
<pj_og> Hi, I'm back. I did not resolve yet my boot problem, but now I think there might be an installer problem.
<pj_og> Maybe sbd is interested?
<cjwatson> pj_og: sure, but I'm about to go to lunch, so mention it and I'll get to it after I get back
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson@chiark.greenend.org.uk * rcjwatson@chiark.greenend.org.uk-20070912114801-ec22h8ue8sy9tpdh ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules ubiquity.postinst): * Start ubiquity init script at 29; don't bother stopping it.
<pj_og> ok. I managed to boot the generic kernel with grub, I just copied it over from the install CD
<cjwatson> urgh bogus bzr configuration
<pj_og> it kind of worked, but then there was a root disk problem or so, probably since the initrd didn't match really
<pj_og> so I think there might be some check which the installer might want to do to ensure that the installed kernel actually will work.
<cjwatson> it already tries. be more specific
<pj_og> sbd on kernel said that the server kernel probably assumes i686. I have a pentium MMX. I'm not sure, but it might be not enough.
<cjwatson> oh, that's fixed in gutsy
<cjwatson> it requires 686 for the server kernel now
<pj_og> of course, it could be another difference between the kernels. but with generic at least I get some messages, it starts to run.
<cjwatson> base-installer's checks were indeed incomplete for server in <=feisty
<pj_og> I'm using the installer CD for 7.04 server
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2228 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules ubiquity.postinst): * Start ubiquity init script at 29; don't bother stopping it.
<pj_og> I tried to locate the technical requirements for the server from the ubuntu.com webpage but didn't find it
<cjwatson> CIA> that's better
<cjwatson> right, no need to file a bug though since 7.10 will get that check right
<pj_og> ok. fine. and for my problem, I think doing an install with the normal CD might work?
<cjwatson> yep
<pj_og> or rather the alternate CD?
<cjwatson> it doesn't have the server kernel on it so won't try to se it
<cjwatson> use
<cjwatson> yes
* cjwatson -> lunch, really this time
<pj_og> ok. thank you!
<pj_og> good lunch :-)
<xivulon> cjwatson, I think that the double menu entry is due to the name change of Wubi, since the registry key also changed and the old one went undetected
<xivulon> You probably had the previous version (called Wubi installed) and then run the new version (called Ubuntu)
<xivulon> In normal circumstances if you run the installer multiple times you should only have a single menu entry
<xivulon> I think that the double menu entry is due to the name change of Wubi, since the registry key also changed and the old one went undetected
* xivulon ctrl+v again
<xivulon> The current behaviour is that if Wubi was installed but no disks where created, the installer is re-run without uninstaller first, so that you can for instance resume an interrupted download
<xivulon> If virtual disks have been created, you have to uninstall first before you can run the installer again
<xivulon> I think it is fine as it is
<xivulon> On second thought, it might be a good idea to always run uninstall on re-install and (optionally) backup partially downloaded files so that users can recover interrupted downloads
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, they were both called "Wubi Ubuntu"
<cjwatson> identical names visible in the menu
<xivulon> cjwatson, the "Wubi Ubuntu" is harcoded in wubibcd.exe (which is something I need to change), I am talking about the executable itself
<cjwatson> ah, didn't check that
<xivulon> Wubi-7.10-XYZ.exe vs Ubuntu-7.10-alpha.exe.
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> I'll check next time I reboot to Windows, thanks
<xivulon> The first one uses "Wubi" as registry key, the second one uses "Ubuntu"
<xivulon> The key should be under HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\
<xivulon> To undo the menu entry in vista manually, you have to get the boot menu ID stored in the registry, then run
<xivulon> bcedit.exe /delete $ID /f
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<pj_og> After my n-th installation i now get a GRUB Error 18. What now?
<superm1_> cjwatson, evand, the ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu text, is it available in rosetta already, or does someone have to manually push it up?
<evand> my understanding is that it has to be manually updated.
<superm1_> well my files from ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.templates merged into the ubiquity source package's po files i believe
<superm1_> so it will probably happen whenever ubiquity itself is added up there
<evand> indeed
<superm1_> well i'll double check make sure that all of my stuff is accurate than in the english variant
<pj_og> My problems are solved. I have a working system now - after something like 10 installations with different methods and a lot of guesswork. :-/
<evand> yikes, glad it's working for you now
<pj_og> Well, yes, after 2 days of installation. First it did install a kernel which doesn't work for the processor used for the installation, then it didn't tell about the BIOS HD limit (maybe it simply can't), but then when I tried to install with different partitions (to get the boot kernel to the beginning of the HD), it fucked up some installations (probably due to too small a partition or so,...
<pj_og> ...or for some other reasons). Well, it's fine now, anyway.
<pj_og> I'm not exactly happy now since it ate so much time, but on the other hand, I think I can move on now to get the content on the machine and put it back online. Ouff.
<pj_og> Other than these temporary problems, I'm really satisfied with (k)ubuntu. So thanks to any developers reading here, all those who make this project possible.
<bdmurray> evand: Is swap always formatted?
<evand> bdmurray: I believe so
<evand> I seem to recall it being dangerous not to
<evand> cjwatson: can you confirm?
<bdmurray> The prepare partitions screen does show the "Format?" checkbox as being checked though
<evand> whenever you return to IRC, that is
<evand> bdmurray: I don't follow.  Are you saying that contradicts swap always being formatted?
<bdmurray> evand: I am saying that I did not check Format and it still tells me it is going to be formatted.
<evand> oh, hrm.  File a bug, please.
<evand> at any rate the UI should be consistent
<bdmurray> Yeah.  The fact that I am using Tribe 5 isn't relevant?
<evand> It shouldn't be.  Partman hasn't been changed in the frontend following the tribe 5 release
<bdmurray> evand: it looks like bug 83166 - do you agree?
<evand> ah, indeed it does
<bdmurray> cool, as a stop gap couldn't the format box always be checked for swap?
<evand> bdmurray: indeed, though I'd like to discuss the options with cjwatson before resorting to that
<bdmurray> evand: okay, I'll leave it in your hands. :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-13
<cjwatson> bdmurray: it's not that it's dangerous not to but it's a hell of a lot faster to format it than to check it
<cjwatson> bdmurray: it's actually annoyingly tedious to fix that bug due to the way the backend works. I've known about it for a while though and it's on my list
<cjwatson> there's definitely a bug about it already
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Right I read about that in bug 83166 which seems to be the one you are talking about
<cjwatson> that's the one
<bdmurray> I was just quite surprised to see swap not checked and then have it formatted.
<cjwatson> indeed, it's a known deficiency
<xivulon> cjwatson, at the moment if a CD is detected I do not copy that on HD (I only extract the kernel/initrd). I was reconsidering that.
<xivulon> The issue is that the above implies that you have to reboot with the CD inserted, which then forces the users to select "boot from first hard disk"
<xivulon> If I copy the CD to the HD, I can simply eject the CD and ask the users to remove the CD and reboot.
<xivulon> This to me is a more elegant solution (but it wastes 700MB).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2229 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_apply.py): mythbuntu: allow vnc to be selected with foreign locales, bug 136482
<xivulon> cjwatson, any opinion on my previous comments?
<evand> xivulon: he's out for the day
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> your opinion?
<xivulon> evand, that you know, can ubiquity resize a partition if the device is mounted (r/o)?
<evand> copying it to the HD sounds fine to me.  I think the boot process is complicated enough as it is, no need to make them jump through yet another hoop by selecting another menu option.
<evand> xivulon: it should try to unmount it first if memory serves
<xivulon> The reason I am asking is because I have now a "dedicated partition" mode
<xivulon> which simply starts ubiquity with a preseed, but without any partitioning preseeding
<xivulon> but that might happen when the ISO is on the HD
<xivulon> I guess it's ok since that how hd-media works
<xivulon> but wanted to make sure
<evand> well, still check with cjwatson
<xivulon> sure
<evand> great
<xivulon> how is unionfs doing?
<xivulon> is the latest build working +/-?
<evand> I haven't checked today's build, but we have a bug to track:
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138915
<xivulon> evand, what is a good way to extract distro name/version from a cd that works across different ubuntu flavors?
<xivulon> also, how difficult would it be to avoid the last reboot?
<evand>  .disk/info?
<evand> last reboot?
<xivulon> I mean if it would be possible to boot straight into the newly installed system without having to reboot
<evand> from the livecd?
<xivulon> well we will be use the livecd iso, even if we boot from hd, so in a sense yes
<evand> no, I imagine for a number of reasons, but the one that sticks out is that you have unionfs running from the initrd.
<xivulon> thx
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-14
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2230 ubiquity/ (8 files in 2 dirs): add mythbuntu installer icon, divert gtk icon upon mythbuntu package install
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2231 ubiquity/ (146 files in 3 dirs): * Update translations from Rosetta.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2232 ubiquity/debian/changelog: close LP: #132157
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2233 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Remove question mark from popularity-contest checkbox text
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  (LP: #135140).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2234 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): * Adjust grub_enable text to have more usual capitalisation and spelling.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2235 ubiquity/ (82 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Internationalise partitioning and advanced dialogs. Remove
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  popcon_checkbutton special case as its text now differs from that in
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  popularity-contest.
<cjwatson> superm1: note bug 139603 which I reassigned to the backend
<xivulon> cjwatson, couple of quick questions:
<xivulon> 1) what about copyting the CD to HD end ejecting in order to avoid boot selection issues?
<xivulon> 2) I now have a "dedicated partition" mode (automatic-ubiquity without preseeding partitioning info). The partition to be resized might have to be mounted r/o when the ISO is used. Can ubiquity cope with that?
<cjwatson> 1) sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> 2) normal partitioning can't work if there's anything mounted off the hard disk; this is a kernel limitation. so no, that won't work.
<cjwatson> forget that it might have to be mounted read-only - if you're mounting an ISO off it then it will be locked and the kernel will be unable to reread the partition table which totally fucks the installer.
<cjwatson> so it's reasonable but only if using loop-mounted partitioning.
<xivulon> it should be the same thing as hd-media (I guess)#
<xivulon> rebranding in nsis at runtime is a major pain
* xivulon edit: "nsis is a major pain"...
<xivulon> Found a small and cute library to dump a windows device to file (no dd in windows), source available but no license, will contact the author
<cjwatson> don't get confused by the name. hd-media is not actually expected to be used with an ISO on a hard disk under normal circumstances.
<cjwatson> it's expected to be used with an ISO on a USB stick
<cjwatson> in which case this problem does not arise
<xivulon> hmm, yeah now that I think of it I used hd-media off hd but never actually resized anything...
<xivulon> So shall I remove "dedicated partition" mode? Guess so...
<cjwatson> it's fine as long as you're booting from a real CD
<xivulon> But in that case you hardly need wubi
<xivulon> ...other than to go around bios issues... and even then, if I copy the CD to HD, it becames a moot point
<cjwatson> working around BIOS issues is a real issue, and I'd love to use wubi for that
<cjwatson> even without the loop-mounted partitioning
<xivulon> sure, but that affects what we said above re dumping CD on HD
<cjwatson> it's either that or we need to add a new tool to the CD for that (somebody recently volunteered one based on instlux on ubuntu-devel), and I don't really want to do that if I can just use wubi
<cjwatson> err ... I thought the business about working around bios issues was that you had a way to tell Windows to boot from the CD next time it boots
<cjwatson> not that you were copying the CD contents to the hard disk
<xivulon> I guess there are 2 separate user cases
<cjwatson> indeed
<xivulon> 1. you just want to go around bios
<xivulon> 2. you want to use the CD to spare you the download
<xivulon> In both cases the grub4dos setup is the same
<cjwatson> the second isn't really a use case
<cjwatson> I would phrase it as:
<xivulon> The only difference is that in 1. I would not copy any ISO, in 2. I would copy the ISO on HD
<cjwatson> 1. you want to boot from the Ubuntu CD without having to reconfigure your BIOS, and are happy to deal with giving Ubuntu its own partitions
<cjwatson> 2. you have the Ubuntu CD and want to install it, but do not want to deal with partitioning and want to just install it into files on the Windows partition
<xivulon> No problem, it will work as expected
<cjwatson> I think this is the same as what you described but I'm coming at it from a different angle
<xivulon> You will have a size selector, if you select a "number" and have a CD then I extract the ISO and eject
<xivulon> If you select "Read Only Mode" (please choose a better wording). I will not extract the ISO
<cjwatson> I'd like the implementation of case 2. to be simpler and not involve the normal wubi UI at all
<cjwatson> I'd prefer it to be a button in the winfoss UI
<cjwatson> (I've been planning to talk to Henrik about having wubi launchable from winfoss, since winfoss is what autoruns when you insert an Ubuntu live CD at the moment)
<xivulon> The advantage of using wubi is@
<xivulon> 1 you can choose the drive where grub4dos stuff is installed, 2 language, keyboard and timezone are preselected
<cjwatson> 2 is a disadvantage if you're just going to be thrown into ubiquity anyway
<xivulon> I agree
<cjwatson> wubi's selectors for those things aren't as good as ubiquity's anyway :)
<xivulon> I could take a commandline argument
<cjwatson> I see your point with 1
<cjwatson> a command-line argument that caused wubi to prompt for the drive to which it should install grub4dos would be ideal
<xivulon> so the cd button might call: wubi.exe --liveboot
<cjwatson> sounds good to me
<xivulon> By the way, re 2, it's not such a big issue, since keyboard and timezone selectors are hidden
<cjwatson> we tried autodetecting the keyboard in Ubuntu before (in Warty) and it was a huge mistake
<cjwatson> though it might be better with information from Windows I guess
<cjwatson> you can't just do it from the locale though
<xivulon> I think we can have both anyway, I'll keep "Read Only Mode" and add the commandline option
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> I'll mail Henrik about the winfoss integration (and CC you)
<xivulon> re keyboard variant, the variants.ini file has to be filled by someone... I googled a bit but I could not find any good list of HKL (windows codes).
<xivulon> I will remove "Dedicated Partition" then
<xivulon> Shall I keep "Read Only Mode" if there is no CD?
<xivulon> I mean that makes a minimal installation requiring only 1GB
<xivulon> Which is good
<xivulon> But if the user tries to run ubiquity, he might not be able to resize
<xivulon> Or maybe I can make it explicit: if there is a CD inserted I can give the option to "Start LiveCD", and in any case I will have a "1GB (read only)"
<xivulon> The second one extracts the ISO the first one does not.
* xivulon likes that!
<xivulon> If someone can find a nice gpl-compatible burning library I can always have "Boot LiveCD", so that even when an ISO file is used the CD is first burnt, then used. That's for the stand-alone wubi version of course.
<cjwatson> I don't mind what happens if there's no CD :-)
<xivulon> :P
<cjwatson> (but sounds reasonable except that 1GB is too small for an Ubuntu desktop installation; 2.5GB would be more like it
<cjwatson> )
<xivulon> cjwatson 1GB means booting from ISO image in read only mode
<cjwatson> oh, you mean 1GB as in the size required for copying the ISO?
<xivulon> yeah
<cjwatson> ok, better wording required then as I totally didn't understand that :)
<superm1> cjwatson, ah yes thanks for reclassing that bug.  laga came up with a workaround for now within ubiquity that i committed until its resolved in kde-guidance
<xivulon> cjwatson it will be: "Choose installation size (GB): Boot Live CD, 1 (Read Only), 4, 5, ... , 30"
<xivulon> 0 Boot Live CD
<cjwatson> hmm, doesn't sound very discoverable
<cjwatson> magic values for parameters that cause it to do something completely different are awkward
<cjwatson> a radio button with decent wording for the options would really be better
<xivulon> Hmm not much space left for that, I really like the idea of having all in 1 page, so that for most people it's a 1-click installation.
<xivulon> The nsis page size is somewhat rigid
<xivulon> Moreover, even if the implementation is technically different, for average joe it is always an "installation that lets you boot into Ubuntu", you choose the size, if you are short in disk space you have to use a CD or accept a read only mode.
<xivulon> ...but you can still think it as a "size" decision...
<cjwatson> I think there is an important difference in that installing into a loop-mounted partition is less flexible and means that you're still dependent on having Windows installed
<cjwatson> it's not just a quantitative difference
<xivulon> hmm not exactly, you are dependent on not destroying ntfs. You can delete C:\windows\* and still be able to boot ubuntu
<cjwatson> and you're still talking about average joe? ;-)
<xivulon> I see your point but I am not sure that education should be done within the installer, the should be done upfront or in an easily accessible faq
<xivulon> Having only a size selector you leave users in blissful ignorance, but in a sense you make their choice simple: size.
<xivulon> have to go, will resume tonight!
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2236 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Fix canceling from the intro page.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2237 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Fix hostname validation (LP: #137592).
* xivulon fighting with nsis
<xivulon> /me: nsis winning...
<evand> hahaha
<xivulon> and bzr (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/114808)
<xivulon> ...
<xivulon> jsut wasted my .bzr by following the instructions above
<xivulon> without even reading them!
<evand> yikes
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-15
<xivulon> I have uploaded some code for wubi-gutsy (among others it now supports --liveboot cmdline argument)
<xivulon> but it's late here and am to tired to test, will do tomorrow (read: no binary yet)
<xivulon> night everyone
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-08
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2796 ubiquity/ (8 files in 3 dirs): Update check(s) for pygtk-codegen-2.0 in the different configure and Makefile's to instead use pygobject-codegen-2.0. This is the preferred check to be using now since pygtk-codegen-2.0 has been dropped
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2797 ubiquity/debian/changelog: shorten changelog entry to 80 columns
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2798 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: minor tweaks to mythbuntu graphics driver installation routines
<CIA-44> installation-guide: cjwatson * r432 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document pkgsel/update-policy.
<cr3> at what phase does /target/etc/apt/sources.list-setup replace sources.list?
<cr3> is there a way to hook into the installer when there's an error to report the failure somehow?
<cjwatson> pkgsel puts sources.list.apt-setup back in place just before installing pkgsel/include items and language packs
<cjwatson> there's no such hook for the alternate installer, I'm afraid
<cr3> cjwatson: could you suggest a way for me to detect installation failures somehow?
<cjwatson> the only way I know of is timeout
<cjwatson> that's what the Debian d-i test suite does, last I checked
<cr3> cjwatson: which source package might contain this test suite for inspiration?
<cjwatson> I don't know that it's packaged, but svn://svn.debian.org/svn/d-i/trunk/scripts/digress
<cr3> cheers!
<davmor2> evand: ping
<evand> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> evand: did you manage to get m-a working on 64bit I've not had time to test m-a this round at all
<evand> davmor2: negative.  I haven't had time to work on m-a yet this cycle.  Hopefully I'll be able to tackle that bug before release.
<davmor2> evand: okay cool have you heard anything from xuvilon?
<evand> yes, actually
<evand> 16:40:24 <xivulon> hi evan
<evand> 16:40:44 <xivulon> I have tried intrepid but I have problems booting up within wubi
<evand> 16:41:14 <xivulon> In windows I get device busy when mounting via ntfs
<evand> 16:41:24 <xivulon> ^in real hw
<evand> 16:41:52 <xivulon> in vm I get kernel error
<evand> 16:42:12 <xivulon> could you please give it a quick go and let me know if you experience anything similar?
<evand> caught that this morning from yesterday
<evand> haven't had a moment to give it a go yet though
<davmor2> cool :)  Must be busy :)
<evand> yeah :/
<davmor2> which version is it I'll give it a go tomorrow morning for you if you want?
<evand> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/Wubi-8.10-rev507.exe
<evand> much appreciated
<davmor2> evand: dling now :)
<davmor2> slowly
<evand> heh
<davmor2> evand: it's very slow 314byte per second
<evand> yikes
<evand> thanks Sourceforge.
<davmor2> probably just a glitch
<cjwatson> evand: a bzr branch for usb-creator would be really useful, in order to conveniently produce patches for it
<mrooney> evand: ping?
<evand> cjwatson: will do.  I have a number of changes already going in later today as a release (+ MIR), so I'll push the branch then, once I have everything cleaned up.
 * cjwatson floods evand with usb-creator bugs instead :)
<evand> mrooney: pong
<evand> cjwatson: yikes!  Be gentle :)
<mrooney> evand: I just wanted to see if bug 224797 was still on your radar
<mrooney> oh, no ubottu here :)
<evand> mrooney: thanks for the reminder.  I haven't had much time for m-a this cycle, but that should be an easy one to fix.  Noted.
<mrooney> evand: okay great, thanks!
<mrooney> evand: on a tangent, are there any plans to migrate certain applications by copying their ~/.folder, such as ~/.mozilla? it seems like it would be easier and also improve the migration experience as in firefox you would also have all your extensions, layout, cookies, history, et cetera
<mrooney> obviously, only for linux migrations I assume
<evand> mrooney: it needs to be able to merge settings as what happens if you have Firefox in Windows and Firefox in Linux (there are more common use cases)
<evand> ugh, which reminds me.  Firefox importing will need to be rewritten to support the new bookmarks db format.
<mrooney> yeah, I gave migration-assistant a triaging hug recently, and found a bunch of similar bugs
<evand> much appreciated
<mrooney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/migration-assistant/+bug/220064, I assume those are what you are referring to?
<evand> indeed
<mrooney> ahh so those are all probably firefox 3 users? and m-a only supports firefox 2 currently?
<evand> hard to say with any certainty as I don't have their log files or bookmarks files, but yes, I imagine they're using firefox 3, which m-a does not support yet.
<mrooney> okay, let me put on my triaging hat!
<mrooney> do you want any help with the gaim one? I have never actually created a debdiff or anything but am eager to learn the process, and I am a CS major so programming itself is something I can handle
<evand> yeah, if you want to take a stab at it, by all means go ahead
<evand> bzr branches are preferred if you're doing any kind of major work, but debdiffs are fine
<evand> https://code.launchpad.net/~evand/migration-assistant/trunk for the former
 * evand should really move that to ~installer-team
<mrooney> oh boy if I can just do the work in source and let someone else package and release it, that's even easier :P
<evand> oh, it's all in source.  The packaging is already done so you shouldn't have to touch anything in debian/
<mrooney> evand: is the UI part in that code, or is that somewhere else?
<evand> debian-installer makes use of the ma-ask and ma-apply files which generate UI through debconf questions.   Ubiquity makes use of both of those files as well, but has its own UI for migration-assistant
<evand> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/annotate/2798?file_id=README-20051205083553-550dab3cb68ad622 for more details on how ubiquity uses debian-installer components like migration-assistant
<mrooney> evand: hm, is it something as simple as http://dpaste.com/76681/ , or is it more complicated?
<evand> I believe the accounts.xml is stored elsewhere as well
<superm1> evand, after you sort out that missing preseed_command in ubiquity, would you be able to do an upload for it?  The GTK frontend should be fixed and working again after the diffs I added this weekend.
<evand> superm1: definitely and thank you
<superm1> evand, great, no problem
<mrooney> evand: oh, do you mean functionality wise? I was just concerned with the naming problem, as it seems to function fine for me
<evand> mrooney: it's able to import from Pidgin?  That would be quite surprising.
<mrooney> evand: yeah. it looks like you look for ~/.gaim and if that fails, use ~/.purple
<mrooney> yeah, in gaim_import_gaim
<mrooney> which does indeed contain the accounts.xml that it looks for
<CIA-44> oem-config: cjwatson * r526 oem-config/ (build/ltmain.sh configure configure.ac): bump to 1.49
<mrooney> evand: I assume you wrote that code that adds that fallback to ~/.purple? was that not to handle Pidgin?
<evand> oh, I had forgotten about that
<evand> good cll
<evand> call*
<CIA-44> oem-config: cjwatson * r527 oem-config/ (12 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-44> oem-config: Update check for python-codegen-2.0 to instead use
<CIA-44> oem-config: pygobject-codegen-2.0. The former disappeared as of pygtk
<CIA-44> oem-config: 2.13.0-0ubuntu1 in favor of this. (From the same change in ubiquity by
<CIA-44> oem-config: Mario Limonciello.)
<CIA-44> migration-assistant: evand * r92 migration-assistant.trunk/ (debian/changelog import.c search-items.c): Rename Gaim to Pidgin. Thanks Mike Rooney (LP: #224797).
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2799 ubiquity/debian/changelog: spelling
<evand> mrooney: much appreciated ^
<mrooney> evand: no problem! how does one test a change like that?
<mrooney> do you have to build a new ISO and test it in a VM or something?
<evand> the easiest way would be to bzr checkout or branch migration-assistant trunk on a live cd, then run make and copy the resulting binaries to /usr/bin
<mrooney> evand: oh, how clever!
<evand> I generally make a source package (debuild -S) in the bzr tree, then copy that to ~/archive, then run dpkg-scansources . in that directory, then add deb-src file:///home/evan/archive ./ to d-i/sources.list in my ubiquity bzr branch, and then run debuild in the root of that branch.
<evand> then scp the resulting debs onto the livecd and install ubiquity and ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<evand> but that's slightly more involved
<mrooney> :)
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2800 ubiquity/ (d-i/lists/any debian/changelog debian/ubiquity.install-any):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: Added preseed_command from the preseed package in support of changes to
<CIA-44> ubiquity: partman-base.
<CIA-44> oem-config: cjwatson * r528 oem-config/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-44> oem-config: Build-depend on python-gobject-dev (>= 2.15.1) for
<CIA-44> oem-config: pygobject-codegen-2.0.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2801 ubiquity/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: Build-depend on python-gobject-dev (>= 2.15.1) for
<CIA-44> ubiquity: pygobject-codegen-2.0.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2802 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<sharrell> I am trying to finish up a preseed network install and everything is working correctly except for the root password, I am using this line: "d-i passwd/root-password-crypted password *" but it leaves a directory listing in the password field in my /etc/shadow. Anyone have any ideas? Is my syntax wrong?
<sharrell> This seems like a bug, but I could not find it anywhere
<sharrell> or I am just doing it wrong... :P
<cjwatson> sharrell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=450425; you can probably work around it with a suitable preseed/early_command script
<cjwatson> (it's fixed in intrepid)
<sharrell> thank you
<cjwatson> a locked root password is the default; do you actually need to set it explicitly?
<sharrell> I want it locked, I just don't want it to ask me, trying to do unattended installs
<CIA-44> oem-config: cjwatson * r529 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2803 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-44> ubiquity: 1:0.37ubuntu4, grub-installer 1.32ubuntu3, user-setup 1.20ubuntu6.
<cjwatson> sharrell: we don't ask for the root password by default, though ...
<sharrell> oh
<cjwatson> we ask for the *user* password
<sharrell> so I can just comment out that line?
<cjwatson> should be able to, yes
<sharrell> ok thank you!
<sharrell> I appreciate your help
<cjwatson> no problem
<cjwatson> sharrell: also, if you're trying to port your preseed file to Debian, then 'd-i passwd/root-login boolean false' would be sufficient (that's the default in Ubuntu); you don't need to preseed the root-password* questions there either if you do that
<sharrell> thats great
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2804 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.12
<sharrell> oh
<sharrell> now I realize why I do this, I need to create a root account
<sharrell> because I am not creating any users, I am using cfengine to hookup ubuntu to my ldap server after the fact
<sharrell> so in effect I don't want a root login or a user login
<sharrell> so that is why I wanted to create a root account and give it a non-password
<cjwatson> oh, huh, I see
<cjwatson> I think I'd have done that by creating a less powerful dummy account and deleting it later
<cjwatson> then if something goes wrong there's less damage
<cjwatson> but your way should be workable too
<xivulon> evand, ping
<evand> xivulon: pong
<xivulon> hi evan, did you see my msg yesterday night re booting problems in intrepid?
<xivulon> I cannot boot at all in vm (kernel crash) and on real hardware I cannot mount ntfs devices (strange device busy error even though there is no hint in /proc/mounts & co)
<xivulon> so am having problems testing 8.10
<evand> indeed, though I've been focused on other work today and have not had a chance to test it myself (complicated by the fact that my Windows VMs are in vmware which is very broken)
<evand> but davmor2 said he would test
<xivulon> does the ntfs error ring any bell by any chance?
<evand> not offhand, no
<xivulon> I can mount ext3 no probs, when I use mount -t ntfs I get "no such device", when I use mount.ntfs I get "device busy" (or something similar)
<xivulon> the ntfs partition should be clean
<evand> odd
<xivulon> gets even more interesting on vm...
<evand> regarding the kernel crashes, perhaps talk to cking or someone else in -kernel about it?
<CarlFK> cjwatson: "reducing it to a non-enormous test case" - would 2 wgets, 1 qemu and no pressed be good?
<xivulon> I'll try to catch cking tomorrow, basically in virtualbox I get into an endless loop with the following messages http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxppausedvirturu1.png
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-09
<cjwatson> CarlFK: depends what the qemu's doing :)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: wget  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux and initrd.gz
<CarlFK> qemu -kernel linux -initrd initrd.gz hd.qcow2
<CarlFK> seems to be installing past where it was previously eroded
<cjwatson> err. I mean a from-scratch test case
<cjwatson> as in "install this minimal set of packages in a chroot"
<cjwatson> dpkg logic errors shouldn't require emulation to reproduce
<cjwatson> so no, that isn't really the sort of thing I'm looking for, but thanks
<CarlFK> it isn't so much the emulation as a way to boot the installer - but I think you want to remove the installer from the mix too
<cjwatson> I had a way to boot the installer already
<cjwatson> that was just the simplest possible reproduction using (a lightly modified version of) your preseed file
<twb> Hey, so I'm trying to do a network install while my stupid broken DHCP server isn't providing a default route *or* nameservers.
<twb> I manually added the route, but d-i asked me for nameservers, so I assumed it had, you know, added the ones I gave it to resolv.conf.
<twb> But it hadn't; resolv.conf has no nameserver entries.  This might be a bug.
<marceloaragorn21> hi all
<marceloaragorn21> does anybody know a kind of driver or module for "eb1a:2710 eMPIA Technology, Inc. SilverCrest WebCam" to load into Ubuntu Hardly ????
<twb> marceloaragorn21: that sounds like a question for #ubuntu; this channel is about getting Ubuntu installed and booting.
<marceloaragorn21> ok... sorry
<marceloaragorn21> i'm desperate to know about this :-)
<marceloaragorn21> i've already asked in #ubuntu
<twb> I'm afraid it's not appropriate to ask it here.
<marceloaragorn21> ok..
<marceloaragorn21> thanks for the tip :)
<cjwatson> twb: I think it's probably a bug, yes; it'll have gone unnoticed because that only happens in the corner case where your DHCP server doesn't provide nameserver entries. Please file it. However, something would need to be done to make sure those nameserver entries didn't get blatted by dhclient later on the installed system, wouldn't it?
<twb> I don't know.
<cjwatson> twb: oh, it's http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=362029
<twb> Ah, thanks.
 * twb runs "bts subscribe"
<_ruben> hmm .. is there way to install ubuntu server (hardy) by booting from a cd, but load all/most other stuff (atleast packages, but preferably also the installer) from a local mirror?
<_ruben> most netboot docs i found are geared towards desktop
<cjwatson> you can burn http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso to a CD and install from that; the netboot images can install any flavour of Ubuntu
<cjwatson> you'd just need to select appropriate server tasks, and possibly install the server kernel (either by preseeding or just post-install) if you so desire
<_ruben> hmm .. lets try that (except for the burning part, can use the iso directly)
<cjwatson> emulation?
<_ruben> virtual media over lan .. but for some reason the install stalls when i try to do the full install using that
<_ruben> and i guess preseeding really is smth i oughta look into
<_ruben> ah crap .. dont have the installer files on my local mirror yet, and for some reason debmiror (or actually perl) broke on that box .. sigh .. nice way to start the day
<_ruben> wow .. using local mirror instead of virtual cdrom surely feels *much* faster .. thanks for the tip, cjwatson
<davmor2> evand: I'm testing that wubi with an over the net install so far so good I'll let you know if it works shortly though :)
<davmor2> evand: fails drops into initramfs
<davmor2> is there any debugging info that would be useful?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: When you can get a minute, and if you have a current casper bzr, assuming its not been fixed in LP, would you mind throwing me a tarball of the casper bzr when you get a chance? I'd like to do some work on the a11y bits of that this week.
<evand> davmor2: casper.log.  Also if you boot without quiet splash it should give you the exact error.
<davmor2> evand: I had a quick look through that it looks like it can't mount sda1
<davmor2> I'll double check to be sure though
<davmor2> evand: these are the lines from casper.log
<davmor2> Cannot mount /dev/sda1 on /isodevice
<davmor2> mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /isodevice failed: No such device
<evand> davmor2: ok, can you open a new bug report with that information?
<davmor2> evand: Also running in verbose mode shows no faults
<evand> ok
<davmor2> evand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/268123
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> np's
<cjwatson> TheMuso: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/casper-trunk.tar.gz
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Got it, thanks.
<CIA-44> partman-auto: cjwatson * r269 existing-partitions/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-44> partman-auto: Introduce $partno{ } recipe syntax to operate on existing partitions
<CIA-44> partman-auto: (LP: #195608).
<CIA-44> partman-auto: cjwatson * r270 existing-partitions/lib/auto-shared.sh: fix syntax error
<cjwatson> eek, think I might have bitten off more than I can chew with this project, it's complicated
<evand> yikes
<davmor2> That's really bad
<cjwatson> hmm?
<davmor2> cjwatson: Stop doubting yourself man you can do it :D
 * davmor2 had a whole stream of uplifting comments but then thought they were probably useless :(
<cjwatson> the complexity is working out how to do the "clear disk except for this small set of partitions that I've chosen to reuse" (which I think is the nearest useful equivalent to "wipe whole disk and repartition" if your recipe wants to reuse existing partitions ...)
<cjwatson> also have to do something with partman-auto-lvm
<cjwatson> and not sure what $partno{ foo } $lvmok{ } ought to mean
<davmor2> cjwatson: Is partman clever enough to know what tags are set to the current partitions?
<CIA-44> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r204 existing-partitions/ (debian/changelog debian/control lib/auto-lvm.sh):
<CIA-44> partman-auto-lvm: Honour $partno{ } syntax to operate on existing partitions in envelope;
<CIA-44> partman-auto-lvm: requires partman-auto (>= 78ubuntu2).
<cjwatson> davmor2: tags?
<davmor2> home etc
<cjwatson> err, I'm not sure I know what you mean
<cjwatson> do you mean where a partition is mounted? if so, do you mean in the current installation, or remembering it somehow from previous installations?
<davmor2> cjwatson: the most likely partition you will want to keep will be var and home wouldn't it?   If so would partman recognise these mount points or will you have to put a name to a partition?
<davmor2> previous installation I think.  In hardy is on the machine and you want to install intrepid but not wipe home
<cjwatson> firstly, this is strictly for preseeding - custom jobs only, likely within a particular organisation with rather set partitioning layouts. I've only implemented a way to reuse existing partitions by partition number
<cjwatson> secondly, the mountpoint isn't actually a property of the partition so that sort of thing is very difficult
<cjwatson> in a multi-partition layout, you have an /etc/fstab file in your / partition that lists the partitions and corresponding mountpoints
<cjwatson> each individual partition, in principle and often in practice, has no idea where it's mounted
<cjwatson> i.e. you can't tell just by looking at that partition
<davmor2> shame that
<cjwatson> (there are some heuristics you could imagine using, but I'm expecting this to be used more for organisation-specific mountpoints than for /var and /home, really)
<cjwatson> although /home is a viable case. I don't think /var is
<cjwatson> /var/lib/dpkg definitely needs to be wiped, for one thing ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: var is on servers unless you setup userdir etc
<cjwatson> servers tend to upgrade forever, not reinstall
<davmor2> true
<cjwatson> I don't see them as a major use case here
<cjwatson> proper servers also have backups :)
<davmor2> very true :)
<davmor2> or serveral if you're really paranoid
<davmor2> It is a nice puzzle I'll give you that :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: is the idea to have this as an option on the installer?  Like the chooser for multiple discs?
<cjwatson> no, just for preseeding
<CarlFK>  ﻿(10:05:46 AM) cjwatson: ...I've only implemented a way to reuse existing partitions by partition number
<CarlFK> have you considered label ?
<davmor2> right so this would be like the auto install stuff then yes?
<CarlFK> or whatever this is UUID=eaeac11a-98d8-41c5-999d-0f70153a655d
<cjwatson> CarlFK: considered but not yet implemented
<davmor2> what tool will be used to create the presseed?
<CarlFK> relying on partition number makes me nervous - every so often it seems to change, mainly with new kernels, which is very often what you get with a new install
<CarlFK> davmor2: I use vi :)
<CarlFK> davmor2: I start with the example file and hack it
<davmor2> Ah okay.  So you just need something that says "reuse partition 1 2 3 name boot / var keep 4 5 name home swap"  kinda thing in a format that partman understands what to do with it right?
<cjwatson> it's for people who are already used to creating preseed files more than anything else; at least to start with. maybe in future ubiquity could make use of it or something but I wasn't thinking of that yet
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I've never encountered partition *numbers* within a disk changing. Disk device names change, but the partition numbering is stable IME
<CarlFK> cjwatson:  ah.  curios how you will identify the device - but I can wait and see what you come up with :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: so basically the preseed is a text file that gives the installer instructions on what to do correct?  If so would my way of selecting reuse partition sda1 sda2 sda3 name /boot / /var not be viable?
<CarlFK> davmor2: yep
<davmor2> and have reuse format the partition in a similar fashion to the advanced system now?
<CarlFK> davmor2: http://www.debian.org/releases/etch/example-preseed.txt
<cjwatson> CarlFK: you already have to identify the device when preseeding partitioning; I'm not changing anything there
<cjwatson> davmor2: let me clarify, what I'm doing is a *very* small change to the existing format; I'm absolutely not embarking on a rewrite of the existing recipe format
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's
<cjwatson> so it needs to fit into what's there now, which basically means that we make it possible to add $partno{ } lines to a partition stanza and have that be applied to an existing partition rather than creating a new one
<cjwatson> we basically already have a format that does what you're describing, except for reusing existing partitions
<CarlFK> cjwatson: good point - i think my fear is from never using a preseed if I wanted to keep anything.  but as long as it works most of the time, and you have a backup for when it doesn't, no problem.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2805 ubiquity/ (82 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: Change "Automatically sign in" to "Log in automatically", to match
<CIA-44> ubiquity: wording elsewhere (LP: #266995).
<kirkland> cjwatson: around?
<cjwatson> kirkland: best leave a message, I'm about to leave to catch a train
<kirkland> cjwatson: k
<kirkland> evand: hey, are you around?
<evand> ja
<kirkland> evand: i'm looking for the right source package
<kirkland> evand: partman/raid related
<kirkland> evand: partman-md isn't quite it....
<kirkland> evand: i don't see just a plain "partman" package
<evand> partman-base ?
<kirkland> evand: aha!
<kirkland> evand: apt-cache search partman didn't find anything
<evand> yeah, udebs don't turn up in apt-cache.
<kirkland> evand: is there an equivalent search tool?
<evand> no idea, I generally dig through here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/+related-software and here: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/d-i/trunk/packages/partman/?rev=0&sc=0
<kirkland> evand: okey dok
<kirkland> evand: okay, next question....
<evand> sure
<kirkland> evand: in partman-base, if I add a "db_metaget mdadm/boot_degraded BOOT_DEGRADED"
<kirkland> evand: and i put that into the partman-base .templates file
<kirkland> evand: and the user makes that selection in partitioning
<kirkland> evand: i'm hoping that true/false value will be stored in the debconf db
<kirkland> evand: such that when the mdadm package gets installed later
<kirkland> evand: the mdadm's postinst will do a db_get and handle the true/false appropriately
<kirkland> evand: does that sound right to you?
<evand> I don't believe metaget is what you want here.  I imagine you want to use get.
<kirkland> evand: cool.  what's the difference, briefly?
<evand> metaget gets fields, such as the description, get retrieves the value of the question.  See debconf-devel(7) for more details.
<evand> or more commonly, the choices
<evand> for metaget, that is
<kirkland> evand: cool
<kirkland> evand: what does the "oh, crap, you don't have swapspace defined" check?
<evand> partman-basicfilesystems/no_swap
<evand> is the question
<evand> it's used in partman-basicfilesystems/check.d/check_swap
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-10
<xivulon> davmor2, hi, did you have a chance to test wubi in 8.10?
<xivulon> I am stacked with mount problems ("Device or resource busy" when mounting the ntfs device)
<davmor2> xivulon: I did yesterday it dropped into initramfs
<xivulon> seems consistent with the above
<xivulon> can you pls boot in verbose mode to find out more?
<xivulon> check /proc/mounts to see if the windows device is mounted and if not try to mount it manually with
<davmor2> xivulon: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/268123
<xivulon> ah missed that
<xivulon> can you try to mount manually?
<davmor2> verbose mode showed nothing up it went through all the hw setup and stopped dead
<davmor2> xivulon: I can try yes take me a second or two to setup just checking everything off at the minute
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> I asked cking
<davmor2> Right okay back with you
<xivulon> and added a couple of comments to your bug report, this is a show stopper :(
<davmor2> Mounting /dev/sda1 on isodevice failed: invalid argument
<xivulon> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /isodevice
<xivulon> or
<xivulon> mount.ntfs /dev/sda1 /isodevice
<xivulon> first should give "no such device"
<xivulon> second should give "device or resource busy"
<davmor2> xivulon: confirmed
<xivulon> cking is on it, hopefully will get a fix soon
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson FYI ^^
<xivulon> cjwatson: did you have any chance to look into 243105?
<xivulon> (posted on #
<xivulon> ubuntu-kernel as well by mistake)
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, sorry
<xivulon> np, I will stick with ISO extraction then
<xivulon> I have recoded almost all of wubi into python, good news is that I can probably keep it well below 2M, but it is not completed yet, and it is probably to late for 8.10
<xivulon> it might be still a valid option for a stand alone release though, also because a bittorrent download manager is included
<mpt> evand, I'm half-way through writing up feedback on usb-creator
<evand> mpt: thanks!  Very much appreciated.
<CIA-44> base-installer: cjwatson * r332 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh): releasing version 1.86ubuntu5
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2806 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Never select /dev/ramzswap* as a hibernation target.
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey there...
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'd like some help/review with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45354/ when you get a second
<cjwatson> kirkland: I'm not entirely convinced that copying the mdadm template into partman-target (a) is a good idea to start with (where do translations go?) and (b) will actually work (will the value get transferred over to the debconf db in /target?)
<cjwatson> kirkland: have you tested this?
<kirkland> cjwatson: no, i haven't
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, i have, but it hasn't worked for me yet :-)
<cjwatson> kirkland: (also, minor point, please use [ foo ] || [ bar ] rather than [ foo -o bar ] - the rules for the former are labyrinthine and so it's best avoided)
<kirkland> cjwatson: but i spent most of yesterday with my wheels spinning at this point
<cjwatson> the rules for the latter, I mean
<kirkland> cjwatson: fair enough, i'll fix the -o || bit
<cjwatson> kirkland: I have to step out for a moment for the school run, but let me think about it
 * kirkland takes a note to use the word "labyrinthine" in the future :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: i wanted to put at least some code in front of you, to get some help
<kirkland> cjwatson: and tis why its in a pastebin and not in a bug :-)  not ready to be picked up
<cjwatson> kirkland: also you should break out of the loop after you've asked the question once
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've already made that change locally :-)
<cjwatson> just to nitpick the code that's there ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: no worries, i fixed that immediately upon posting the paste
<kirkland> cjwatson: those couple of nits are fixed in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45357/
<kirkland> cjwatson: the templates text is still in there, until I get advice on how to solve that
<kirkland> cjwatson: fwiw, I opened a bug on the issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/268580
<kirkland> cjwatson: in case you need to communicate about it asynchronously
<cr3> I would like to determine when the installer fails to complete and I'm contemplating two approaches for which I'd appreciate feedback from this channel...
<cr3> 1. report syslog to an external server, for which support was introduced in hardy, and monitor failures from that server
<cr3> 2. have a script repeatedly run on the machine itself and check the last timestamp in the syslog, report if it has been inactive for more than x seconds
<cjwatson> remote syslog sounds easier
<cr3> the problem with approach #1 is that it requires a more elaborate setup with an external server, whereas the problem with #2 is that it might not be as reliable
<cjwatson> though I suppose that you could do #2 with a preseed/early_command that forks off a daemon process
<cjwatson> you could fetch an architecture-specific C program
<cr3> cjwatson: could I have a udeb installed before early_command kicks in?
<cjwatson> you could boot with anna/choose_modules=udebname
<cjwatson> if it is of a certain type. what udeb?
<kirkland> cjwatson: sorry to nag, i understand it's getting toward the end of your day...  i could use that advice on partman-target at your earliest convenience
<mpt> evand, sent (finally!)
<mpt> sorry it's a bit long, I went into a fair bit of how and why as well as what
<evand> yay
<evand> The how and why part was quite helpful, thanks.  I'm going to re-read this a few times, digest it, and then give a shot at implementing the suggestions.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2807 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: Fix fully-qualified path generation while walking the source filesystem;
<CIA-44> ubiquity: dirpath is already prefixed with self.source. (This made no difference
<CIA-44> ubiquity: in practice because os.path.join throws away previous components upon
<CIA-44> ubiquity: encountering an absolute path, but was inelegant.)
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2808 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Make the exclusion of /etc/fstab from bulk copying more precise.
<evand> Ugh, sometimes I want to throw GTK into a furnace.
<cjwatson> what's it doing to you?
 * cjwatson fails to reproduce bug 251640. I wonder if I fixed that by accident
<evand> A few things.  I'm having a bit of difficulty figuring out why labels in a vbox who's parent is the window itself are centering despite being left aligned.  I also ran into some trouble in using the container option on a hscale (same problem as last cycle), but I avoided it by not using it.
<evand> err container option on a option button
<cjwatson> as well as the alignment option on the label itself, I think there's an "X align" property; set that to 0.0
<evand> I avoided it by instead packing the hscale below the option, rather than in it (inside a vbox with a label)
<evand> indeed, already set
<cjwatson> I suspect that what you have is a label whose text is centred within the label (e.g. if you had multiple lines they'd be centred with respect to each other) but not within its container
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<evand> it's really quite odd.
<cjwatson> perhaps put other dummy elements in and try to figure out which component is centred
<cjwatson> are you sure it's the label rather than (say) the vbox?
<evand> as a child of the parent window the vbox has no control over the spacing to the left and right of a child, I thought
<evand> indeed there are no options available under packing in glade
<evand> and spacing only affects to the top and bottom of the child widgets
<cjwatson> I mean, is the vbox definitely extending all the way across or is it perhaps that the vbox only occupies a horizontal region in the centre?
<evand> ah, the vbox itself definitely extends to the edges of the window
<cjwatson> ok
<evand> at least that's my impression from clicking on it in glade
<cjwatson> stick the glade file somewhere and I'll see if I can make it out
<evand> much appreciated, will do
<cjwatson> (unless you want to battle with it on your own of course)
<evand> http://evalicious.com/tmp/usbcreator.glade
<evand> if you can't figure it out quickly no worries, I'll take a look at it later and work at it until I get something usable
 * evand departs for a bit
<cr3> if I install in some language, will that be reflected in syslog?
<cr3> I mean, will the month like "Sep" be formatted differently?
<cjwatson> evand: I think the problem is that both the image and the frame are set to expand within the hbox, and GTK has to put the space *somewhere*
<cjwatson> evand: if you set both the image and the frame not to expand, it seems to fix the alignment
<cjwatson> evand: if that puts the image too far to the left, you can stick an alignment round it
<cjwatson> cr3: busybox syslog isn't localised, so no
<cjwatson> evand: I have a nagging feeling I've missed some other reason, but at any rate that seems to fix the immediate problem and seems closer to the right model
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> kirkland: OK, sorry I didn't get round to you before now
<cjwatson> kirkland: firstly, I think this should be in partman-md, not partman-target; you can add a new check.d script for it there
<cjwatson> kirkland: *bing* sorry, a lightbulb just went off
<cjwatson> kirkland: you want the translated text in mdadm too, right? great. put it there, and *also* put it in mdadm-udeb, along with the check.d script!
<cjwatson> no more translation syncing problem
<cjwatson> that will make it much more comfortable and less namespace-violating to call the template mdadm/boot_degraded
<cjwatson> kirkland: you'll need a slightly awkward trick to get the answer to the question into /target; this is necessary because (presumably) you don't want to ask the question when mdadm is actually installed, but instead during partman
<cjwatson> kirkland: this trick is: db_get mdadm/boot_degraded; echo mdadm mdadm/boot_degraded boolean "$RET" | debconf-set-selections
<cjwatson> with a comment explaining that you're doing this so that the value gets set in /target's debconf database before mdadm is installed
<cjwatson> kirkland: in the template, you should avoid "yes"; we try to write templates so that they're agnostic of changes in the debconf frontend. We usually prefer language such as "you might want to boot your system even with a degraded RAID if ..."
<cjwatson> kirkland: I think perhaps the short description could be clearer. Maybe "Do you want to boot normally even if your RAID becomes degraded?"
<cjwatson> that's all from me
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks, i'll review this in a bit
<kirkland> cjwatson: chin deep in another problem :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: smartpm related :-P  thanks for that btw...
 * kirkland is kidding, btw
<evand> cjwatson: sorry, I'm not sure I understand your terminology.  There aren't any images in the file.  Also, what frame and hbox?  Perhaps this would be more quickly solved (assuming you still have the modified file and saved it) of sending it back and I'll diff against my local copy.
<evand> I tried going as far as setting the expand property on everything to False and that didn't make the "To try or install Ubuntu..." string align properly.
 * evand continues to dig
<evand> (or for that matter "Source disk image" and USB disk to use")
<cjwatson> evand: I mean the objects named "image3" and "frame5"
<cjwatson> which are elements of the hbox indirectly containing "warning_dialog_label"
<cjwatson> oh, you're not talking about warning_dialog at all, are you ...?
<cjwatson> drat
<evand> ah, sorry
<evand> I should've been specific
<evand> the window creatively named window
<evand> the warning dialog is actually lifted straight from ubiquity (with modification on the warning as Abort makes the usability folk cringe).
<cjwatson> evand: I think this is essentially http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101968
<cjwatson> evand: GtkLabels try to avoid the label getting "too wide", and as a result refuse to use all the available horizontal space
<cjwatson> evand: there's an easy workaround in this case, though; put the label inside a one-element hbox, and ensure that the label doesn't expand
<cjwatson> evand: it still won't take up the whole width, but at least it will be at the LHS of the window
<cjwatson> I like the new "Add Parent" submenu in glade-3
<evand> ah!  I thought I had tried that but apparently not
<evand> much appreciated!
<evand> and agreed on that submenu.
<evand> for some reason I still have glade-2 installed.  I think it's there to remind me of how bad things used to be.
<evand> (alongside glade-3)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-11
<evand> mpt: Still working on it, but how is this so far? (http://evalicious.com/tmp/usb-creator.png)
<evand> the slider will definitely get a human readable value on the right
<mpt> evand, wow, nice work
<mpt> The listboxes should have a border
<mpt> "Other…" probably should be on the left rather than the right (if only to reduce the odd gap above the "USB disk to use:" label)
<evand> noted.  Yeah, the gap is a bug in gtk, unfortunately.
<evand> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101968
<mpt> ah, yes, that famous bug
<mpt> but no, I meant above the "USB disk to use:" label, not above the source listbox
<evand> ah, whoops
<mpt> "Other…" should have 12px inside horizontal padding (i.e. between the left/right of the label and the left/right edge of the button)
<mpt> (and Glade should do that by default, dagnammit)
<evand> heh
<mpt> Ideally "How" should be aligned exactly with "Stored", but that's currently practically impossible in GTK <http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454248>
<evand> yeah, I tried to do that as best I could
<mpt> but "How" should at least not be to the *left* of "Stored" in Ubuntu's default theme
<evand> but packing it into the option button posed two problems
<evand> one, it doesn't fully fill the remaining space to the right (which I ran into with another spec in the previous cycle)
<evand> and two, the button then becomes centered on the combined label ("Stored in reserved") and slider
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, please have a look at 268123
<mpt> yeah, ugly
<xivulon> it's a blocker for wubi and cking is out of ideas
<mpt> evand, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects has the same problem
<mpt> evand, looks like "Make Startup Disk" has more margin to its right than the rest of the window does
<evand> hrm, well spotted
<mpt> And finally, "Size" and "Free Space" should be the same width (though I guess that's probably also really difficult)
<evand> I can always give it a shot and make a note of it if I don't find a solution for that in time
<evand> thanks for the pointers.  I'm going to take a short nap then get back to finishing these hopefully before the UI freeze cut off time, whenever that may be.
<evand> do let me know if anything else comes to mind
<evand> either here or in email
<evand> xivulon: no idea without digging deeply into it, and I unfortunately don't have the time for that right now with the impending freeze
<mpt> evand, what happens when either of those lists has more than one item?
<persia> evand: I'm preseeding ubiquity, and am encountering a loop when partitioning.  Would you have time to review/troubleshoot a preseed file?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45684/
<mpt> evand, does the window resize, or does the list get a teeny tiny scrollbar?
<cjwatson> xivulon: OK, I think I've got it
<xivulon> cjwatson you are a *
<evand> mpt: I was going to pack a scrollbar around them.  Thoughts?
<mpt> I don't understand this GTK idea of a scrollbar being an independent entity
<mpt> makes my brain hurt
<evand> persia: select_disk looks wrong, but don't quote me on that.  Unfortunately I quite need to get to bed.
<mpt> but yes, they should have vertical scrollbars :-)
<evand> heh
<evand> persia: if cjwatson doesn't reply before I come back I'll take a closer look then
<persia> evand: OK.  Thanks.  select_disk came from debconf-get-selections on the livecd, but that doesn't make it right :)
<cjwatson> you should never preseed partman-auto/select_disk
<cjwatson> start out with the installation guide rather than with debconf-get-selections
<persia> OK.
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select some_device
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sdb
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<cjwatson> and in general everything else should have d-i in the first field rather than console-setup or ubiquity (subtle debconf ownership stuff)
<persia> Oops :)
<cjwatson> one of these days I'll write some kind of Pure Magic heuristic tool that figures out the preseed file you actually wanted to write
<evand> oh, mpt before I depart.  Is disabling rows (which I need to figure out how exactly to do in a treeview) where the CD will never fit and adding a warning icon to rows where it might sufficiently self-explanitory, or should I add (dare I suggest) a tooltip or some other aid?
<persia> cjwatson: Thank you.
<cjwatson> xivulon: uploaded; *should* work ...
<evand> cjwatson: kickstart ;)
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> doesnae work with ubiquity though
<xivulon> cjwatson thanks, cannot test now though, davmor2 can you please regenerate the initrd and see if it works?
<mpt> evand, ah, I didn't make a complete suggestion for that, did I
<cjwatson> davmor2: err, wait a couple of hours for the new busybox-initramfs to arrive
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> evand, I think a line of text underneath the USB disk list, describing the situation for the selected disk:
<mpt> "<disk name> has enough free space for <OS version>."
<mpt> "<disk name> contains too many files to fit <OS version> alongside."
<mpt> "<disk name> is too small for <OS version>."
<mpt> Actually, better for the second case:
<mpt> "<disk name> is too full to fit <OS version> (N MB more needed).     ( Open )"
<davmor2> Hi guys not going to be around much today I can probably test it tonight or tomorrow at some point
<mpt> (where "Open" opens the disk in Nautilus)
<xivulon> #ubuntu-testing
<cjwatson> mpt: on bug 254652, would "Installation Failed (Faulty CD)" work?
<cjwatson> mpt: I'd like to put the "damnit it wasn't the installer's fault" up top, if possible
<mpt> cjwatson, as long as the reason is prominent in the window, I don't think it needs to be wedged into the title too
<cjwatson> hm, ok, I was just concerned that people wouldn't bother reading the more verbose text
<cjwatson> but if you're sure, ok
<mpt> In alerts I think people are more likely to read the primary text than the window title
<mpt> (to the point where most alerts shouldn't bother with titles, unless they have no parent window)
<cjwatson> I'll make the primary text a little more verbose as well; "This particular error is due to" -> "This is due to"
<cjwatson> little LESS verbose
<mpt> great
<CIA-46> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2809 ubiquity/debian/ (81 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-46> ubiquity: Fix window title of bulk copy failure alerts, and remove a bit of
<CIA-46> ubiquity: unnecessary verbosity from the primary text (LP: #254652).
<persia> I have a two-line patch for partman-partitioning/lib/disk-label.sh  Where's the best place to try to push it for review?
<cjwatson> branch of lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-partitioning/ubuntu, or attached to a bug if you can't be bothered :)
<persia> I don't mind branching.
<persia> I'm also getting a repeatable crash of partman, even with the now fixed preseed.  I'm not finding anything informative in /var/log/installer/debug, /var/log/partman or /var/log/syslog.  When running ubiquity under strace -f, I am unable to find the reported exit value of 10.
<persia> Branch with 2-line patch for review is lp:~persia/partman-partitioning/ubuntu
<cjwatson> partman behaves oddly if partially preseeded. Are you using ubiquity --debug? (/var/log/installer/debug isn't much use without that.)
<cjwatson> that partman-partitioning branch is fine; I'll merge it
<persia> I was using just "-d".  Does it need the entire word?
<cjwatson> -d is fine too
<cjwatson> can I see the debug file?
<persia> Yeah, I was afraid my problem was with preseeding :(
<cjwatson> though cf. bug 268593, there might be a more recently-introduced bug than the one I'm thinking of
<persia> Take me a bit to pull it out: it's on a KVM instance with no functional mouse :)
<cjwatson> scp to the host?
<persia> Actually, bug 268593 looks exactly like what I'm finding.
<cjwatson> you might try not preseeding partman-auto/init_automatically_partition
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be needed if you've preseeded partman-auto/disk and partman-auto/method
<cjwatson> (I don't think ...)
<cjwatson> partman-partitioning uploaded, though CIA is sulking and refuses to report it
<persia> I'll give that a shot when I've extracted the log.
<persia> Thanks.  The next alternate CD might actually work (assuming it builds today)
<persia> /var/log/installer/debug is http://paste.ubuntu.com/45721/
<CIA-46> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r683 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu5
<CIA-46> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r682 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/disk-label.sh): merge from lp:~persia/partman-partitioning/ubuntu
<persia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45723/ is the associated /var/log/partman
<cjwatson> oh, not quite the same thing
<cjwatson> basically the problem is that ubiquity's state machine drove partman the wrong way and ended up backing up all the way out
<cjwatson> did you interact with partman at all, or was it entirely automatic?
<cjwatson> from the timestamps I'm guessing the latter unless you were super-quick
<persia> entirely automatic: X doesn't recognise the KVM keyboard or mouse on the image I'm using.
<persia> (which makes it a little tricky to "Try Again")
<cjwatson> usually the process for debugging this kind of thing is to bring up two windows, one with partman and one with ubiquity's partman state machine, and do a tedious manual trace
<persia> Oh well.  I was hoping for a silver bullet.
<persia> I'll dig through by hand then.  Running `sudo partman` generates some errors that udpkg isn't found, and one that apt-install isn't found, but formats the disk as requested and mounts it to both swap and /target
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, you can't realistically run partman from a shell
<cjwatson> I wouldn't bother with that, it'll be too different
<persia> I was just happy it worked : it confirmed for me that the patch you recently merged was sufficient.
<persia> But yes, it doesn't really help debug ubiquity.
<cjwatson> Hm. OK, the problem is that when ubiquity is in automatic mode it immediately responds to all debconf INPUT commands for questions that are marked as seen with 30 question skipped.
<cjwatson> This is done at a very low level, and is across the board.
<cjwatson> However, ubiquity's partman state machine relies on being able to go back and forward a lot, which involves it being informed about INPUT commands for questions that are marked as seen.
<cjwatson> --automatic defeats this right now and so everything breaks.
<persia> Essentially, partman doesn't work with --automatic then?
<cjwatson> Right. This might not be too hard to fix, though; all ubiquity should need to do is explicitly mark questions as unseen when it wants to be notified of them again.
<persia> What if I preseeded *every* internal value set during the desktop install?
<cjwatson> You can't do that with partman
<persia> Oh, that doesn't sound so bad.  Is that intrusive enough to warrant delay, or something that could be done sooner?
<persia> I was afraid of that.  Perhaps the best solution is to go fix X :)
<cjwatson> Preseeding only works with straight-through paths, and partman repeatedly asks the same questions with different parameters
<cjwatson> That's why there's this completely separate partman-auto/{disk,method} approach for preseeding
<persia> Oh, so partman-auto is intended to inform partman without blocking the queries?
<cjwatson> Ish
<cjwatson> It bypasses all the interactive stuff
<cjwatson> But ubiquity does its own scanning in order to be able to build a UI
<cjwatson> Of course, that isn't necessary if partman is preseeded, so we could also make ubiquity check for that ...
<cjwatson> I have to go and do some other things, but I'm happy to work on this. It's a generic bug, not lpia-specific or anything
<persia> OK.  No rush, as I only encounter it trying to work around something else :)
<persia> Please let me know if I can help test, but I'll admit to only limited understanding of the ubiquity and d-i code.
<cjwatson> All this ubiquity/partman state machine stuff is my fault anyway
<persia> Well, you're also the person to thank for heaps of it working as well :)
<cjwatson> Hmm, of course part of the problem here is that questions are getting marked as seen even though they were purely internal and never shown to the user
<cjwatson> that really can't be helping
<persia> OK.  With X hacked to work a bit better, I can now reliably reproduce something more akin to bug 268593, at least for /var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/partman
<saispo> cjwatson1: do you think it's possible to build an i386 and an amd64 cd with extra repository where packages are in the same directory ? must tweak apt-ftparchive no ?
<saispo> cjwatson1: you use dak or reprepro for building archives ?
<cjwatson1> should be perfectly possible
<cjwatson> Ubuntu as a whole uses Soyuz; cdimage uses apt-ftparchive
<saispo> cjwatson: ok, thanks, will search how... :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: right I'm back home now is it possible to test wubi now?
<cjwatson> you'd need a CD for an actual wubi test, but it ought to be possible to upgrade busybox-initramfs, run 'sudo update-initramfs -u', and see if it's possible to mount an ntfs partition from the initramfs
<cjwatson> I can't help you with the procedure right now though
<cjwatson> if you need a CD, that should happen tomorrow
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool does that mean the landscape issue is resolved now?
<cjwatson> by means of removing landscape-client from ubuntu-desktop for the moment, yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: Ah cool.  I'll leave for in the morning then I think as I believe it will dl the iso if the cd isn't available anway
<cjwatson> evand: you have a pile of new bugs from me; 269044, 269048, and 269050 should be low-hanging fruit
<cjwatson> (at least)
<evand> cjwatson: much appreciated.  Gave a quick look over and I'll implement/integrate fixes once I'm done working in mpt's suggestions.
<cjwatson> I'm just trying to get to the point where successful runs are actually possible
<evand> weird, it's been working fine for me.
<evand> but that's probably to be expected
<cjwatson> I don't see how install.py could possibly work
<evand> indeed, I'm quite surprised given your bug report, but I've seen it happen.
<cjwatson> you aren't being fooled due to bug 269035?
<evand> hrm, possibly.  Still, I've watched it fill the disk.
<cjwatson> oh, it fills the disk OK
<cjwatson> the failures in install.py are after bulk copying
<evand> ahhh
<kirkland> hey guys, what's the traditional way of getting important early boot messages to either a) be splash-printed, or b) kill splash so that the console shows?
<kirkland> cf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/268873
<kirkland> just a pointer to some other code would suffice.....
<cjwatson> usplash has a TEXT-URGENT message type; see usplash_write(8)
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's not immediately obvious to me as to how I might "usplash_read()", in that I have a question which asks, "Do you wish to start the degraded RAID?" which times out after 15 seconds
<kirkland> cjwatson: if usplash is enabled, that's not shown, and the timeout happens
<kirkland> cjwatson: i see how I could use usplash_write()... but not how I might grab that y/n input
<kirkland> cjwatson: would it be reasonable for me to just kill usplash if running before displaying that text and prompting?
<cjwatson> there's an INPUTTIMEOUT command
<cjwatson> scripts/casper-functions in casper has an example of how to use the INPUT* family
<cjwatson> please don't kill usplash
<cjwatson>         if [ -x /sbin/usplash_write ]; then
<cjwatson>                 /sbin/usplash_write "INPUTENTER $@"
<cjwatson>                 read nunya < /dev/.initramfs/usplash_outfifo
<cjwatson>         fi
<cjwatson> though with a different command and actually doing something with the input
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks!
 * evand thinks he's going to go blind staring at d-feet's supposedly pretty printed output.
<cjwatson> persia: I'm fixing the lpia CD build failure; it's because the kernel team yet again forgot to tell me about an ABI bump.
<cjwatson> I have complained about this before
<superm1> cjwatson, perhaps make it the the responsibility of whomever uploads an ABI bump to update platform.intrepid in the future?
<kirkland> cjwatson: solved the usplash problem, with a pointer from kees...  there was a missing chvt(1) call in initramfs-tools when calling the failure hooks
<kirkland> cjwatson: one-line patch attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/268873 ...  kees may sponsor for me
<xivulon> cjwatson, re 268123 partial progress:
<xivulon> mount -t ntfs -> no such device
<xivulon> mount.ntfs -> OK
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-12
<persia> cjwatson: Thanks for the adjustment.  I'll poke when I hear about lpia ABI bumps.
<TheMuso> kirkland: Did you get a sponsor for your initramfs-tools fix?
<TheMuso> kirkland: Never mind, seems you did.
<NCommande> Can anyone answer a few questions on how to run Ubiquity, if possible, as a normal application. I ran ./configure && make, but it only generated site libraries, and didn't spit out anything that was directly executable AFAIK
<xivulon> cjwatson in 268123 as mentioned yesterday mount -t ntfs does not work yet (no such device), mount.ntfs is ok
<xivulon> I was expecting mount -t ntfs  to call mount.ntfs but it does not seem to be the case
<persia> NCommande: Have you looked in ./bin/
<evand> NCommande: run debuild in the top directory, then install the deb.  However, note that ubiquity is intended to run on the desktop CD and will break horribly without the presence of /rofs.
<xivulon> me goes out
<persia> evand: Is it a bug that it fails to complete the install with an empty blacklist set?
<persia> I can't imagine a use case for an empty blacklist, but thought the error was odd.
<evand> ugh, yeah, if it crashes in the blacklist code then it's my fault and should be filed as such ;)
<persia> evand: OK.  I'll pinpoint it and open a bug.  I worked around it by creating the correct manifests, but I'll try to link a branch with a naive fix to the bug.
<evand> thanks, much appreciated
<NCommande> evand: /rofs?
<persia> NCommande: It's one of the mount points on a live image.
<persia> Specifically the one of the pristine squashfs, without overlay, etc.
<NCommande> Oh I see
 * NCommande rights now just wants to make sure the GUI code he wrote works correctly, and then worry about doing a real install
<persia> The only way to test it is from the live environment.  I personally test under KVM, as I find that easiest.
<persia> Are you building a Xubuntu-specific UI?
<NCommande> No, Kubuntu
<NCommande> Qt -> KDE4
<NCommande> For some reason, I said I'd look into it when I was made a Kubuntu member >.>;
<persia> So, test proceudre:
<persia> first, boot the latest livecd
<persia> next download (from somewhere: maybe ssh to your workstation) the updated ubiquity.
<persia> Install the updated version.
<persia> run ubiquity (I use ubiquity -d so I can see the logs)
<NCommande> Sounds like fun
<NCommande> :-P
 * NCommande is going to be abusing his PPA it seems
<persia> WIth practice, you can get a cycle down to 5-10 minutes.
<NCommande> sounds painful :-P
<NCommande> Maybe I can setup build-tools and friends on the liveCD
<persia> Well, it just adds incentive to get the changes right the first time.
<persia> I've not had much success with running ubiquity twice in the same session.  Seems that when ubiquity crashes, you need to manually remove hal locks, etc.  Easier to just reboot.
<NCommande> and it just gets better and better
<NCommande> oh well
<NCommande> It shall be a learning experiment none the less
<evand> I often hack on ubiquity from the live cd
<NCommande> I figuring that might be possible
<persia> evand: You don't encounter issues with HAL?
<evand> What issues?
<persia> Might just be my images (which are full of other sorts of problems)
<persia> Well, if, for example, I do something that causes ubiquity to crash, running it again it complains about lockfiles.
<evand> hrm
<persia> I can probably reproduce it if you need: I figured it fell well into the "don't do that then" category.
<evand> you may have to kill stray processes
<persia> That might be it.
<persia> For me, rebooting was the fast way to do that :)
<evand> ps aux | grep part -- see if partman is still spinning in the background
<evand> heh
 * NCommande just sets up his Bazaar branch with his source
<NCommande> Any reason why the Bazaar repo uses such an old Knit frmat?
<NCommande> *format
<persia> evand: Do you prefer conditional tests before execution, or exception processing when errors are encountered?
<evand> it's an old repo and no one has bothered to update it
<evand> persia: I'm not picky.  Whatever best suits the situation.
<NCommande> so development isn't done there?
<persia> If it is updated, it probably oughtn't be updated to be newer than that supported by bzr 1.3.1
<persia> NCommande: Development is rarely done in a public repo: it's a means to share the code.
<evand> NCommande: sorry, bad explanation.  ~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk is in fact where the development is done, it's just been around for a long time.
<evand> persia: any idea how I go about doing that?
<evand> bzr upgrade <remote source> ?
<NCommande> persia: I figured as much, just wondering
<NCommande> any special rules I need to know like about copyright assignment or such on hacking on ubuquity
<persia> evand: I think you need to use scp, but I've never done it.  The guys in #launchpad have the answer.
<NCommande> persia: no, it should work remotely
<evand> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment - I don't think there's any copyright assignment policy in place, but best to check with cjwatson on that.
<NCommande> arg
<NCommande> virtualbox doesn't work on current intrepid
<evand> kvm is pretty awesome, I'd suggest giving it a go if your processor supports it
<NCommande> I have the hack installed for my computers BIOS to enable VTx
<NCommande> But I haven't got a clue on how to get started with kvm
<evand> `kvm -hda somefile.img -m 768 -no-quit -k en-us` or some variation of is what I generally use
<evand> where somefile.img is generated by qemu-img create
<NCommande> I'll give it a spin
<NCommande> I just need to install kvm, right?
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kvm
<evand> should be a good starting point
<evand> ah, I stand corrected: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<TheMuso> Unless I need to test sound in a VM, I use libvirt.
<TheMuso> Very useful to manage multiple vms.
<evand> cjwatson: any objection to upgrading the repository format for ~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk?
<cjwatson> evand: none, I just haven't done it because bzr upgrade sftp:// takes bloody forever
<evand> cjwatson: also, can you add usb-creator commits to the #ubuntu-installer CIA bot?  I've added the project to cia.vc.
<evand> hahaha, ok
<cjwatson> I would expect it to take hours, for the duration of which you don't get to commit to the branch
<evand> hm
<evand> I'll plan to do it this evening (EST), and if anyone feels that I should hold off so they can commit, please let me know beforehand.
<persia> This evening being real soon now, or in 18-20 hours?
<evand> 18-20 hours
<evand> well, 16
<persia> heh.  It's kinda late there :)
<evand> Just out of curiosity, is it not possible to upgrade via bzr+ssh?
<evand> early, really :)
<cjwatson> not yet
<evand> ok, noted
<cjwatson> or at least it doesn't seem to work all that well
<cjwatson> I believe that bzr 1.7 will add that
<evand> cool
<cjwatson> but at the moment, what bzr ends up doing is transferring every single file under .bzr back and forward several times, producing backup copies as well as for the actual upgrade
<cjwatson> which is why it's so incredibly slow
<cjwatson> each of those has to wait for round-trip times as well I think, it doesn't seem pipelinable as it stands
<persia> Is it faster if run from somewhere network-near?
<cjwatson> somewhat
<cjwatson> I think "faster" is the wrong word. "Less painfully slow".
<evand> lol
<persia> OK.  Just wondering if it's worth asking for a run from either a machine in the DC or Ubuntuwire, rather than on an overseas link.
<cjwatson> so I've upgraded a few installer repositories as they annoy me, but preferentially the smaller ones
<cjwatson> you could ask #launchpad to upgrade it locally
<evand> mm, I think I'll try for that, assuming they can accomodate the time or stick it in cron.
<evand> I swear, cia.vc is run off a toaster oven.
<cjwatson> locally, it should be fast enough that we don't have to worry about timing
<cjwatson> I'd expect a minute or so at most
<evand> ah, good point
<cjwatson> cia.vc> annoying isn't it?
<cjwatson> I'm *trying* to save the bot change ...
<evand> hahaha, yeah it took me a good 10 minutes to just create the project
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I'd use libvirt except that virt-manager's UI annoys me so much
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ah, I use cli to start it. :)
<TheMuso> ubiquity doesn't have any ghost revisions by any chance? :)
<cjwatson> no :)
<cjwatson> grumble, lpia d-i failed to build
<persia> I know why it failed on lpia, and it's being sorted.
<TheMuso> Oh, and I've pushed some changes to casper trunk on launchpad, but launchpad is not reflecting them in the UI.
<persia> Haven't looked at ia64
<cjwatson> TheMuso: yeah, it won't
<cjwatson> persia: sorted how?
<evand> Is casper's bzr fixed?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Fair enough.
<TheMuso> evand: No.
<cjwatson> you've always been able to push to it, somewhat
<evand> fun
<cjwatson> I've fixed xivulon's mount -t ntfs thing, I think
<persia> cjwatson: Actually shipping the additional d-i modules.  The problem was http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid-lpia.git;a=commitdiff;h=5041792ac41d6c5425598a4995b20370e7a79bb1
<cjwatson> (enabled mount helpers in busybox)
<evand> ah, thanks for taking care of that
<cjwatson> persia: oh dear goodness. When will the kernel team learn that they need to tell us about this shit?
<cjwatson> persia: is the fix to revert that commit?
<persia> It's being reverted.
<cjwatson> excellent
<cjwatson> feel free to whack the rebuild button on d-i when it is
<persia> I can't, but I'll deputise someone.
<cjwatson> persia: ia64 is because linux-ports fails to build on ia64, and has done for months
<persia> OK.  That needs someone who cares about the ia64 kernel then.
<persia> Also, while reverting the commit, the lpia kernel will probably have an ABI bump.  I've been promised this process will include an email to the installer team, as I suspect it will require a change to build/config/lpia.cfg.  Will it save any time to prepare that branch, or is it just as easy to process from the mail?
<cjwatson> it won't save any time to prepare the branch in advance
<cjwatson> it's a sed
<xivulon> cjwatson any hint on previous posts?
<cjwatson> 09:38 <cjwatson> I've fixed xivulon's mount -t ntfs thing, I think
<cjwatson> 09:38 <cjwatson> (enabled mount helpers in busybox)
<xivulon> ah great, thanks a bunch, will resume tests tonight and let you know (davmor2 if you are around give it a go once the new busybox is up)
<TheMuso> Unless anybody has some pressing casper changes they need to get in, I'd like to do an upload of casper to unbreak some accessibility profiles.
<cjwatson> nothing from me
<xivulon> TheMuso, on a different subject, how are things with panic messages?
<TheMuso> xivulon: Should be fixed for intrepid, but I have been so busy the past months with intrepid work, that I haven't yet done an SRU for hardy.
<NCommander> evand: which process did I have to kill to get ubiquity to work twice in the install?
<persia> NCommander: start by looking for partman.
<NCommander> I just had to kill hal-lock and it started
<persia> After that, start looking for anything with a higher process number than used by ubiquity.
<persia> Are you sure rebooting isn't easier?
<cjwatson> as evand said, running ubiquity twice in one session should not normally be a problem
<cjwatson> I've never heard of hal-lock sticking around before
<cjwatson> sometimes parted_server sticks around, but that's all
<cjwatson> I often run it successively - saves a lot of time when editing stuff on the fly
<persia> Maybe this is a new issue?  I always saw hal-lock sticking around.
<persia> (well, since my images stopped being so broken that ubiquity couldn't run)
<foka> Happy Mid-Autumn Festival, everyone!  中秋节快乐！ :-)
<kirkland> TheMuso: kees did :-)  thanks!!!
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi there, do you have a couple of minutes?  I'm trying to implement your suggestions for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-target/+bug/268580
<kirkland> cjwatson: i want to knock this out ASAP because of UI freeze :-/
<cjwatson> kirkland: yes
<kirkland> cjwatson: sweet ... okay, the templates file....
<kirkland> cjwatson: should i create an mdadm-udeb.templates with just the boot_degraded question?
<kirkland> cjwatson: ie, is that the proper method for getting the question into the udeb?
<cjwatson> you already need an mdadm.templates, right? don't duplicate it
<kirkland> cjwatson: right, the question is already in there
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's used for dpkg-reconfigure mdadm in a running system
<kirkland> cjwatson: works there now...  just want to add the question into the installer
<cjwatson> kirkland: is there anything else in mdadm.templates that would need to be filtered out of the udeb?
<kirkland> cjwatson: autocheck, mail_to, start_daemon
<kirkland> cjwatson: i suppose those might be nice to actually ask, if someone is installing raid
<cjwatson> then I'd recommend putting the boot_degraded question in a separate templates file; it doesn't matter what it's called
<cjwatson> like debian/mdadm-boot-degraded.templates or something
<kirkland> cjwatson: but raid installs then become somewhat significantly more conversational
<cjwatson> don't make them more conversational :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: agreed
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, done.
<cjwatson> then add that new .templates file to debian/po/POTFILES.in
<cjwatson> then after dh_installdebconf in debian/rules, add this:
<cjwatson>         echo >> debian/mdadm/DEBIAN/templates
<cjwatson>         po2debconf debian/mdadm-boot-degraded.templates >> debian/mdadm/DEBIAN/templates
<cjwatson>         po2debconf debian/mdadm-boot-degraded.templates > debian/mdadm-udeb/DEBIAN/templates
<cjwatson> something like that anyway
<cjwatson> as you can see you can just build up the templates file in the package's control area dynamically
<kirkland> cjwatson: sounds good
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so do i add the check.d directory to the debian/ dir, or the top level?
<cjwatson> an alternative approach would be to put that question only in mdadm-udeb.templates, and append that to debian/mdadm/DEBIAN/templates in much the same way
<cjwatson> I think the above might be clearer in this case though
<cjwatson> it doesn't matter. convention is the top level but it isn't mandatory
<cjwatson> if you put it at the top level, then you can use the install-rc script from other partman-* packages to install it
<kirkland> cjwatson: that does sound better to me, the mdadm-udeb.templates
<cjwatson> (without modifying it)
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, then you can just echo >> debian/mdadm/DEBIAN/templates; po2debconf debian/mdadm-udeb.templates >> debian/mdadm/DEBIAN/templates
<cjwatson> to make sure it appears in both without having to duplicate it in the source
<cjwatson> just keep debian/po/POTFILES.in up to date, and remember to run debconf-updatepo after changing the .templates
<kirkland> cjwatson: its in the clean block
<cjwatson> was it there already from the current package?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yup
<kirkland> cjwatson: last step of "clean" in the rules
<cjwatson> I generally prefer not to have it in clean myself, and to have the maintainer do it; saves on spurious timestamp diffs
<cjwatson> but if it's there already, leave it
<kirkland> cjwatson: k
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so i put a check.d in the top level of mdadm source
<kirkland> cjwatson: there's a _numbers file
<kirkland> cjwatson: suggested value for, "05 root_on_raid" ...  ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: this is an ordering, right?  i'm the only one
<kirkland> cjwatson: so just leave some room for before and after?
<cjwatson> kirkland: hmm, I don't think there's any particular sequencing in check.d. I'd put it with crypto if I were you, which would make it 07
<kirkland> cjwatson: 07 root_on_raid, okay
<cjwatson> it's not a big deal though, just controls which check will blow up first if multiple things are wrong *shrug*
<kirkland> cjwatson: i called the script, root_on_raid
<cjwatson> sure, that's fine
<kirkland> cjwatson: seemed to read sort of like "proper_mountpoints", etc.
<kirkland> cjwatson: in that script, i borrowed some code from proper_mountpoints
<kirkland> cjwatson: basically looking if / or /boot is on a device named /dev/md*
<kirkland> cjwatson: i had:                                 db_input critical mdadm/boot_degraded || true
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think you suggested:
<kirkland>                                 db_get mdadm/boot_degraded
<kirkland>                                 echo mdadm mdadm/boot_degraded boolean "$RET" | debconf-set-selections
<cjwatson> right, that's to go after the db_go
<cjwatson> just transfers the setting into /target
<kirkland>                         if [ "$mp" = "/" ] || [ "$mp" = "/boot" ]; then
<kirkland>                                 db_input critical mdadm/boot_degraded || true
<kirkland>                                 db_go || true
<kirkland>                                 db_get mdadm/boot_degraded
<kirkland>                                 echo mdadm mdadm/boot_degraded boolean "$RET" | debconf-set-selections
<kirkland>                                 break
<kirkland>                         fi
<cjwatson> or, more strictly, queues it up to be transferred into /target once /target exists
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> remind me how you're checking that the mountpoint in question is on RAID?
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, now what do I need to do to hook check.d/* to run?
<cjwatson> 'debian/install-rc check.d' in the install target in debian/rules; see any partman-* package
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46227/
<kirkland> cjwatson: ^^^ untested
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll grab it from partman-target, where I got most of this
<cjwatson> looks plausible
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<kirkland> cjwatson: k
<cjwatson> I think you might have to consume the rest of the output from the fstab.d scripts otherwise stuff will go wrong
<cjwatson> so found=0 up top, found=1 instead of break, and if [ "$found" = 1 ]; then continue; fi at the top of the while loop
<kirkland> cjwatson: good suggestion, i'll do that
<cjwatson> just to avoid stuff getting SIGPIPE. I can't remember whether that matters in this case but it certainly can do in other contexts
<kirkland> cjwatson: that'll be more clear
<cjwatson> specifically when you're reading from parted_server, things go badly wrong if you don't consume all the output
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll need to install the check script into partman from mdadm
<cjwatson> mdadm-udeb, rather
<kirkland> cjwatson: gotcha
<kirkland> cjwatson: so should the install-rc bit be in a udeb-specific section of the rules?
<cjwatson> oh, maybe PACKAGE=mdadm-udeb debian/install-rc check.d
<cjwatson> that'll force it to be copied into the right package
 * kirkland puts that neat trick in his back pocket
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, let me get a debdiff for spot-inspection
<kirkland> cjwatson: to test this, I'll build the udeb, and scp it over to a running installation kvm, udpkg -i the udeb, and restart the partitioning?
<cjwatson> right, or even just udpkg -i before partitioning starts
<cjwatson> mdadm-udeb doesn't have a postinst, right?
<kirkland> cjwatson: it does not
<cjwatson> ok, that's good. If it did, you'd have to use udpkg --unpack as -i would run the postinst immediately.
<kirkland> cjwatson: untested debdiff looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46231/
<kirkland> cjwatson: more changelogging to come
<cjwatson> kirkland: looks plausible. remember debian/po/POTFILES.in though
<kirkland> cjwatson: right, okay, i manually pruned the generated .po changes
<kirkland> cjwatson: and must have accidentally pruned that too
<cjwatson> ok
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll go test this
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks for your help
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i that db_input action did not fire...  at what point in the partitioning would you have expected it?
<cjwatson> after selecting finish
<cjwatson> you can debug it by sticking set -x at the top
<cjwatson> oh, make sure it's executable too!
<cjwatson> you might need to put chmod +x in debian/rules
<cjwatson> partman-* packages don't need that because they're all native, but the executable bit isn't preserved on files added in the Debian diff
<cjwatson> (this is perhaps not obvious)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i bet that's it
<kirkland> cjwatson: i should have remembered that
<kirkland> cjwatson: i know your attention is elsewhere now, so just answer this question in time...  I am certain that the code path containing "db_input critical mdadm/boot_degraded" is getting executed...  but the question is not making it to the installer screen...  ideas?
<kirkland> cjwatson: perhaps the question didn't make it into the debconf db?  how can I check that?
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> of course, you're running it in a while loop with stdin coming from a pipe
<cjwatson> debconf uses stdio ..
<cjwatson> have a look at the must_be_on_root function in partman-target's proper_mountpoints - you need to follow that model
<cjwatson> i.e. have the while loop output a list of things to act on (or nothing), and then iterate over that in a for loop that *doesn't* have piped stdin
<cjwatson> this is considered a wart in debconf
<kirkland> cjwatson: fooey :-)  okay.
<cjwatson> archive-copier used to have a supremely ugly solution to this involving redirecting to fd 9
<cjwatson> fortunately that abomination is long since dead
<kirkland> that's obfuscation ;-)
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kamion/archive-copier/mainline/annotate/170?file_id=x_Colin_Watson_<colin.watson%40canonical.com>_Tue_Aug_10_16%3A59%3A47_2004_7462.3 lines 187-194 if you care
<superm1> evand, how scriptable is this live usb creator going to be?  Will it be possible to call it outside the live environment?  Eg on normal ubuntu system w/ the cdimage as an argument?
<evand> superm1: I eventually intend to write a console frontend, though I can probably get away with accepting arguments for the source, target, and persistence size now with the GTK UI
<evand> however it does not download ISO files at the moment, and that's quite a large feature to add past FF.
<evand> oh
<evand> sorry, I misread
<evand> I thought you were suggesting that cdimage.ubuntu.com was the argument.
<superm1> evand, nah, well I ask because one of the things I'm going to be throwing together this month is something that will convert the recovery media ISO that we generate from  factory over to a USB image.  I started to put it together and came across the existence of this project that you are were trying to get ready for main
<evand> superm1: it's in bzr if you'd like to have a look at the code to see if it's applicable to your project.
<evand> lp:~ubuntu-installer/usb-creator/trunk
<superm1> evand, okay thanks, i'll see.
<evand> Anytime
<superm1> evand, as it stands from my briefly reading, it looked like it had to be called while booted into the live cd.  is that the case?
<evand> Not at all.  It only requires a CD or ISO to use.
<evand> Nothing extra aside from the obvious (HAL, D-BUS, GTK)
<superm1> okay then this may be a lot more feasible.  I'll take a look.
<superm1> given that you already mentioned HAL, probably a lot more intelligent than what I was starting to do w/ parsing /sys/block for devices and requiring the user to refresh
<evand> heh, yikes
<evand> yeah, this will automatically update the UI and its options based on the state of the drives, as well as automatically add new CDs and USB disks.
<CIA-50> debian-installer: cjwatson * r962 ubuntu/ (build/config/lpia.cfg debian/changelog): Move lpia to 2.6.27-3 kernels.
<persia> cjwatson: Please don't upload that yet: the binaries haven't published, so it will FTBFS (or I suppose we can press the button later)
<cjwatson> yep, I checked
<cjwatson> just getting it into bzr for the meantime
<persia> OK.  I'm watching the build, and will let you know when it's published.
<kirkland> cjwatson: dude, i'm definitely outside of the stdio pipe, mirrored must_be_on_root operation, definitely hitting the db_input critical call, but still not seeing the prompt
<cjwatson> kirkland: DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer may help you
<cjwatson> persia: tell me when it hits NEW and I'll shove it through
<persia> cjwatson: That's even better, as our archive-admin went to bed :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46280/ fyi
<cr3> is there any ssl support in the busybox environment? libssl, stunnel, etc.?
<cjwatson> doubt it
<cjwatson> oh, actually we must ship a libssl udeb
<cjwatson> libcrypto0.9.8-udeb IIRC, basically just for use by openssh-*-udeb
<cr3> cjwatson: hm, not quite libssl, so I probably won't be able to perform https connections
<cjwatson> no - why do you need that?
<cjwatson> (busybox wget doesn't have https support anyway)
<cr3> cjwatson: I wanted to submit test results during the installation process, but I guess I could support both secured and unsecured connections
<cr3> if I wanted to submit to Launchpad, I wonder if that would be a feasible request
<kirkland> cjwatson: interesting, when i run ./07root_on_raid manually, it does-the-right-thing, but not when it's called from partman
<kirkland> cjwatson: how would I verify that the mdadm/boot_degraded question actually made it into the debconf database?
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, scratch that...  it's there when I run it by hand
<cjwatson> let me get back to you after this meeting
<kirkland> cjwatson: no prob
<kirkland> cjwatson: fwiw, i have 2.5 hours, then I leave the office to catch a flight
<superm1> evand, you i'm not sure if it was intended just because of your development process, but you have the glade file referenced directly within the tree, so when a deb get's built it's not usable
<evand> argh
<evand> I keep doing that by accident
<superm1> might be best to set up a variable at the top perhaps
<superm1> so glancing through, the app has the expectation that the drive you are going to use is already formated, so i take it you've decided that is a fair assumption?
<cjwatson> ... and mounted (I filed a bug about that)
<evand> it's not a fair assumption, it just doesn't handle that case yet.
<superm1> ah okay
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r10 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backend.py gtk_frontend.py): Fixed paths.
 * evand pets CIA-50 
<superm1> something else that you might want to consider doing, when you copy over the contents of the ISO to the flash drive, you might want to regenerate the UUID in .disk and the initramfs. so as to prevent confusion/slowness if someone happens to have a cd in the drive with the same .disk etc
<cjwatson> oh good, it worked
<evand> superm1: ah, good call.  Noted
<superm1> evand, in casper there's a script that I submitted sometime during hardy, a variant of it is what we've been using when making recovery media
<evand> ok
<superm1> (for the exact same type of issue, where the recovery partition is always present when you put in the CD)
<cjwatson> kirkland: did you try DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer? can I see the output from it?
<cjwatson> (boot with that on the kernel command line)
<cjwatson> kirkland: oh and FWIW you don't need the for loop, just do case $prompt in ... esac
<cjwatson> (case's variable expansion semantics DTRT there)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i tried the DEBUG thing, where does the output land?
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog
<cjwatson> you'll get a BIG trace
<cjwatson> it's a hammer, but an exceedingly useful one
<kirkland> cjwatson: one sec, i'll grab it
<persia> cjwatson: linux-lpia hit new.  Please forgive the missing Architecture:all packages - it's a known build issue, but the fix isn't critical for either the alternate CD or the live image (I think).
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, db_input not found ...  do I suppose I need to source something to get the debconf functions?
<kirkland> cjwatson: none of the other scripts in there have anything exotic sourced, just the /lib/partman/lib/base.sh
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46313/
<cjwatson> kirkland: /lib/partman/lib/base.sh sources the debconf confmodule as the first thing it does
<kirkland> cjwatson: good
<cjwatson> kirkland: can I see the *exact* script you're currently using?
<kirkland> cjwatson: when I sh -x the script
<cjwatson> I have http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46280/ but it's not that
<kirkland> cjwatson: I get: RET=10 "mdadm/boot_degraded" doesn't exist
<kirkland> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> don't run any of these scripts from the shell prompt
<cjwatson> it will not work properly and it will confuse you
<cjwatson> you need to edit set -x into them and have partman run them
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46319/
<cjwatson> DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer will not work in the script; you need to boot with it on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> it's checked by the frontend, not the confmodule
<kirkland> cjwatson: didn't grok that, sorry
<cjwatson> this is really weird, I can't figure it out
<kirkland> cjwatson: let me post the full debdiff, just in case
<cjwatson> could you explain to me exactly what you did? did you scp the udeb into the installer?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes
<kirkland> cjwatson: udpkg -i *udeb
<cjwatson> ok, I'd like the debdiff, sure
<kirkland> cjwatson: then ran the partitioning
<cjwatson> if possible on non-pastebin so I can check for funny characters
<kirkland> cjwatson: this one has the po poo : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46321/
<cjwatson> where is "date" coming from? it's not in your debdiff
<kirkland> cjwatson: after i install my debdiff, then i have been doing "active development" in the install filesystem
<kirkland> cjwatson: by manually editing 07raid_on_root
<kirkland> cjwatson: backing out to the partman screen that has "Finish" on it
<kirkland> cjwatson: and then I rerun finish
<cjwatson> did you change anything else? :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: my script runs between clicking "Finish" and the warning that I have no swap space
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  no  just 07raid_on_root
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just kicked off a fresh install with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<kirkland> cjwatson: perhaps i polluted something else along the way....
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going to go through the networking setup
<cjwatson> I just can't see how this could happen with that script
<kirkland> cjwatson: and anna-install openssh-client-udeb
<cjwatson> you need to chmod +x debian/install-rc in debian/rules FYI
<cjwatson> PACKAGE=mdadm-udeb debian/install-rc check.d
<cjwatson> /bin/sh: debian/install-rc: Permission denied
<cjwatson> do it just before calling it
<kirkland> cjwatson: see line 799 of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46321/
<kirkland> cjwatson: (and I notice my whitespace is off)
<cjwatson> kirkland: you need to chmod +x debian/install-rc too, not just the check.d script
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i've installed my updated udeb
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going through the raid partitioning
<cjwatson> persia: processing now, thanks
<persia> cjwatson: Thank you.  Do you expect to need anything else from us to get d-i built for lpia for 2:02 BST?
<cjwatson> persia: nope
<persia> Great.  Thanks again.
<cjwatson> (you going to be working on it over the weekend or something?)
<cjwatson> err, and speaking of, isn't it 0dark:00 in .jp?
<kirkland> cjwatson: fresh syslog http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46329/
<kirkland> cjwatson: syslog from a fresh install
<cjwatson> ok, so at least it's stopped spewing shell syntax errors
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's like the mdadm/boot_degraded isn't making it into the debconf db
<cjwatson> oh! duh
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  yeah, that was probably from one of many, many dev runs on that system
<cjwatson> sorry, I forgot, you can't install udebs that contain templates from tty2
<kirkland> cjwatson: wtf?  :-)
<persia> cjwatson: I'm not very good with tracking solar cycles :)
<cjwatson> kirkland: complicated reasons due to how debconf is plumbed into the installer; basically, it updates the database, but that doesn't help the running debconf instance on tty1 notice it
<kirkland> cjwatson: so is tty3 magically blessed?
<cjwatson> kirkland: no, it is possible but you need to do something more evil
<cjwatson> if I could bless tty3 I'd bless tty2 too :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, that was a joke ;-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so is there some way to "refresh" the debconf instance on tty1?
<cjwatson> kirkland: wait :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: or install the udeb from tty1?
<cjwatson> kirkland: so, when you get to that netcfg prompt, stop
<cjwatson> kirkland: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/clock-setup.postinst (this is just a handy victim because it comes after netcfg and before partitioning)
<kirkland> cjwatson: do i need to restart my current install, or can i back it out far enough?
<cjwatson> kirkland: below . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule, put 'wget http://url/of/your/udeb; udpkg -i your.udeb'
<cjwatson> kirkland: you need to restart
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, lemme try that
<cjwatson> yes, this is a mess
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, black magic at the very least
<cjwatson> it's a mess, and it's related to debconf using stdio so there's no way to get at it from another process to send it commands
<cjwatson> such as X_LOADTEMPLATEFILE
<cjwatson> debconf needs to be properly client/server in order to fix this, but that requires an internal select loop and all kinds of gubbins ... not easy
<cjwatson> Tollef had a go at it a while back
<cjwatson> ~    
<cjwatson> (sorry, network-manager randomly decided to break my network)
<kirkland> cjwatson: what about a hook that, on every screen refresh in debconf, sources a file in some magic location if it exists, to read a template
<cjwatson> then you have to decide what happens when they're changed in both locations
<cjwatson> it needs to be a lot more structured than that
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, not my current problem ;-)
<cjwatson> you get used to the workaround, really :)
<cjwatson> and it doesn't affect end users, so low priority
<kirkland> cjwatson: what can i use in place of dpkg -l ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: to check that it was installed?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i see it in / so it was at least wgot
<kirkland> cjwatson: \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/ \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/
<evand> hahaha, that's quite a bit of excitement
<kirkland> evand: this has been many hours invested, with relatively little show of progress
<kirkland> evand: until now :-)
<cjwatson> kirkland: nano -v /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kirkland> cjwatson: debconf question successfully posed
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm testing the rest of the install now, to ensure that the answer to that question is in fact applied and effective ;-)
<cjwatson> cool. check that it landed in /var/lib/preseed/log
<kirkland> cjwatson: while it's installing, would you clarify one thing.....
<kirkland> cjwatson: k
<kirkland> cjwatson: when I post the final debdiff, I should have the one change to the POTFILES.in, but not the 50+ changes to all the .po's....  is that correct?
<cjwatson> right, if you accompany it with an instruction to run debconf-updatepo after application
<cjwatson> that's certainly what I'd prefer
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll prep that
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have to leave for the airport in 23 mins, i'll drop it before then
<Goosemoose> I keep getting a 'failed with exit code 127' for this presed command: d-i preseed/late_command string wget http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks && chmod +x ./post_install_tasks && ./post_install_tasks returns > /dev/null 2>&1
<Goosemoose> anyone have any ideas? with the wget statement alone it works fine
<Goosemoose> i just added the /dev/null part on the last run to test it
<cjwatson> is there anything in syslog?
<cjwatson> (please don't send me private /msgs duplicating stuff in this channel; I pay attention to this channel when I'm around and it won't make me see things any faster)
<kirkland> cjwatson: doesn't look like the value of that debconf made into the /target
<cjwatson> kirkland: was it in /var/lib/preseed/log?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going to pick this back up at the airport once I get on wireless
<kirkland> cjwatson: my concern was this making it in before ui freeze
<cjwatson> kirkland: your problem is that you're setting BOOT_DEGRADED in mdadm.config
<cjwatson> (debian/mdadm.config)
<cjwatson> -BOOT_DEGRADED="false"
<kirkland> cjwatson: ah, yeah, that's deprecatednow
<cjwatson> +BOOT_DEGRADED=""
<cjwatson> that should fix it
<kirkland> cjwatson: good catch
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay...  so i've been slammed with landscape stuff all week, my apologies for this being late
<kirkland> i'm desperately trying to get you this today
<cjwatson> no worries
<cjwatson> I'm fairly relaxed about UI freeze for server
<kirkland> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> the people who really care are people taking screenshots, and this is an edge case for them
<cjwatson> persia: the d-i I'm about to upload might fail on lpia, but ignore it, I can retry later if it does
<cjwatson> just want to get it off my disk
<CIA-50> debian-installer: cjwatson * r963 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu14
<Goosemoose> hey cjwatson, sorry about the priv msg
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, which file should i be looking in for the error?
<Goosemoose> the /var/lib/preseed/log?
<Goosemoose> cjwatson?
<Goosemoose> oh, my other issue is that: d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true , is not preventing the error about an existing volume being present which is stopping the preseed as well
<Goosemoose> this is nuts, there's gotta be some better examples for preseed files
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: when I said /var/lib/preseed/log, I was talking to kirkland about something completely different.
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: /var/log/syslog
<Goosemoose> ok, let me look
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: from the installation guide:
<cjwatson> # If one of the disks that are going to be automatically partitioned
<cjwatson> # contains an old LVM configuration, the user will normally receive a
<cjwatson> # warning. This can be preseeded away...
<cjwatson> d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true
<Goosemoose> yes exactly, i have that line just like that
<Goosemoose> but the command still gets asked
<Goosemoose> or question asked
<cjwatson> you said partman-lvm/confirm earlier
<Goosemoose> oh i have both
<cjwatson> what release of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Goosemoose> hardy
<Goosemoose> actually, hmm
<Goosemoose> i have: d-i partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device boolean true
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: what is the exact text of the question you see/
<cjwatson> ?
<Goosemoose> its no on the screen right now but im sure your statement will take care of it. let me look at the syslog regarding that late_command error
<Goosemoose> funny, i d/l this preseed.cfg from the ubuntu website
<cjwatson> OK, this was a bug in the hardy installation-guide unfortunately
<Goosemoose> got it
<cjwatson> it was changed in Debian, but I didn't notice the change so we didn't pick it up; my fault
<Goosemoose> its ok
<Goosemoose> if i can figure out these last two
<Goosemoose> checking the syslog ,just a sec
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/installation-guide/trunk/revision/3099 was the installation-guide change in question
<Goosemoose> there's nothing in the syslog regarding the late_command error
<Goosemoose> d-i preseed/late_command string wget http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks && chmod +x ./post_install_tasks && ./post_install_tasks returns > /dev/null 2>&1
<Goosemoose> if i just do the wget part it works fine
<Goosemoose> if i run it from a command line it works fine
<Goosemoose> as a preseed i get exit code 127
<cjwatson> there should be *some* output at least; could you put the full syslog somewhere for me and I'll take a look?
<Goosemoose> i think the machine has been rebooted which is why
<Goosemoose> it just has a complaint about me trying to log in as root
<Goosemoose> i can post it, just a sec
<cjwatson> err, is this post-install? you need /var/log/installer/syslog then
<Goosemoose> ahh ok
<Goosemoose> hmm
<Goosemoose> http://pastebin.com/d4cfe1c27
<Goosemoose> looks like a few errors
<Goosemoose> i do install likewise and i know it starts when the machine restarts
<Goosemoose> looks like the domainjoin-cli command isn't valid there
<cjwatson> pushd and popd are bashisms; you can't use them in d-i's shell
<cjwatson> are you intending for this command to be run in the target system?
<Goosemoose> ok. i had just tried that after reading a website where the guy specifically wrote out to use that
<Goosemoose> yes
<Goosemoose> i want the system to join the domain
<cjwatson> you see, your late_command runs the command in the installer environment
<Goosemoose> i also copy the nsswitch.conf to fix the but with .local domains
<cjwatson> you need this instead:
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string wget -O /target/post_install_tasks http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks && chmod +x /target/post_install_tasks && chroot /target /post_install_tasks returns >/dev/null 2>&1 && rm -f /target/post_install_tasks
<cjwatson> (what's the "returns" for?)
<Goosemoose> just something i was reading
<Goosemoose> i added it later
<Goosemoose> to test if it helped
<Goosemoose> ok so the only difference is to chroot /target
<Goosemoose> ok im referring directly to the file in /target too
<Goosemoose> so in my script, can i rm /etc/nsswitch.conf if im just in the installer environment? i can i access outside the target folder?
<cjwatson> 'chroot /target foo' means you're no longer in the installer environment (effectively)
<cjwatson> no, you can't break out of /target within that, but from your description you don't need to
<cjwatson> the stuff in /target is what the real system will be after you reboot
<Goosemoose> well the other thing i do is to download a new nsswitch.conf file
<cjwatson> so you only need to remove /etc/nsswitch.conf in /target, not in the installer environment
<Goosemoose> its in the post_insatll_tasks
<cjwatson> that should work fine, chrooting doesn't particularly affect networking
<Goosemoose> oh so im doing rm -f /target/etc/nsswitch.confg?
<cjwatson> you do not need to change your script
<cjwatson> I mean, yes, you are effectively, but you shouldn't write that in your script if you have chroot /target in front of the call to it
<Goosemoose> well im removing the pushd, pop since that doesnt work
<cjwatson> ARGH
<cjwatson> no stop messing about
<cjwatson> they will work if you do the late_command change (well, you also have to make sure the script starts with #! /bin/bash rather than #! /bin/sh)
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> sorry, new to this preseed.cfg, worked on it once a year ago
<cjwatson> change one thing at a time; standard troubleshooting practice
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> when I advise you to try something, try that first *on its own* before making further changes
<Goosemoose> just have to wait 30 min inbetween installs so trying to knock out a few issues
<Goosemoose> ok, will do
<cjwatson> (or when another developer advises you)
<cjwatson> do check the #! line at the start of your script, though
<Goosemoose> yup, just did, thanks
<cjwatson> right, the problem is that if you change lots of stuff at once then you might actually make it worse
<Goosemoose> yeah i understand
<Goosemoose> one other quick question. to get edubuntu desktop to load
<Goosemoose> i've tried: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, edubuntu-desktop
<Goosemoose> but i just boot to terminal
<Goosemoose> if i add ubuntu-desktop then it boots to ubuntu desktop
<Goosemoose> nvm, ill try and at least get the other stuff working first, brb
<cjwatson> that should be the right syntax
<cjwatson> although of course won't work if you're installing from an Ubuntu CD
<Goosemoose> edubuntu split on to two cd's now
<Goosemoose> the first cd is ubuntu only
<cjwatson> you can omit "standard, ", actually - that's installed automatically
<Goosemoose> im installing from the network
<cjwatson> yes, I know, I did most of the work for that
<Goosemoose> ahh cool
<cjwatson> again, /var/log/installer/syslog should let me see why edubuntu-desktop isn't getting installed
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> i downloaded the netboot.tar.gz off ubuntu.com
<Goosemoose> i restarted the install, so i'll have to wait until it's done
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, a long time ago I had asked you how to get the installer to ask me the computer name and you had me unpack and make a change to initrd. that worked in fiesty but not in hardy. i read on a site online that i could change the default install line to include: netcfg/get_hostname=hostname and then pass the computer name in via the installer line. but that didn't work. was the site wrong? (install is still running btw
<cjwatson> that's a long-standing bug; you have to work around it by fixing up the files in late_command
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/218965
<cjwatson> the site was right as to intent but wrong in that AFAIK it's never actually worked
<Goosemoose> figures, lol
<Goosemoose> several of these things have been driving me nuts for days, i forgot all about the ubuntu-installer room and the server room didn't have answers
<Goosemoose> i just needed to find you!
<Goosemoose> ok so the change you had me made previous was to comment out the set_network call in the dhclient-script file
<Goosemoose> that was a year ago with feisty, but that function doesn't exist
<Goosemoose> there's a set_hostname
<Goosemoose> i tried commenting that out and rebuilding but it didn't make the prompt appear
<Goosemoose> (doesn't exist now in hardy i mean)
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, ok the late_command exited with an error code 1
<Goosemoose> im pasting it into pastebin
<Goosemoose> http://pastebin.com/d3cdfdd76
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, let me know when you're back around please
<xivulon> cjwatson 268123 is fixed now, thanks a bunch, looking forward to see the new busybox in the iso
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: there's no sign of a failure there; please remove the 2>&1 so that errors are visible
<cjwatson> >/dev/null 2>&1 throws away both output and errors, >/dev/null just throws away output
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: what I advised somebody to do recently wasn't anything in dhclient-script, but was just to adjust /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts, and /etc/resolv.conf in their late_command script; I suggest you do that
<cjwatson> xivulon: good stuff
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, the problem with that is that im doing this to 250 machines, so i can't hard code anything
<Goosemoose> in to the hosts files
<Goosemoose> editing the preseed.cfg and reinstalling now
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: in that case I would recommend that you configure your DHCP server such that the installer's automatic guesswork gets it right
<cjwatson> that's by far the easiest method long-term
<Goosemoose> ok, guess i'll have to do that then
<Goosemoose> im reinstalling right now withou the null statement
<Goosemoose> i couldnt find anything about the edubuntu-desktop in the syslog but it's long, i could have missed it
<cjwatson> if you post the whole thing, I have lots of practice at looking
<cjwatson> I'm going to bed soon though
<Goosemoose> ok, i might have to hit you up tomorrow, i'll be another 20 min before the current install finishes
<Goosemoose> thank you for all your help
<cjwatson> ok
<Goosemoose> ok got to the error
<Goosemoose> damn it failed on both commands
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, if you're still around: http://pastebin.com/d32527b4c
<Goosemoose> it looks like for joining the domain is says it was unable to start daemon
<Goosemoose> so likewise-open hadn't started yet
<Goosemoose> i guess i need to force it to start in the script first
<Goosemoose> but would i do /etc/init.d/likewise-open start; or /target/etc/init.d/likewise-open start;
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-13
<xivulon> ah running ubiquity finally... virtualbox workaround for 2.6.27 really slows things down though...
<xivulon> partman/exception_handler DESCRIPTION Error opening /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk: invalid argument
<xivulon> was there any change in partman preseeding?
<xivulon> preseed: /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk 100 200 200 linux-swap method { swap } format{ } .
<HenryHeron> Not sure if this is germain to this channel, but I did a bum install via Autoconfig... & I need to remove what did get installed. Any suggestions... directions? Thanks
<persia> HenryHeron: reformat the partition?  The installer can do this automatically, if you select the "format the partition" option when selecting the partition.
<persia> Err.  Missed "Autoconfig".  I suspect the above advice is not correct.
<HenryHeron> persia: Yikes, no, not of the system... a PROGRAM. :)
<persia> Yeah.  Probably not germane to this channel. :)  I'd suggest looking at the Autoconfig docs, and seeing if it tracks the install somehow, or provides a log of the partial install.
<HenryHeron> persia: I can get the terminal to track the files... but when I do an apt-get remove, it "says" not installed.
<persia> HenryHeron: I suspect Autoconfig doesn't use apt-get, but I'm not actually familiar with Autoconfig.
<HenryHeron> persia: this is probably true, I too suspect. That's why I need someone more knowledgeable than I (a relative newbie to linux/ubuntu).
<HenryHeron> persia: Perhaps I'll chime in at the ubuntu irc.  Thanks for the reply.
<persia> HenryHeron: Good luck.  I'm sorry I don't know more about Autoconfig.
<NCommander> Someone say autoconf?
<xivulon> have an issue in partman: open_dialog OPEN /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk -> invalid argument
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46539/
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: just /etc/init.d/likewise-open start; I'd recommend that you stop it after joining, too
<cjwatson> xivulon: method{ swap } not method { swap }
<cjwatson> the whitespace matters
<persia> cjwatson: the d-i rebuild hung for a while from LP issues, but it's all built now.  Thanks.
<xivulon> ah cjwatson thanks
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: and stop putting /target in your late_command script. It shouldn't be there.
<xivulon> unfortunately I just wasted my xp vm :(
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: sorry, that was confusing
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: your late_command should have chroot /target /post_install_tasks, as I said
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: post_install_tasks should NOT mention /target
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: that's why you're getting an error about /target/etc/nsswitch.conf not existing
<cjwatson> persia: oh good. er, I think I did fix the last bit of it and then forgetfully go to bed, sorry ...
<persia> cjwatson: No worries.  I was a little surpised to get up today and discover my image was broken, but as the only user who claimed they wanted to test this weekend is in UTC-7, I'll be OK as long as I can get a 20080913.1 image built soon.
<cjwatson> persia: it's on its way now
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: from your pastebin, it actually looks like something already tried to run '/etc/init.d/likewise-open start' but it didn't work. You'll have to dig into that yourself to find out why that might be ...
<persia> cjwatson: Excellent.  I didn't know you could also press that button.  Thank you :)
 * cjwatson has all the cdimage buttons
 * persia scrounges for more to add to the collection
<persia> cjwatson: A couple oddities, for which I'm hoping you can give me guidance on what buttons need pressing.  On the ubuntu-mid 20080913.1 image, the partman-partitioning changes to enable lpia are still missing.  Also, for the ubuntu-lpia alternate CD, 20080913 failed to build because of what looks like d-i skew.
<cjwatson> persia: ubuntu-lpia is my own stupid fault for not bumping the kernel-version field in the seeds. fixing now
<cjwatson> persia: ubuntu-mid needs a ubiquity upload before the partman-partitioning changes are effective
<persia> Cool.  That one's easy then.  And the partman-partitioning changes?
<persia> OK.  That gives me new incentive to fix the ubiquity bug I found :)
<cjwatson> I can do the ubiquity upload now if it would make things easier
<persia> Well, it means I can make sure the install works on a non-hacked image, which is easier.  On the other hand, it reduces my incentive to fix the problem with a null self.blacklist.
<persia> If you've nothing else keeping you busy, and feel like it, an upload would be nice, but it's not critical to me.
<persia> More important was understanding what needed to happen.
<cjwatson> why would you want an empty self.blacklist?
<persia> You wouldn't, but it happens if you happen to either not have the filesystem.manifest files or have filesystem.manifest be identical to filesystem.manifest-desktop
<cjwatson> ah
<persia> The point being that when this occurs, ubiquity ought not crash.
<persia> It's just a robustness fix, rather than a usability fix.
<cjwatson> shall I just fix that now? it's trivial ...
<cjwatson> obviously I can let you do it if you'd rather
<persia> If you like.  I was actually enjoying the dig through ubiquity internals as an educational exercise, but there are other things I could be dong.
<persia> (and I'll admit that fixing this isn't at the top of my list)
<cjwatson> well, the problem looks to be that there's one return path from generate_blacklist that doesn't set self.blacklist; unless I'm missing something it sounds like simply setting it on that return path is the answer?
<cjwatson> is there a bug about this?
<foka> cjwatson, Hello!  I have a little generic patch for bin/update-local-indices in cdimage.  What is the best way to give this patch to you?  (
<persia> There's not a bug, although I promised evand one if I didn't get a solution this weekend
<cjwatson> foka: in rough order of preference: bzr branch published on LP; patch in a bug report on ubuntu-cdimage; pastebin
<persia> I think generate blacklist returns the empty set, and  if '/%s' % path in self.blacklist: gets confused.
<foka> cjwatson, Cool, thanks!
<cjwatson> persia: do you get a KeyError on self.blacklist?
 * persia rebuilds the environment that reproduces the error again
<persia> cjwatson: Actually, I get an AttributeError: Install instance has no attribute "blacklist".
<cjwatson> ah, ok, I think that's what I meant.
<cjwatson> so it looks like this should fix it?
<persia> I see I'm not the only one who hasn't memorised the exception table :)
<cjwatson> not to spoil your fun but if it's not at the top of your list ...
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2810 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Initialise self.blacklist even if it's going to be empty.
<persia> Heh.  No worries.
<persia> I like trying to learn python, but I'll admit that I don't really know it.  So far, my total useful python code is a two-line patch to dput, except I wrote it Ada style.
<persia> Thanks :)
<cjwatson> basically attributes of classes don't exist at all until initialised, and trying to read from them raises an exception
<cjwatson> generate_blacklist was only initialising self.blacklist on one of its return paths
<persia> Ah.  I missed that call to return, which explains my confusion :)
<persia> Thanks for the trivial fix, and the explanantion.  Please upload when you have a chance :)
<cjwatson> on its way
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2811 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-59> ubiquity: 1.86ubuntu5, hw-detect 1.63ubuntu2, partman-partitioning 59ubuntu5.
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2812 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.13
<kirkland> cjwatson: I cannot seem to get the mdadm/boot_degraded value into  /var/lib/preseed/log ....
<kirkland> cjwatson: but everything else seems to be working well
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2813 ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs): bump to 1.9.14
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2814 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-59> ubiquity:  - Give focus to the language treeview on startup (LP: #254635).
<kirkland> cjwatson: the last patch attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-target/+bug/268580 i think is ready for review/sponsorship
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've tested it as much as i think I can
<kirkland> cjwatson: i do have a related question....
<kirkland> cjwatson: when I build a new .deb (not a .udeb), and want to replace the one in the install media, how do I do that?
<kirkland> cjwatson: fedora has an "updates" directory, where you can dump your own, updated RPMs
<cjwatson> kirkland: oh, meh, apparently debconf-set-selections needs an argument to read from stdin: use debconf-set-selections -
<kirkland> cjwatson: ahh.....
<kirkland> cjwatson: cool, i'll test that
<cjwatson> if that doesn't work, stick set -x on /bin/debconf-set-selections and see what it's doing
<kirkland> cjwatson: i grep'd around, and most usages of debconf-set-selections used it in conjunction with a chroot and args
<cjwatson> right, there's nothing to chroot to at this stage though
<kirkland> cjwatson: exactly
<cjwatson> that's a different debconf-set-selections program, though its semantics are intended to be basically the same, just with a different debconf db
<kirkland> cjwatson: i seemed to be in somewhat uncharted territory
<kirkland> cjwatson: at least from what documentation/code i could find on the plane ;-)
<cjwatson> ditch the parens round LP: #blah in the changelog, they're confusing here and not needed :)
<cjwatson> yes, you are
<cjwatson> my suggestion of debconf-set-selections was based on inspiration, not prior art :)
<kirkland> ;-)
<cjwatson> replacing a deb in the media: err, awkward. I don't think we have any equivalent of "updates". You basically have to regenerate the Packages{,.gz} and Release files; probably just remove Release.gpg
<kirkland> cjwatson: what about my updated deb question?
<kirkland> cjwatson: hrm, okay...  i may save that test for an updated iso
<kirkland> cjwatson: and be satisfied with my unit testing when i see the value in the preseed log
<cjwatson> I think that's pragmatic
<kirkland> cjwatson: BINGO!  that did it
<cjwatson> woo
<cjwatson> feed me an update and I'll sponsor that
<xivulon> cjwatson, I suspect that the white space in partman preseed was just me typing here, there might be something else
<xivulon> finished with the vm, running again
<kirkland> cjwatson: in that case, I think the last patch attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-target/+bug/268580 should be ready to go
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, afraid I don't know what "invalid argument" there might indicate; that's a catch-all error returned by the kernel that can mean all sorts of things, from some kind of internal error to "you idiot, don't pass those arguments"
<xivulon> the relevant syslog is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46539/
<xivulon> it happens in open_dialog OPEN /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk
<cjwatson> yes, I know
<cjwatson> would really need an strace to see what's happening; the syslog is not very informative
<xivulon> will try to get one
<cjwatson> kirkland: can the partman-md task be marked Invalid?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes, please
<cjwatson> kirkland: uploaded, thanks!
<kirkland> cjwatson: you bet, thanks for your patience and assistance
<cjwatson> not a problem
<kirkland> cjwatson: have you seen http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ lately?
<kirkland> cjwatson: as of today, anyway?  :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i made a search engine pluggin for firefox, you can install from that page
<kirkland> cjwatson: i fly again tomorrow, i'll try and draft a patch for man that pulls .gz's from the web, if that's not too late for Intrepid...  otherwise, i'll scrap it for now, and work on it for Jaunty (perhaps making the dman shell wrapper available for download as a stop gap)
<cjwatson> I'll have to take your word for it for today, I should do something other than work
<cjwatson> I'd prefer to target the man change to jaunty and get it done right upstream
<cjwatson> I note idly that searching for "man" gives me man(1posix) rather than man(1)
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks, i'll have a look
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll take some advice from you (sometime later) as to how best to handle namespace conflicts in the repository, which is what you're seeing
<xivulon> weird kvm goes along with the installation, vbox gives the partaman error above...
<xivulon> kvm installation seems ok, will now try to get an strace in vbox (vbox though has to be run without paravirt and is sloooooow)
<foka> cjwatson, Hello!  I just made my first bzr push: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~foka/debian-cd/ubuntu-thiz
<foka> cjwatson, So, is that all I need to do, just push the branch and notify you on IRC?  Or should I "Propose for merging into another branch" through Launchpad?  Thanks!
<cjwatson> foka_: you can do a merge proposal if you want to, certainly, but an IRC notification is good enough
<foka_> cjwatson, Great, thanks!
<cjwatson> oh, ok, yeah, that makes perfect sense. Er, except that I think warty-hardy might just need to delete it later, rather than not at all
<foka> cjwatson, I've another question.  Is it possible to publish a private branch on Launchpad?
<cjwatson> hmm, no, I think I'm mistaken
<cjwatson> merged, thanks
<cjwatson> foka: only on a commercial basis, I think. Talk to #launchpad
<hardwire> private like.. use launchpad for internal work?
<foka> cjwatson, It was one of the thing I got stuck on when trying to install in a VirtualBox.  (My memory is fuzzy)
<cjwatson> no, it makes sense, I should have thought of that when making that change as generally I've been quite careful to preserve buildability of older releases
<cjwatson> generally Mark is happy to fund free Launchpad services for public free software, but I believe he's said that hosting of non-public or non-free branches will need to be on a paid basis
<foka> I see.  Many thanks!  Yes, I saw the "This branch is public" note on the top right corner, and was wondering if there was any way to make a private branch which only subscribers to see.
<foka> You and Mark are right: Launchpad is supposed to serve the Free Software community, and thus private branches are naturally against that spirit, so yes, in that case, Mark's reasoning is very reasonable.
<cjwatson> I think this is the case, anyway. As I say, check #launchpad to be sure
<foka> cjwatson, Gotcha, thanks!
<foka> cjwatson, BTW, were you able to see my private msgs?
<xivulon> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46682/
<cjwatson> xivulon: it's Saturday evening; I don't suppose this can wait?
<cjwatson> also, that strace says nothing
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> parted_server is the process that actually does the underlying open
<cjwatson> you're tracing something else, looks like one of partman's shell scripts
<cjwatson> so that strace is no more informative than the original syslog, I'm afraid :(
<xivulon> was hoping that strace -f -F would catch that
<cjwatson> not if the process you're tracing isn't responsible for starting parted_server in the first place
<cjwatson> best to catch the parted_server process itself; you don't need -f -F for that
<cjwatson> (and in general you don't need -F on Linux)
<xivulon> got it, going to try again
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46698/
<xivulon> cjwatson, tried opening the file from python with posix open call
<xivulon> posix.open(filename, os.O_RDWR|os.O_LARGEFILE) -> OK
<xivulon> posix.open(filename, os.O_RDWR|os.O_LARGEFILE|os.O_DIRECT) -> invalid argument
<foka> cjwatson, One more small patch for you at  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~foka/ubuntu-cdimage/thiz   or    lp:~foka/ubuntu-cdimage/thiz
<xivulon> yep it looks like the 2.6.27 + O_DIRECT + ntfs do not go well together
<hardwire> ouch
<hardwire> is that for the settings migration?
<xivulon> bug #269946
<foka> Bye!
 * foka falls asleep.  :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-14
 * hardwire stretches
 * hardwire pops neck
 * hardwire presses the red button
<hardwire> I love remote ubuntu installs
<cjwatson> foka: merged, thanks!
<CIA-59> usb-creator: evand * r11 usb-creator/ (5 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * Replaced the log-output backed command wrapper with a simpler solution
<CIA-59> usb-creator:  (LP: #269044).
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * Now logging to ~/.usb-creator.log instead of just stdout.
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * Moved the persistence code from the backend to scripts/install.py and
<CIA-59> usb-creator:  wired up the persistence scale in the frontend.
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * The backend now reports the task description in addition to the progress
<CIA-59> clock-setup: cjwatson * r197 clock-setup/debian/ (changelog clock-setup.postinst):
<CIA-59> clock-setup: * Fix handling of progress bar cancellation (LP: #262500):
<CIA-59> clock-setup:  - db_progress INFO might be cancelled if the user is quick; cope with
<CIA-59> clock-setup:  that.
<CIA-59> clock-setup:  - Reset the progresscancel capability when we're finished.
<CIA-59> clock-setup: cjwatson * r198 clock-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.96ubuntu2
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2815 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepKeyboardConf.glade):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: Pressing Enter in the keyboard test box activates the Forward button
<CIA-59> ubiquity: (LP: #225548).
<foka> cjwatson, Thanks!
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand re #269946
<xivulon> I have checked and that does not affect nested filesystem
<xivulon> I.E. I can use open+O_Direct to open a file inside ext3 inside ntfs
<xivulon> hence either a workaround is implemented for O_DIRECT in the kernel/ntfs-3g
<xivulon> or we should try to avoid O_DIRECT calls in partman and the installer.
<xivulon> Only calls that manipulate the virtual disks directly are relevant, once the virtual disks are loop mounted it should be ok.
<xivulon> calls that hit /boot should also be checked (although the plan in this case might be to keep a local /boot and rsync it to the host on update-grub because of vfat limitations)
<xivulon> I will have a word with cking and szaka to see if a workaround can be implemented easily in ntfs first.
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2816 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: Improve handling of default keymap options used when setting the X
<CIA-59> ubiquity: keymap on the fly. In particular, set the lv3:ralt_switch option for
<CIA-59> ubiquity: non-US layouts so that AltGr can be tested (LP: #258153).
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2817 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py): Clear out previous XKB options when setting a new X keymap.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-07
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3430 ubiquity/ (50 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Merged Michael Terry's plugins branch (LP: #419989). See
<CIA-33> ubiquity: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Plugins for instructions on writing
<CIA-33> ubiquity: new plugins.
<evand> cjwatson: may I request permission to use one of your previous rejection notices as a template for further rejections?
<evand> "Membership of this team confers commit access to parts of the installer, so it's only granted to people with a track record of sending good patches. Feel free to reapply after you've had a reasonable number of patches accepted."
<ogra> evand, hey
<ogra> evand, is there a way to make usb-creator only use it's dd functionallity ? we have the prob that it wont be usable on armel because syslinux isnt available, so i thought i'd ask if there is a way to use it without the syslinux parts before i unseed it ;)
<cjwatson> evand: yes
<evand> ogra: as in just dd an image to the disk, or mount the vfat filesystem, copy the files, but don't install the bootloader?
<evand> cjwatson: thanks
<ogra> evand, just as in dd an image to the disk
<evand> ogra: that option is slightly broken in the devicekit backend (but works just fine in the windows backend), I'm fixing it today.
<ogra> i'm aware it work be able to do all the stuff it does on i386, but if there is any use for it on armel i'd like to keep it
<evand> You can either add a disk image via the Other... button or by passing the path to it on the command line using the -i option
<ogra> hmm, you are not understanding what i mean :)
<evand> ah, apologies
<ogra> on armel we ship ubuntu-desktop
<ogra> in ubuntu-desktop we seed usb-creator
<ogra> usb-creator cant do its normal function (create a usb key from iso) because on armel syslinux isnt available
<ogra> but usb-creator can act as dd frontend
<ogra> if there is a way to make it act *only* as dd frontend on armel desktops we can still use it there
<evand> hrm
<ogra> if there is not, i need to unseed it on armel because it is uninstallable without syslinux
<ogra> its not the end of the world to unseed it, but i wanted your opinion
 * evand thinks of the best way to accomplish that
<ogra> and if there would be some kind of switch we'd happily leave it in as dd frontend
<ogra> dpkg-architecture could tell you you are on armel and switch off the iso writing behavior ... but its some work to add such a check i guess
<evand> I wonder what the best way to replicate preprocessor ifdefs in a pygtk application is.
<evand> ogra: I'll see what I can come up with
<ogra> evand, ok, tell me what you decide, the deps need arch specific adjustment as well if you really do it
<evand> my current thought is to have another desktop file that gets installed instead of the normal one in usb-creator-gtk when the build system is armel
<evand> this desktop file would provide another parameter that enabled some sort of dd-only mode
<ogra> sounds good
<ogra> would help on ia64 powerpc and sparc too btw :)
<evand> ah, indeed :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3431 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: clock-setup
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 0.98ubuntu2.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3432 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.17
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r137 html/debian/changelog: releasing version 4
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r678 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper): merge lp:~tormodvolden/casper/empty-dev
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r679 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper): merge lp:~tormodvolden/casper/guard-dev-nodes
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r680 trunk/scripts/casper: move check_dev existence test up a bit to avoid problems with LIVEMEDIA_OFFSET
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r681 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.190
<lool> evand1: Hey, around?
<evand1> lool: yarp
<lool> evand1: I created an USB stick with usb-creator tip
<lool> but cant boot it on two different computers
<lool> I used an i386 UNR ISO from an amd64 install
<lool> I had to manually umount /media/gibberish at the end of the USB creation and issued a "sync" before removing the USB key
<lool> Not sure whether any of this is relevant
<lool> What happens on boot is that I see a blinking cursor, and then nothing happens
<lool> The USB key is only blinking for a couple of seconds and then stops
<evand1> is partition 1 marked as active/boot?
<lool> No
<evand1> ah, set that and see if that makes a difference
<evand1> I just realized that I forgot to carry that over from the old branch
<lool> Ok thanks
 * ogra olways thought thats only relevant for dos
<cjwatson> no, some BIOSes care
<ogra> ah
<lool> evand1: no difference on both computers
<AnAnt> cjwatson: when can I ping you ?
<evand1> hrm
<ogra> AnAnt, you just did :P
<AnAnt> hehe
<AnAnt> cjwatson: last week you said you'll look at LP 416949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<lool> evand1: I actually had the same thing last week with two USB micro SD readers and wanted to try again with a real USB stick to take that out of the equation; it seems it was truly the contents of the USB image at some level
<AnAnt> cjwatson: I don't want to be annoying, but I know that sometimes ppl forget
<evand1> rather than the bootloader, you mean?
<cjwatson> AnAnt: I said I'd look when I had a moment, and I haven't yet
<AnAnt> ok
<cjwatson> I have not forgotten and you do not need to keep reminding me
<lool> I was fearing the BIOS might be sensible to various types of USB devices as I want sure the micro SD adapters were mass storage or not
<evand1> ah, I understand
<lool> sudo syslinux /dev/sdb1
<lool> file is read only, overwrite anyway (y/n) ?
<lool> odd
<lool> and ^C releases a storm in my terminal
<evand1> oh yeah, don't do that
<evand1> I have a bug in debian on mtools relating to that
<lool> evand1: Dont ^C or dont run syslinux at all?
<lool> Is it safe to run on sdb1?
<evand1> don't ^C
<lool> I was wondering if the bug could be that syslinux was run while the vfat was mounted
<evand1> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=542635
<ubottu> Debian bug 542635 in mtools "mcopy does not respect input from /dev/null" [Unknown,Open]
<lool> Running syslinux again didn't bring it any further
<evand1> I have another suggestion, just give me a minute to dig it up
<ogra> lool, make sure btw that the drive is actually unmounted, i noticed that nautilus doesnt seem to properly unmount stuff if you click the eject icon nowadays
<lool> ogra: I unmounted and sync-ed manually
<ogra> ah, k
<evand1> dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/whatever bs=446 count=1 conv=sync
<evand1> I'm wondering if it's getting confused by whatever is in the boot sector.
<lool> Oh that could be
<lool> I didn't have ay
<lool> any
<evand1> (another small bit of code I forgot to carry over)
<lool> that's almost certainly the issue
<lool> yup
<evand1> hooray
<lool> evand1: thanks
<evand1> (and a big fail to me)
<evand1> sure thing, I'll fix that in trunk
<lool> thanks for that too; do you want a bug?
<evand1> please
<lool> Strictly speaking I guess one could argue that I was at fault for using an USB key without a MBR in the first place
<lool> (It's odd that I know perfectly about MBR and bootable flags but didn't check these myself; I suck!)
<lool> 425680
<evand1> thanks!
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r713 ubuntu/ (90 files in 10 dirs): merge from Debian 71
<davmor2> evand1, cjwatson: guys I'm just doing a wubi install off of todays iso.  Also I'll do a install along side to try and sort out that grub2 issue showing vista up
<davmor2> evand1: wubi is caught up in a cycle at ubuntu boot time again
<evand1> davmor2: can you pastebin the exact error message?
<davmor2> evand1: I can pastebin the wubilog you don't get to see an error it just restarts the machine as soon as you hit ubuntu from the windows grub menu
<evand1> hrm
<davmor2> evand1: I thought you said rev 150 should be pulled in?
<davmor2> the wubi log says rev 142
<evand1> it should
 * evand1 investigates
<evand1> weird, the wubi builds weren't producing new executables
<davmor2> evand1: I'll leave that one with you then and try again tomorrow :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: afternoon.  Right vista on, ubuntu on, vista still not showing up in the grub menu.  However grub still pauses for 4 secs or whatever to allow you to select the os to use, even though it still only displays the ubuntu options
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r158 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Unmount partitions before writing a disk image.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Clear the boot sector code area and set the boot flag on the partition
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  (LP: #425680).
<tormod> cjwatson, thanks for merging those casper branches so fast!
<tormod> it so more encouraging to fix things when it get acted upon timely
<tormod> now, there is also bug #385305, I am unsure what is the best fix out of several options. if you have an opinion, I can prepare a branch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385305 in casper "[PATCH] fails to boot if RAID (dm-) devices are detected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385305
<shtylman> evand1: I worked on the kubuntu-slideshow and have a branch I proposed for merging into trunk... I didn't merge myself cause I wanted one of yall to review it and make sure I did everything right as I moved quite a bit around
<evand1> shtylman: wonderful!  I'll take a look at it now
<shtylman> evand1: thanks
<cjwatson> tormod: I think it would be OK to require .disk/casper-uuid-$blah nowadays
<cjwatson> tormod: I'm a bit reluctant to remove it altogether since it's (AFAIK) the only thing that lets image-written-to-unpartitioned-USB-stick work
<cjwatson> tormod: to tell you the truth I'm not exactly sure I know all the RAID paths though, so if you have the relevant systems to hand you're probably better-placed than me to make a judgement call ...
<evand1> shtylman: You should get some text in the Konqueror page before we upload.
<evand1> shtylman: Also, may I ask that you update debian/copyright for the new icons before I merge
<shtylman> evand1: indeed :) ... I will poke the kubuntu people to think of something...I am not best suited for that
<evand1> sure :)
<shtylman> evand1: gotcha...now...the icons...I got some from wikipedia and others from the oxygen icon set...
<shtylman> evand1: are there problems of use there?
<shtylman> evand1: I unfortunately don't know the intricate details there...
<evand1> we're fine so long as they're under and acceptable open source license
<evand1> but you'll need to note the license for each in debian/copyright, as we've done for the other icons
<evand1> and if it's a license that isn't already included, add it to the copyright file.
<shtylman> evand1: gotcha..ok..I will do that and also update the konq page once I get more eyes on it :) thanks for reviewing
<evand1> sure thing
<evand1> let me know when you're ready for a merge
<shtylman> will do
<tormod> cjwatson: what is the use-case for image-written-to-unpartitioned-USB-stick? can you boot from something like this in the first place?
<tormod> one problem with the "ugly hack" path is that is stops looking elsewhere. maybe we can fix that.
<cjwatson> I think you can, yes, and indeed the installation guide used to recommend it in some cases
<cjwatson> it saves having to bother with partitioning
<tormod> so the CD iso file is written to e.g. /dev/sdc? or only the squashfs file? and what are the "ext[234]" cases for? I don't understand all of the code yet, like the softlinking of this device.
<cjwatson> you ask as if I wrote all this ... :-)
<cjwatson> you certainly couldn't just write the squashfs on its own and expect it to work, but there'd probably be nothing much stopping you dding the iso9660 filesystem over
<tormod> but you wouldn't be able to boot from it...
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r159 trunk/usbcreator/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Use proper exceptions. Use a threading.Event object rather than a boolean flag to manage shutting down.
<cjwatson> err. I forget then. bzr blame and see if you can find an audit trail? :)
<tormod> all this * came from a debian merge so bzr won't reveal the guilty
<tormod> if I knew which setups we want to support, I could make sure I understand those, and ditch the rest...
<tormod> btw, is the plan to stick to casper for a while? otherwise I wouldn't invest too much in it.
<tormod> only make a workaround the mentioned bug is fixed
<cjwatson> I see no reason not to stick to casper
<cjwatson> moving to live-initramfs would be a huge amount of work at this point and we'd have to make all the current stuff work again ...
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r160 usb-creator/usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py: Do not add CD drives to the targets list.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Is there anything you would like me to try to get vista showing up on grub2?
<davmor2> evand1: did you get to the bottom of the wubi build issue?
<cjwatson> I can't look now :-( I'm beating my head against totally reorganising developer permissions in LP
<evand1> davmor2: indeed, the latest daily-live should fix the issue
<davmor2> cjwatson: Fun :D Not  well I need to redo vista tomorrow to retest wubi :)
<cjwatson> sorry, I know I need to find some time when you're free to debug it
<davmor2> cjwatson: your the one that needs to be free you gotta fix it :)
<davmor2> you're even
 * cjwatson tries to figure out how to synthesise a test upload for LP
<lool> Did anybody test casper-rw persistence recently?
<lool> I think it OOPSes
<lool> with aufs that is
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-08
<xivulon> cjwatson, I am quite sure the file is not corrupted (still getting out of disk errors)
<xivulon> I mounted the xp vm under my main jaunty setup, run fsck on root.disk, then mounted root.disk and accessed without any problem
<xivulon> then unwound everything and tried to access root.disk from kvm/grub2 via loopmount module, but got "out of disk"
<xivulon> not sure how to check for lba, it's the stock kvm bios (vgabios cvs 8-jul-09) but do not see any obvious way of displaying the settings
<xivulon> soren ^
<xivulon> as for the fs corruption that happens after reboot, the error is "contains a filesystem with errors" (EXT2_ERROR_FS || !ext2fs_test_valid())
<xivulon> cjwatson, morning, any hint for ^^^?
<xivulon> evand, davmor2, do you experience fs corruption in a wubi installation after a reboot?
<xivulon> it seems most (all?) of those are just dirty flag
<davmor2> xivulon: is it down to time check on superblock
<xivulon> ah so it's not just me, glad to hear that
<xivulon> at the moment grub.cfg has to be updated manually, I will provide a patch for casper-support
<davmor2> xivulon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/423247
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423247 in clock-setup "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [High,Fix released]
<xivulon> re grub2 loopmount, I still have "out of disk" errors even after running fschk on the root.disk file (from outside the vm)
<xivulon> soren, how can I check whether vgabios used in kvm supports LBA?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3433 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Do not provide an inaccurate remaining time estimate for the file copy
<CIA-33> ubiquity: process (LP: #199834). Thanks rugby471!
<soren> xivulon: vgabios doesn
<soren> t. It's for the graphics card :)
<soren> xivulon: The bochsbios should.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3434 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/base.py: Remove reference to a no longer used variable.
<xivulon> ahh!
<xivulon> soren thanks!
<davmor2> evand, xivulon: Running today's iso wubi is working again however after reboot on the linux side.  Hit ubuntu you get the grub menu hit the top option and I get the following error.  error: You need to load the kernel first  press any key to continue...  This takes you back to the grub menu
<evand> davmor2: is this after the install completes in its entirety (after ubiquity has run)?
<davmor2> evand yes
<evand> if you press e instead of hitting enter on the option, what does it show you?
<davmor2> set quiet=1
<davmor2> insmod ntfs
<evand> that's it?
<davmor2> set root=(hd0.3)
<davmor2> evand hang on I'm copying it all
<davmor2> , not . on hd0
<davmor2> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f6863c88863c4b7f
<davmor2> linux /vmlinuz-2.6.31-9-generic root=/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash
<davmor2> initrd /initrd.img-2.6.31-9-generic
<davmor2> evand that's the lot
<evand> davmor2: can you please file a new bug with that information, and attach the wubi log file
<davmor2> yes no probs
<xivulon> hi davmor2
<davmor2> xivulon: hello
<xivulon> as mentioned grub.cfg has to be edited
<xivulon> will have to submit a patch for lupin to that automatically
<xivulon> in the meantime you can change thing manually
<xivulon> the line should read:
<xivulon> linux /ubuntu/disks/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk  [other arguments]
<xivulon> replace sda1 with whatever is appropriate, similarly, for the initrd, prepend "/ubuntu/disks/boot/"
<xivulon> loop might be = /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk (don't remember on top of my head which one it is)
<davmor2> xivulon: wilko I'll try it now
<davmor2> evand: bug 426238 fell free to do what ever I'll add the work round to it when I know it works :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426238 in wubi "ubuntu fails to boot after install." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426238
<xivulon> evand, FYI I have been waiting to get grub2 loopmount going first, as in that case the grub config will change
<xivulon> was hit by 423247 and lba but hopefully today will get that moving
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r163 trunk/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py: Re-enable ISO image support in KDE fronte-end againg. Got lost in one of the prev merges.
<davmor2> xivulon: added the temp work round to the bug
<mterry> evand, hey, thanks for pushing in the plugins branch!
<evand> sure thing
<StevenK> evand: Did anything happen with UNR + wubi, by the way?
<xivulon> StevenK we played with davmor2, and we still have the size issue
<xivulon> evand shall we enable DVDs?
<xivulon> or do you prefer for me to check the squasfs instead?
<StevenK> I thought the size issue was sorted out
<StevenK> I've managed an install off a USB key
<xivulon> if I am not mistaken the patch compensated for free space
<xivulon> which might still be an issue if you have a large usb disk, with little free space
<StevenK> My issue on Friday was that I could install UNR via Wubi, but I couldn't boot
<xivulon> ah that's known, I am on it
<StevenK> Woot
<StevenK> xivulon: Is there a bug about it?
<xivulon> See  426238
<xivulon> if you look at the irclog above I gave davmor2 instructions for manual override
<xivulon> as mentioned I am playing with grub2 loopmount, once that is sorted I will take care of update-grub
<rgreening> evand: any progress with working around format backend issue in usb-creator?
<evand> rgreening: not quite yet.  davidz hasn't responded, so I'm going to have to look into it myself.  I'm caught up in getting policykit support working at the moment, but I'll make sure I find time for it today/tomorrow.
<rgreening> oh, policy-kit is a bigger priority. :)  Will the kde FE be able to take advantage then?
<rgreening> evand: as soon as you have something ready for policy-kit, let me know and I can add the kde bits and test...
<evand> will do!
<rgreening> assuming it's straight forward
<rgreening> ty evand
 * rgreening cant wait to remove kdesudo
<davmor2> StevenK: it may also be that the wubi builds were failing so it dropped to version 142 rather than rev 150
<evand> yeah, that's quite the kludge
<davmor2> try again with todays you might have more luck :)
<davmor2> StevenK: also I add the work round to the bug above
<kirkland> evand: usb-creator seems broken again
<kirkland> evand: known issue?
<evand> define broken
<evand> there are a few fixed issues that are in trunk
<kirkland> evand: http://rookery.canonical.com/~kirkland/fail.png
<evand> interesting.
<evand> can you pastebin /tmp/usb-creator.log
<kirkland> evand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267299/
<evand> kirkland: does the CD image you're using not have an isolinux directory?
<kirkland> evand: dunno ... it's the current karmic desktop amd64 iso
<kirkland> evand: i can crack it open
<evand> kirkland: can you pastebin isoinfo -J -l -i whatever.iso ?
<kirkland> evand: yeah it has isolinux
<evand> curious.
<kirkland> evand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267304/
<kirkland> evand: i downgraded to jaunty's usb creator and it's working
<evand> oh, I've missed the obvious in the log file
<evand> it's not copying any relevant files over
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r164 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backends/devicekit/backend.py install.py): Add debugging information on install choices.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r165 usb-creator/po/ (37 files): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r166 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.5
<rgreening> evand: you know that in the current version of crewator it shows drives with 0 capacity? Just wondering if we should filter them out appropriately.
<rgreening> and best way to go about it ( i assume in back-end)
<evand> it's 0 bytes free
<evand> not 0 bytes capacity
<evand> but it's for entire disks
<evand> where there's no concept of free space
<evand> suggestions welcome
<evand> (see the devicekit backend's _add_drive function for the relevant code)
<rgreening> evand: if capcity == 0 and free space == 0 then should we filter?
<evand> I don't think we ever want to hide a partition (disks are a different story, but one step at a time :)).  If we need to delete some files, then we should put up the "need more space" message below the target list box with an open button next to it that spawns a file browser.
<rgreening> evand: hmm... I get /dev/sr0 which is my CD-ROM showing up in target list
<evand> rgreening: is that with the latest bzr?
<rgreening> yep
<superm1> evand, wrg to the permissions drop on the UI for ubiquity, do they actually get fully restored by the end for that 'reboot' command?  (referencing bug 412825)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412825 in upstart "Clicking reboot doesn't actually reboot the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412825
<superm1> I thought they were
<rgreening> ah-ha... evand, if I load the CD-ROM with a proper imatall media first, then launch creator, it works as expected.
<rgreening> however evand, if I do not have a CD inserted, it shows up in the targets list and does not allow me to add the CD to the source list (as its already in the target)
<evand> rgreening: hrm, r160 should have fixed that
<evand> I'll look into it
<evand> superm1: checking
<rgreening> evand: ok
<rgreening> I see the same in both kde and gtk FE
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3435 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Call reboot as root. Thanks Mario Limonciello!
<evand> superm1: so it is not.  Thanks a bunch!
<superm1> evand, wow crazyness.
<superm1> how did that ever work before?
<rgreening> evand: the capacity && free == 0 question, both are referencing disks here. E.g. the /dev/sr0 and /dev/sdb. sr0 is my CD-ROM and sdb is my card reader. Both show in target list and 0 capacity and 0 free which is correct since neither have media in them at the time. SO they really shoul dnever hit the target list (I believe)
 * evand shakes his head.
<evand> no idea
<evand> rgreening: I disagree on /dev/sdb.  It allows us to use it as a target for disk images (do recall that usb-creator supports those) and format the device when it's unpartitioned.
<evand> we should fix it so that cd rom devices do not show up in the targets list though
<rgreening> evand: my point is, that I have no card in it and it shows up with 0 free and 0 capacity
<evand> ah
<rgreening> so exactyl how is that beneficial :) format thin air :P
<evand> I see your point
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> ;)
<evand> apologies for that
<rgreening> np
<superm1> maybe only show /dev/sdb when you select a .img file in the first place then
<superm1> if it's an ISO, then don't ever offer it
<evand> superm1: that's the plan, but I'd like to get it working without issue first
<superm1> ah ok :)
<rgreening> evand: also, the fact that the CD-ROM cannot be picked up in source list if the CD is inserted after launching the creator is a problem (could be related to it being already in the target list I guess)
<evand> (it was also need to show it when a device was unpartitioned or had no vfat partitions, so you could format the device)
<evand> rgreening: not sure why that's happening.  I'll add it to my list of things to check out.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r167 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py): Ignore 0 byte devices. Thanks Roderick B. Greening!
<rgreening> evand: yeah, a device with no partitions, will still have a > 0 capacity :)
<rgreening> ty for the fix
<rgreening> evand: tested. 0 capacity filtering works as expected now. cheers.
<evand> hoora
<evand> y
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> so, now just need to get it to pick up CD insertion after the fact...
<rgreening> I'll take a peek and see if I can figure it out
<evand> cool, thanks
<rgreening> np. gonna reboot.. bbiab
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3436 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): oem-config: restart HAL when finished
<superm1> mterry, with halsectomy going on, perhaps you should add hal as a depends to oem-config for now as a reminder that script needs to be dropped when hal goes away
<mterry> superm1, fair enough
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3437 trunk/debian/control: oem-config: add hal to Depends for last checkin -- when hal is finally dropped, we should remove this and update the ubi-restart-hal script that restarts it
<rgreening> evand: ping
<rgreening> evand: In creator gtk frontend, there's a timer for update_free. Is this still necessary? If so, I need to mirror this code in kde front-end.
<rgreening> otherwise, it should be removed from gtk version, along with the dead code (add/delete_timeout)
<rgreening> evand: I think the CD-ROM detection issue required a dbus signal in detect_devices for "DeviceChanged" ... maybe...
<rgreening> evand: yep. DeviceChanged will catch it... but it seems the device is constantly in a changed status CD or no CD inserted.
<rgreening> so, it's not quite correct...
<rgreening> ideas evand?
<rgreening> evand: have a look at this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/267435/
<rgreening> evand: it's my attempt at fixing the optical drive detection not working if inserted after creator is run. It works, but may not be the best approach.
<rgreening> evand: I believe the devicechanged polling for optical drive needs to deal with add and remove, cause if you also eject the optical media, the normal remove device doesn't apply/work either.
<rgreening> since the device file exists regardless of any media in the drive, and the backend only detects new or removed device file entries.
<rgreening> anyway, have a look. Let me know if this is ok to commit for now until we get a better solution (I have in my local bzr checkout rdy to apply)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r168 trunk/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py:
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Make kde frontend call detect_devices from private ref (self.__backend).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Add update_loop timer to mirror gtk frontend (is this still required by either frontend?)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r169 trunk/debian/changelog: update changelog
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-09
<rgreening> evand: ping pong
<tleuser_> hello all
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r170 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Close the file chooser when Cancel is selected (LP: #426430). Thanks
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Severin Heiniger!
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r714 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 71ubuntu1
<xivulon> cjwatson, I am still stacked with the out-of-disk issue, I think I can rule out fs corruption and lba/bios (tried all kvm bioses)
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r304 ubuntu/ (17 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 89
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, what I need is clear directions on how I can reproduce it here - it's very unlikely I'm going to be able to debug it remotely
<cjwatson> xivulon: well, unless you can give me a full filesystem image to download, but presumably it's quite large?
<xivulon> cjwatson create a vm with ntfs, mount it, put a 5GB disk image with ext3 and linux, and a bootloader
<xivulon> create a vm = create a raw file and format as ntfs
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r305 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu1
<cjwatson> presumably not just any disk image
<xivulon> The ntfs image should be a disk image with partition table although I assume kvm can boot also from a formatted file
<xivulon> the ext3 image you put in there is instead a formatted file
<xivulon> I'd guess that dd of a karmic ext3 partition will do
<xivulon> The rune I use to mount an image with partition table is:
<xivulon> sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /home/vm/xp_sp2.img && sudo kpartx -av /dev/loop0 && sudo mount  /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /mnt
<xivulon> ^ credit to kirkland (iirc)
<xivulon> you will have to install grub2 in the mbr somehow (in my case I have ntldr in there which chainloads to grub2)
<davmor2> cjwatson: hey will you have time to look at this vista issue today, I'd like if possible to get a fix in place pre alpha6
<davmor2> I'll try it against xp too
<cjwatson> you mean the one xivulon just asked about? I'll see, can't promise
<xivulon> davmor2 what vista issue?
<xivulon> cjwatson, by the way, if you want to use the same grub2 used in wubi, I build it from karmic grub-pc packages, via make winboot2 (you need to add ext2 module)
<xivulon> files end up in build/winboot and, wubildr is the one you want
<davmor2> cjwatson: I mean the one where vista doesn't show up in the grub menu.
<davmor2> xivulon: ^
<cjwatson> oh, that. probably not today, sorry
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs :)
<xivulon> evand, forgot to mention that, I do not enforce what grub2 package is required for building wubi at the moment, FYI  I am still on jaunty, but I have latest grub-pc from karmic installed
<evand> okay
<cjwatson> you probably ought to enforce that, jaunty's grub2 is pretty old and crusty
<xivulon> agreed
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3438 ubiquity/ (16 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: More packaging simplifications: move dh_clean arguments to debian/clean;
<CIA-33> ubiquity: remove old $(BUILDDIR) cruft; move architecture-specific
<CIA-33> ubiquity: build-dependencies to debian/control, which dpkg has supported for quite
<CIA-33> ubiquity: a while; use dh-di for partman scripts.
<dpm> cjwatson: hi, good morning. Regarding https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-coordinators/msg00151.html, and in particular http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m28f6671d, have you had a chance to look into merging the d-i template translations into the ubiquity one? Do you need any help from the translations team?
<cjwatson> dpm: I have no idea where to start, really
<cjwatson> I have an export from before the split
<cjwatson> oh, no I don't
<cjwatson> but my export does contain ubiquity translations
<dpm> right
<cjwatson> I assume it'd be a great big msgmerge and upload, but ... yes, I need help
<dpm> could you give me a few pointers, so I see whether we can help? Perhaps a link to the old and new templates in the code
<dpm> I mean before the split
<dpm> and to the translations
<dpm> Then I can try to summarise what we can do in an e-mail to the UTC list and perhaps we can take it from there
<dpm> or if you've got some suggestions in a particular task we can help (e.g. the msgmerge)
<cjwatson> A link to the old and new templates? I don't understand, either what you want or how it would help if I did understand :-)
<cjwatson> but that's not really where I need help, I can drive the gettext tools very competently. What I need to know is what I need to upload to LP ...
<dpm> cjwatson: I was just mentioning the templates so I can understand the structure myself, I'm not very familiar with the d-i code nor the packaging (and I'm well aware you are more than competent with the gettext tools :-), I was just trying to see how the translations team could help).
<dpm> I was just mentioning the templates so I can understand the structure myself, I'm not very familiar with the d-i code nor the packaging (and I'm well aware you are more than competent with the gettext tools :-), I was just trying to see how the translations team could help).
<dpm> I'll try to recap to the best of my understanding, so can you please correct me or help me filling the gaps?
<dpm> So in Jaunty there were the following templates exposed for translations in LP:
<dpm> debian-installer
<dpm> help
<dpm> bootloader
<dpm> ubiquity
<dpm> oem-config
<cjwatson> help and bootloader are not relevant
<dpm> In Karmic the changes basically imply transfering some translations from the d-i template to the ubiquity one.
<dpm> right
<cjwatson> also merging oem-config into ubiquity
<cjwatson> TBH it only matters at all for languages we don't support yet
<cjwatson> but anyway ...
<dpm> so the d-i and oem-config strings get put into ubiquity, but I guess we should not block the current oem-config template in LP, since it still contains some (.desktop?) translations which need to be exposed
<cjwatson> oem-config is dead, long live ubiquity
<cjwatson> it's been merged
<dpm> so those couple of translations exposed in oem-config in jaunty are now in ubiquity and we can block oem-config
<dpm> for Karmic in LP, I mean
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> but same thing, ought to transfer over translations that haven't been merged into the source package
<dpm> right
<dpm> ah, before I forget: another question regarding bootloader and the slideshow...
<dpm> We've got these templates in the import queue. What shall we do with them?
<dpm> 1) debian/gfxboot-theme-suse/usr/share/gfxboot-theme-suse/po/bootloader.pot
<dpm> 2) debian/gfxboot-theme-sles/usr/share/gfxboot-theme-sles/po/bootloader.pot
<dpm> 3) debian/gfxboot-theme-nld/usr/share/gfxboot-theme-nld/po/bootloader.pot
<dpm> 4) debian/gfxboot-theme-zen/usr/share/gfxboot-theme-zen/po/bootloader.pot
<dpm> 5) debian/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/usr/share/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/po/bootloader.pot
<dpm> I guess I can approve 5) straight away, but I don't know what 1-4 are.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1148 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-10 kernels.
<cjwatson> dpm: err, I *think* all of those should be blocked
<cjwatson> let me check
<dpm> ok good thing I asked :)
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1149 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu58
<cjwatson> dpm: yeah, just block those; 1-4 are uninteresting to translate in Ubuntu in any event; 5 is already in LP, and that's just a build artifact or something
<dpm> right, thanks
<dpm> done, they are now blocked
<dpm> There are also some additional templates, like the ones for ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu Karmic, which I think I could safely approve, but I prefer double-checking:
<dpm> po/firefox.html/template.pot
<dpm> po/welcome.html/template.pot
<dpm> ... etc.
<dpm> (I've noticed translations are already set up in the upstream project at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu)
<cjwatson> I don't know what those are; evand would know better
<evand> they're the translations for the individual pages in the slideshow
<dpm> yeah, I've noticed they're are the equivalent ones to those in the upstream project in LP, so I guess I can approve them?
<dpm> have translations from the upstream project already been exported and put into the karmic package?
<evand> please do
<evand> pulling down a new tarball of translations from LP to commit to trunk now
<dpm> great, thanks
<dpm> I'll approve them now
<dpm> approved. evand, have you considered automatically committing translations to a bzr branch in the upstream slideshow project -> http://blog.launchpad.net/translations/screencast-exporting-translations-to-a-bazaar-branch? It might save you manually downloading translations
<evand> dpm: very cool, I'll look into it.  Thanks!
<dpm> np
<dpm> cjwatson: ok, before I go to lunch, here's what I think we can do. Let me know if it sounds ok, or if I'm talking rubbish. As you can see, step 4 is probably oversimplified:
<dpm> 1) request export of the oem-config translations [installer team]
<dpm> 2) request export of the ubiquity translations [installer team]
<dpm> 3) request export of the (pre-split) debian-installer translations [installer team]
<dpm> 4) merge those translations into debian/real-po/templates.pot [installer team]
<dpm> 5) do a new package upload with the translation updates
<dpm> 6) disable the 'ubiquity' template (po/ubiquity.pot) in LP [translations team]
<dpm> 7) rename the 'debconf' template (po/real-po/templates.pot) to 'ubiquity' in LP  [translations team]
<cjwatson> no, 5) is the oversimplified bit
<cjwatson> we can't (well, won't) do this by way of a package upload
<cjwatson> there's lots of translations there that I actively don't want to import into the package, but want to preserve in LP in case they're ever used in future
<cjwatson> we've already imported the bits that we're happy to include in the package
<cjwatson> why 7)? I chose that name kind of deliberately, to avoid conflicting with an existing template
<cjwatson> I don't think there should be any need to rename it
<cjwatson> oh and 6) is wrong and should not be done
<rgreening> morning evand
<evand> hiya
<dpm> cjwatson: on 6) and 7) I thought the current po/ubiquity.pot messages would go to the po/real-po/templates.pot template, that's why. But you've now confirmed that that assumption was wrong, so 6) and 7) don't need to be done
<cjwatson> po/ubiquity.pot is a couple of desktop file translations
<cjwatson> I guess we could rename ubiquity/ubiquity -> ubiquity/desktop and ubiquity/debconf -> ubiquity/ubiquity
<cjwatson> I don't know if that's worth it
<cjwatson> for 5), I need to know how to upload the bits to LP in a way that produces the minimum possible loss of translation credit information
<dpm> I think it would make it clearer
<dpm> cjwatson: regarding the credits, I mentioned that on my e-mail. I spoke to danilo about this and he said that it would be difficult to do this throughh database queries, so we agreed that the best workaround is to simply ensure that at least the PO files have the Last-Translator field set
<cjwatson> fine, but I can't do it by a package upload - I'll have to upload it through the API
<cjwatson> (or similar)
<cjwatson> I need help to determine the exact best way to do that upload
<cjwatson> I already have lp:~jtv/lp-translations-tools/trunk checked out
<cjwatson> are you saying that I should just do a msgmerge, fix up Last-Translator if necessary, and then use lp-translations-tools-upload in the most ordinary way?
<cjwatson> if that's the case, I can handle that
<dpm> Wait a second, I've got a question before (that might be beyond my knowledge): why can't you upload the translations through a package upload?
<dpm> (and let me get danilo or jtv in here as well...)
<dpm> cjwatson: sorry, you answered my question already in an earlier comment I missed
<cjwatson> the installer is special
<cjwatson> we only include translations for languages we're actually going to support; and we don't incorporate translations for strings that come from Debian, because that would put us in the position of having to mediate translation differences for 50-odd languages we don't speak every time we merge
<cjwatson> that doesn't mean I want those translations to vanish from Debian, though
<cjwatson> err - from Launchpad
<dpm> ok, jtv seems to be away, but danilo is coming over after lunch later on to give a hand on this
<rgreening> evand: did you get my messages from yesterday?
<evand> rgreening: yeah, I'm on it
<rgreening> cool. you da man
<rgreening> evand: btw, you still marked away
<evand> whoops
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> evand: I also need some help in getting translations working for the kde font-end and someone qualified to help with that and test it out. I'm no use when it comes to that.
<evand> rgreening: I'm not sure how KDE/Qt handles translations, unfortunately
<evand> err not familiar with*
<rgreening> evand: I kown it can use the gettext/locale usbcreator for all the _('messages')
<rgreening> which I have tried.... just need someone who can help test/debug what isn't working and how to get the kde UI translations in there as well...
<rgreening> evand: any suggestions on who we may be able to hit up to assist?
<evand> rgreening: jr would either know, or be able to point you at someone who does
<danilos> dpm, cjwatson: hi
<rgreening> hmm... I'm thinking the issue is a little different here, as we want to use the gettext from gtk version in the kde frontend and not strictly ki8ln translations from kde.
<dpm> hey danilos, as I said, it's about http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/09/%23ubuntu-installer.html#t13:24
<DogWater> Man 8.10 goes ape with a 3420 chipset motherboard
<dpm> Colin would like to know what the best way to upload those translations is
 * danilos is reading...
<evand> rgreening: well, it's standard gettext, it doesn't have any GTK dependencies, but perhaps I'm just being pedantic.
<dpm> danilos: there's more discussion in the page before that link, but I think that's the relevant part
<rgreening> evand: I think my confusion is in the ki8ln stuff in places (which I think I need to remove). And to ensure that the UI strings are loaded and translated somehow (which I am not sure I am doing correctly).
<danilos> dpm, cjwatson: ok, so, what do you expect me to help out with? in general, we don't have an "upload" link for a sourcepackage, and lp-translations-tools can only upload directly to a potemplate; basically, if you need to set up new templates in a sourcepackage which is not part of sourcepackage, we have to do that through some trickery (set up an empty template somewhere else, and then move it to the sourcepackage: any rosetta admi
<danilos> n can do that)
<cjwatson> the templates already exist; we just need to plug in the translations
<cjwatson> I just need advice on the best approach, I already have all the necessary technical privileges unless it actually involves database hacking :)
<danilos> then you can just use lp-translations-tools to do the upload :)
<danilos> cjwatson: I only see "help" and "debian-installer" on eg. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/debian-installer/
<dpm> danilos: it's that one and https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubiquity. Some of the d-i translations will go into the 'debconf' template
<danilos> dpm: ok
<danilos> cjwatson, dpm: so, if you worry about how to best reuse previous translations from one big template as done in Launchpad, I'd just upload all of them into corresponding templates using potemplate upload; Launchpad can take care of merging them properly, though if you upload the same big template in all of these, it will import them and mark them as "obsolete" (i.e. they will not be shown, but will be in the database and might be re
<danilos> used once those messages are added)
<danilos> ok, that second part was confusing
<cjwatson> I certainly have no problem cutting it down to just the relevant msgids using msgmerge
<danilos> i.e. if you've got one big debian-installer-de.po which is now split into 4 templates, you can upload it into each of the templates without changing it at all
<cjwatson> so is that all I need to do? just upload the d-i po files into ubiquity and we're done?
<danilos> cjwatson: right, that'd be much better, but in general, you should not worry about merging or anything, because LP is smart about it itself :)
<danilos> cjwatson: as far as I can see, yes
<cjwatson> ok, excellent! much easier than I thought. I'll get round to that soon
<dpm> so I guess the question is answered, thanks a lot danilos!
<dpm> cjwatson: one last thing, regarding the renaming of the ubiquity and debconf packages: 1) would it be possible to merge the ubiquity .desktop translations into the debconf template, so to have a single one? If not, as mentioned before I'd favour a rename. I think we can do that in LP without the need of packaging changes, simply renaming the template there. What would you think of ubiquity -> ubiquity-desktop, debconf -> ubiquity (a slight variatio
<dpm> n of your earlier proposal)?
<cjwatson> it's not possible to merge them
<cjwatson> well, very painful anyway
<dpm> ok
<cjwatson> that's fine by me if you prefer those names
<danilos> dpm: yw
<cjwatson> can you do that nowish, before I do the uploads?
<cjwatson> (which I won't do right now as I have to go out for a bit and then have a meeting)
<dpm> yeah, I think they might be clearer for translators. Let me see if I can do the change in the next few minutes
<DogWater> man, i hate new platforms
<DogWater> intel has got to stop
<DogWater> ;-)
<dpm> cjwatson: ok, renaming done -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubiquity/
<cjwatson> thanks
<rgreening> evand: po/POTFILES.in does not contain ./bin/usb-creator-kde nor ./bin/usb-creator-gtk but should, correct? And the type: gettext/glade fpr usb-creator-kde.ui is likely not correct at all. Not sure what to do there... thoughts?
<ilowe> I would like my package A to configure and install a package B; I don't want A to "depend" on B, since I won't be able to config B via A's installation if the order is "wrong"; my initial thought is to mark B for installation just after preseeding debconf with the values for B and then let apt-get manage the installation of B when it checks to make sure all marked packages are installed. Am I way off base with this strate
<cjwatson> this isn't really the right channel ... but in general the only supported way for a package to request that another be installed is by means of the dependency relationship fields. dpkg is not re-entrant
<cjwatson> if you try to mark the package for installation in one of A's maintainer scripts, then at best (!) it will only get installed on the *next* run of the package management system
<cjwatson> which might be arbitrarily much later
<ilowe> cjwatson: sorry and thanks for clearing that up
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I quite understand your comment 'since I won't be able to config B via A's installation if the order is "wrong"'
<ilowe> cjwatson: I mean, let's say I want to "preseed" debconf with the values to configure B. I want to do this setup during the installation of my package A. However, I want to make sure that once I'm done setting the values in debconf that B actually gets installed.
<ilowe> cjwatson: If I put B in the Depends list for A, then it will get installed first, so I won't have a chance to modify the settings; hmm... should I be doing something like dpkg-reconfigure on B after fiddling it's config instead?
<cjwatson> redesign :-)
<cjwatson> it would be more usual for A to drop in a configuration file modifying B's behaviour (although not actually to change any of B's configuration files - that's a policy violation). This may require some cooperation from B
<cjwatson> in general, preseeding is for administrators, not for packages
<cjwatson> and so trying to do it in packages is probably doomed to frustration
<ilowe> ech... I guess this square peg won't fit in this round hole.... redesign is starting to look better and better
<xivulon> cjwatson, did you manage to reproduce the grub2 issues?
<cjwatson> sorry, no, I didn't get to it today
<cjwatson> it's been an odd day, a lot of interruptions
<xivulon> np, let me know if you think there is something I can help with
<mtc> have got a question regarding the ubuntu "usb-creator" ... when creating a bootable usb drive, the application nicely asks how much user space is requested for data
<mtc> how much is a good amount to reserve for the ubuntu operating system updates, on the usb drive?
<mtc> would like to use the drive as an persistent installation, carrying it around on a keychain
<mtc> looks like that casper-rw is problematic at large sizes anyway
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r171 trunk/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Fix Makefile to include ./bin/usb-creator-* for translations
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Update kde frontend bits to be more translatable (needs more work)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Add the translation script (Messages.sh) for kde .pot
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  (needs to be integrated somehow)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r172 trunk/ (6 files in 5 dirs): * Bump version in setup.py, kde_about.py, usb-creator-gtk, and man to 0.2.6
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r173 trunk/Makefile: * Only the gtk ui is glade... fix sed to deal with that
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r684 trunk/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Upgrade to debhelper v7.
<CIA-33> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r49 ubuntu/debian/ (di-numbers install install-rc changelog compat control rules): Upgrade to debhelper v7.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-10
<cjwatson> evand: just saw the slideshow for the first time (it's been a while since I did a desktop installation) - very impressed
<evand> hooray
<evand> thanks
<evand> though lots of credit goes to the community team that created the slides and the javascript transitions
<cjwatson> pass it on :)
<cjwatson> is it worth trying to space it out a little better? I noticed that the last slide is up from maybe 45% or so onwards
<evand> will do :)
<evand> I don't follow.  Can you explain that in another way?
<cjwatson> well, there were a bunch of slide transitions up to about halfway through the installation progress bar
<cjwatson> then the same slide was up for the entire second half of the progress bar
<cjwatson> (the "Getting Help with Ubuntu" one, I assume the last slide)
<evand> ahh, indeed
<cjwatson> are they time-based transitions at the moment?
<evand> indeed, 30 seconds
<cjwatson> I wondered if maybe it should be max(30 seconds, 100% / number of slides)
<cjwatson> or something like that
<evand> yeah, a variation of that which ensures that slides aren't displayed for less than some minimum value (perhaps 10 or 15 seconds) would be fine with me
<evand> I'll work on a fix
<cjwatson> if it's max(30 seconds, 100% / number of slides), then 30 seconds is that minimum value ...
<evand> right, I'd claim it was too early, but it's nearly 11
<ogra> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/423639 feel free to comment ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423639 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "timing is to fast if installing to slow media" [Wishlist,New]
 * cjwatson stares at icu a bit. Where on earth does it actually get the translations from?
<cjwatson> ogra: hah, yeah
<cjwatson> but Dylan raises an actual UI concern, damn him ;-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> well, for you it is at 45% at least :)
<ogra> for me its still partitioning if the last slide shows up
<cjwatson> I commented
<ogra> heh looping ... good idea
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> dpm: you might be interested in the horror involved in the second paragraph of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/408393/comments/15 :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408393 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu "Asturian language appears in boot menu, but not works" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cjwatson> some investigation was required to come up with all that ...
 * dpm reads...
<cjwatson> dpm: I suspect that perhaps translation teams ought to be encouraged to get the Unicode CLDR translated into their language quite early on, as it seems like quite a complex process
<cjwatson> and there's a lead time
<dpm> ok, yes. Thanks a lot for the pointer. I'll let translators know
<evand> ick, the translations that come out of launchpad for ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu are a bit of a mess.  Different directories for different translations of the same template ('.', 'accessibility', 'accessibility.html', where each directory has a few different po files)
<dpm> evand: I've forwarded your question to #launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r138 html/ (170 files in 12 dirs): Updated translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> console-setup: cjwatson * r113 ubuntu/debian/changelog: bug closure for previous commit
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r139 html/debian/changelog: releasing version 5
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3439 ubiquity/gui/ (gtk/stepLocation.ui qt/stepLocation.ui): adjust timezone labels in .ui files to match translation templates
 * evand considers automatic new translations importing into the usb-creator trunk branch.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Do I have to do anything special to take advantaged of fuse-unionfs in karmic for live images or will casper take care of it?
<ogra> advantage ?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> cody-somerville, there is no advantage in using unionfs-fuse, use aufs :)
<cjwatson> what he said
<cody-somerville> splendid
<cody-somerville> So the only thing I need to do is get the new version of squashfs-tools and all should be well?
<cjwatson> if you want to force unionfs-fuse, you can make sure unionfs-fuse is installed when building the initramfs and boot with union=unionfs-fuse; but it's not normally worth it
<cjwatson> should be
<ogra> cjwatson, seems you introduced some new bugs with the partman merge btw, i was just told manual partitioning is broken
<ogra> (bugs on their way)
<cjwatson> ogra: ok, I'll have a look when they arrive
<cody-somerville> Do you know if the new squashfs module will work with the jaunty kernel?
<cjwatson> you of course can't insmod the new module in a jaunty kernel; the ABI is different
<cjwatson> you should ensure that squashfs-tools and the squashfs module in the image match, roughly
 * cody-somerville nods.
<ogra> cody-somerville, StevenK has some experience with out of sync karmic/jaunty squashfs
<ogra> (its no fun)
<cody-somerville> Is it possible to union a remote filesystem in d-i? like, for PXE net based installs
<cjwatson> not out of the box
<cjwatson> I think you would need to define the problem a bit more; we don't in general need union mounts to do network installations
 * cjwatson -> out for a bit
<evand> hrm, anyone know if there's a way of detecting what block device is used for the live media in the live CD environment?  I'd rather not just check for a /cdrom mount, as that strikes me as being too broad, but if there's no other way, so be it
<cody-somerville> evand, cdrom-detect/cdrom_device
<ogra> cody-somerville, you likely could easily create a bastard out of an ltsp client that fires up d-i
<ogra> ltsp uses nbd exported squashfs images it mounts in a unionfs on boot
 * cody-somerville nods.
<evand> cody-somerville: I don't follow.  cdrom-detect/cdrom_device is not set in the booted live environment, nor do I see it referenced anywhere in casper.
<cody-somerville> oh, ubiquity.
<cody-somerville> I'm not sure about ubiquity bit in d-i cdrom-detect is responsible for finding and mounting the install media. Once it successfully does so, it sets cdrom-detect/cdrom_device and cdrom-detect/cdrom_fs
<cody-somerville> *but
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> evand: I think the mount point might be exported in casper.conf, so you could then use that
<evand> it's not, but perhaps it should be
<evand> I asked Scott if he knew of any way to follow the mounts back up to /cdrom, or if aufs provides any useful information here, but it apparently nukes anything remotely useful
<evand> err rather, he suggested that we follow the mounts in /proc/self/mountinfo up to /cdrom, but aufs doesn't make that possible here
 * cjwatson gets to the point where he can at least start thinking about debugging wubi/grub2/loopback into existence
<cjwatson> xivulon: hmm, this is odd, do you have any idea why there are no .mod files in /ubuntu/disks/boot/grub/ ?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm thoroughly confused why they aren't there, and I can't insmod ext2 without them of course ...
<cjwatson> I guess I can just copy them in manually for now but it's a bit worrying
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, at least I can reproduce your problem now
<cjwatson> now to see if I can do it with grub-emu or grub-fstest or something ...
<cjwatson> ok, good, I can
<cjwatson> it doesn't happen when I don't use ntfs+loopback
<cjwatson> yay for grub-emu though, this would be totally impossible if I couldn't gdb-attach to the bootloader
<cjwatson> xivulon: oh, I see the problem - something is rounding the disk size to 32 bits
<cjwatson> or truncating rather
<cjwatson> it's a grub ntfs implementation bug
<cjwatson> it declares a file's size as grub_uint32_t
<cjwatson> xivulon: OK, I think I've fixed it - I'll get the patch upstream
<xivulon> xivulon you are a *
<xivulon> ^ cjwatson
<xivulon> haha
<xivulon> cjwatson, re .mod files I think that grub-common is installed but not grub-pc
<xivulon> which isn't needed since grub is already in the host partition (deployed by wubi)
<xivulon> and the wubi version already has the required mods built-in
<xivulon> cjwatson, thank you a bunch
<xivulon> ps please have a quick look at the makefile if I need any extra mod
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r174 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py): Ellipsize long text strings in the GTK+ treeviews (LP: #424883).
<cjwatson> xivulon: hmm, you really need to have grub-pc installed I think - the configuration file format is not yet stable and it's important to keep the grub core image up to date
<cjwatson> xivulon: is there any reason why installing grub-pc would break?
<cjwatson> xivulon: in any case, though, grub-pc *is* installed here
<xivulon> iirc (was long time ago') grub-install does not like having to deal with a disk image/loop device
<xivulon> then I am wrong
<cjwatson> mm. but there's no reason it shouldn't copy the .mod files. This is odd.
<cjwatson> I think I might do a fresh install and arrange for grub-install to be set -x, so that I can see what's going on
<cjwatson> so, I'm going to include this grub ntfs patch in the next upload. Is there anything else stopping us getting rid of the bind-mounted /boot?
<cjwatson> beyond some configuration magic
<xivulon> don't think so
<cjwatson> rock on
<xivulon> :-)
<cjwatson> you'll want ext2 (or whatever) in that list in order to use loopback effectively
<cjwatson> hmm, I think we need to arrange for that image to be upgraded occasionally, which is going to involve figuring out how to point it at wubildr.cfg on an ongoing basis
<cjwatson> it really needs to be upgraded whenever grub-pc is upgraded in the loop image
<xivulon> yes, that is a good point. The image will be in the /host root (wubildr), which is rw, so it's a matter of copying the winboot2 makefile into a lupin-support script (or grub-pc post-install)
<cjwatson> well, ideally, we'd make grub-install figure it out for itself
<xivulon> well I will play with the bindmount killing this w/e and see if I can also handle the wubildr upgrade
<cjwatson> it really only needs to notice that / is loop-mounted
<xivulon> hmm do we also need to upgrade wubildr.mbr?
<xivulon> that requires grubutil/grubinst/grubinst to generate
<rgreening> good-day evand
<cjwatson> what's in wubildr.mbr?
<cjwatson> or rather, what configuration file(s) does it read?
<cjwatson> if any
<cjwatson> xivulon: I think I have a working implementation of /etc/grub.d/10_lupin now (not tested in its entirety, though), but it relies on an extra grub2 patch that I just sent upstream
<cjwatson> xivulon: so I'll keep plugging at it
<cjwatson> I *really* want to get rid of that /boot bind-mount if we can
<cjwatson> xivulon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268771/ is the script implementation, and the subject line on grub-devel is "[PATCH] loopback vs. 'set root='"
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-11
<shtylman> cjwatson_: I just pushed a branch to lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kubuntu-installer-style it contains the new package .install file and updates to make things work with that package. I don't really know what the policy is for new packages after freeze so I didn't merge myself. This package was requested by anothr kubuntu developer as they are using only the style elements in another installer
<rgreening> hey shtylman
<shtylman> rgreening: howdy
<rgreening> does the installer have the slideshow now too? :P
<shtylman> rgreening: working on it
<rgreening> kool
<shtylman> trying to get the slide content down
<rgreening> excelent
<rgreening> did you look into the slowness issue
<rgreening> in loading the timezoe, the app paused and seemed hung shtylman
<rgreening> havent tried it in the last few days though...
<shtylman> not yet...I did run the installer and didn't really notice anything wrong myself...but I will try to run it in a vm with low memory and speed
<shtylman> and see if that shows anything
<rgreening> shtylman: try from a usb stick
<rgreening> shtylman: I was doing this on my netbook 1ghz and 1gb ram and 2gb swap
<rgreening> and a SSD
<shtylman> damn
<shtylman> ok..I will see if I can set that up
<rgreening> lol. I'll try it again tommorrow. Is there some debug info or log info you would like me to capture?
<shtylman> um...see if /var/log/installer/debug has anything interesting or noteworthy...
<rgreening> ok
<shtylman> thanks :)
<rgreening> btw, it all looks pretty slick shtylman
<rgreening> :P
<shtylman> :)
 * evand stabs devicekit-disks repeatedly
<cjwatson> danilos: just one more question about this translation upload from debian-installer to ubiquity - what will happen if there are old translations in debian-installer, but people have already updated the translations in ubiquity? which will win?
<cjwatson> danilos: and is there anything I can do about this?
<danilos> cjwatson: it depends
<danilos> cjwatson: LP has complicated rules for that
<danilos> cjwatson: if ubiquity translation was provided through Launchpad when there was no previous imported translation, when you upload debian-installer translation, debian-installer translation wins
<danilos> cjwatson: if there was an ubiquity translation which overrides already imported translation, the existing one in LP wins
<cjwatson> should I perhaps manually merge the ubiquity translations before uploading?
<cjwatson> I think in general the ubiquity translations ought to win
<davmor2> evand: I'm taking a pot shot guess here at the fact your not liking devicekit-disks something to do with usb creator?
<evand> yeah, formatting
<davmor2> evand: can you not use the format tool that is already in place.   If you right click the icon on the desktop you can select format now?
<evand> no, it's not that simple
<davmor2> evand: Why?
<evand> I'm starting off with the same basic method as that code, but I then need to immediately write a partition table, partition, and filesystem to the disk, and devkit isn't updating its view of the disk quickly enough
<davmor2> evand: ah that's a bit of a bummer.
<cjwatson> danilos: ^- just highlighting in case you didn't see my questions above ...
<danilos> cjwatson: right, thanks, that helps :)
<danilos> cjwatson: yeah, you can merge them if you want to be certain
<cjwatson> ok, I think I'll do that then
<danilos> cjwatson: basically, that's the behaviour LP used to have (i.e. LP translations always won), but due to repeated requests from translators working in both upstream and ubuntu translation teams, we've changed it (and I believe it works better for everything but a few cases like we've got here)
<cjwatson> yeaah
<cjwatson> -a
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3440 ubiquity/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> danilos: ok, thanks. Uploaded now and we'll see how it works out ...
<cjwatson> oh, bah, maybe not
<danilos> cjwatson: what's going on?
<cjwatson> danilos: lp-translations-tools-upload says "Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error"
<cjwatson> (repeatedly)
<cjwatson> danilos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269062/
<cjwatson> hmm, maybe I need to re-login
<danilos> cjwatson: perhaps
<danilos> cjwatson: also, note that our import queue is halted again (we've had some critical issue last night, we need to figure out what's going on)
<cjwatson> ah, not logged in, my cookie must have expired
<cjwatson> danilos: there we go, much better, sorry to bother you
<danilos> cjwatson: not at all, happy to see it working :)
<danilos> cjwatson: also, we sometime trash the session database when we have a problem with it (I know we did it something like ~1 month ago or so)
<cjwatson> yeah, I think that was it
<cjwatson> I'll go ahead and upload new debian-installer content as well now, then
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3441 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Fix method name to allow page changing in partitioner (LP: #427347).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3442 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Fix oem-config crash if the KDE frontend is detected, due to trying to
<CIA-33> ubiquity: delete UBIQUITY_MIGRATION_ASSISTANT from the environment when it's not
<CIA-33> ubiquity: there (LP: #414854).
<cjwatson> evand: I narrowed down bug 425011 a bit
<evand> ah, good deal
<cjwatson> I was wondering if build_shortlist_region_pairs should use debian-installer/country if there's no shortlist, or something
<cjwatson> although of course we should also disable Forward unless a region/zone is selected to avoid the crash
 * evand digs
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3443 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Stop ubiquity-dm crashing if a process it's trying to kill doesn't exist
<CIA-33> ubiquity: (LP: #423700).
<cjwatson> BTW we ought to have a ubiquity upload at some point today as the manual partitioning regression (427347) was pretty serious
<evand> absolutely
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Do you know if its possible to mount the install media via NFS? If not, would it be appropriate for cdrom-detect to grow that functionality?
<cjwatson> no and no
<cjwatson> it's been on the wishlist forever to write an NFS retriever
<ogra> cody-somerville, why dont you use netinst and http ?
<cjwatson> but it doesn't belong in cdrom-detect
<cjwatson> (imo, anyway)
<cody-somerville> ogra, because I want the full power of the installer - some udebs rely on the files from the installation media being present.
<ogra> hmm, wouldnt the mini.iso solve that (not sure we build that though)
<cody-somerville> Yes. That could be used to solve that but I'd like to be able to net boot the solution as well
<cody-somerville> Basically, the idea is to be able to perform a normal install like you had local install media without the install media actually being local.
<cjwatson> it would fit better into d-i's design to treat the NFS-mounted thing as a mirror rather than as CD media
<cjwatson> if nothing else because the network is typically not up yet when cdrom-detect is run
<cjwatson> that would make it a relatively simple matter of writing an analogue to net-retriever (or possibly even extending net-retriever), and patching a few things like choose-mirror and such that only expect ftp/http for mirrors
<cjwatson> if that were done well we'd take it upstream
<cody-somerville> But a mirror does not contain the same files - for example, it doesn't have the live system's squashfs.
<cjwatson> I'm sorry that you chose to use a crazy design O:-)
<cjwatson> network access just won't fit into cdrom-detect
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Thats understandable.
<cjwatson> if you really want to NFS-mount something on /cdrom, it'd have to be a separate component that could go in the netboot initrd
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cjwatson> nfs-detect would be fine I guess
<cjwatson> less upstreamable, though
<cjwatson> maybe not "-detect", I guess you can't detect this in any reasonable way, it has to be a question
<cjwatson> you could ask the Debian Live people if they've thought about this
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Booting a live system and using ubiquity would be pretty easy using nfsroot, eh?
<cjwatson> should be, modulo casper bugs - it does at least theoretically support it
<cjwatson> not often tested of course
<CIA-33> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r50 ubuntu/.bzrignore: update ignores
<xivulon> hi cjwatson your script looks mostly fine (thanks)
<xivulon> not sure you need the loopback/set root in there
<xivulon> also shouldn't it be "lupin_entry" in line 124? (sorry cannot test it now)
<cjwatson> yeah, it should, thanks
<cjwatson> why wouldn't I need loopback/set root?
<cjwatson> gotta read the kernel/initrd somehow
<xivulon> because root will already be set by the embedded cfg, otherwise I wouldn't even be able to read the linux side cfg
<cjwatson> ah, so we put the loopback/set root there?
<xivulon> well it has to be there anyway, you can put it also in the main one, but it does not add anything
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> we'll need to take some care to avoid root getting overwritten by the standard configuration stuff though
<cjwatson> not entirely trivial
<cjwatson> so wubildr.cfg would look a bit like http://paste.ubuntu.com/269136/
<cjwatson> maybe we need to extend prepare_grub_to_access_device to avoid problems later
<xivulon> yes that is similar to what I have in my local branch, /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/grub.cfg can probably stay, that one loads the ISO for unattended installation, there is no /ubuntu/install/root.disk
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> I'm putting together a grub2 upload at the moment; needs some more testing of my timeout changes though
<cjwatson> I'm including the 64-bit NTFS and loopback/root fixes
<xivulon> if you have them in your ppa I can test them tonight
<cjwatson> I don't, but I hope to have them in the archive tonight
<xivulon> fantastic!
<davmor2> evand, shtylman: on kubuntu Live I have enabled the encrypted Home Partition.  I get a light bulb icon on the taskbar.  When I click on it I get the "Record your encrypted passphrase" however when I click on Run this action now all I get is a root terminal by the look of it.
<evand> davmor2: please file a bug on ecryptfs-utils
<davmor2> evand: No Probs
<davmor2> evand: don't worry it's me.  The text box explains what to do it's just it got covered by the terminal window.
<evand> okay
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3444 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Don't let the user proceed past the timezone page until a selection has
<CIA-33> ubiquity: been made (LP 425011).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425011 in ubiquity "[karmic] alpha-5, crashes when you don't choose any Region/Zone and hit Forward on that screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425011
<evand> still trying to work out the rest
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> you weren't intending that changelog to close the bug?
<evand> correct
<evand> I thought the proper solution was to actually select Warsaw automatically
<cjwatson> yeah
<evand> I'll be around for a few hours tonight.  If I can't figure it out by the time I have to scurry, I'll release what we have.
<cjwatson> ta
<diogo_79> hi guys
<diogo_79> i am trying to install ubuntu in raid0 mode
<diogo_79> can some one help me
<diogo_79> i have create the raid0 with an alternate disk
<diogo_79> but the boot loader is not install
<diogo_79> and i dont know hbow to install
<diogo_79> any one?
<diogo_79> anyone?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: jriddell * r3445 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog): Update path to kdesu in ubiquity-wrapper
<diogo_79> anyone?
<cjwatson> diogo_79: sorry, it's the end of my day's work and I don't really have time to dive into this now - please see the topic for what to do when you don't get a response (the answer is not to repeat your question)
<cjwatson> diogo_79: you will need to include full installation logs (syslog and partman) for anyone to be able to help
<rgreening> hey evand, how goes policykit in usb-creator and the format backend issue?
<evand> rgreening: I've been working on the format issue most of the day
<evand> one bug fixed
<evand> in devicekit
<evand> working on another
<rgreening> awesome
<rgreening> I'm waiting for pitti (or someone) to look at my intltool/python-distutils-extra bug so we can get translations working for KDE front-end.
<rgreening> so, we are getting pretty close to a finished product
<evand> wonderful
<evand> go team
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3446 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 89ubuntu1, partman-partitioning 71ubuntu1.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3447 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<rgreening> hehe
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3448 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.18
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r176 trunk/usbcreator/ (backends/base/backend.py misc.py): * Enforce a MAX_PERSISTENCE of 4GB, otherwise dd fails tring to create a file > 4GB
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r177 trunk/debian/changelog: * Update changelog
<xivulon> cjwatson will the packages be available soon?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-12
<sXnGin> Anybody got a bit of time? I just made a USB startup disk, and im wondering how to turn that into a live session or something so i can keep the changes i make to the OS
<cjwatson> xivulon: should be, I uploaded them yesterday before I finished work
<xivulon> hi cjwatson have already installed them :)
<xivulon> running it right now
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm sure it isn't quite right yet - I didn't do anything to prepare_grub_to_access_device, which I expect will be necessary
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> I am doing a fresh install at the moment
<xivulon> so I start clean
<xivulon> removed boot bind and booted without problems :0
<xivulon> except for the ext3 fs corruption
<xivulon> wasn't that fixed?
<xivulon> cjwatson not sure prepare_grub_to_access_device is needed at all
<xivulon> as all modules are built-in and we have already accessed the device by the time you run the commands from that output...
<xivulon> cjwatson this is what I am using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269664/
<xivulon> just a couple of minor changes
<xivulon> cjwatson could I have this patch (or similar) applied? http://paste.ubuntu.com/269696/
<xivulon> I need a way to hide the grub menu (since in my case that is already the second boot menu)
<^arky^> about bug 413147: would this work ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269703/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413147 in ubiquity "Installer allows invalid usernames" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413147
<cjwatson> xivulon: fixing prepare_grub_to_access_device is very important, or else we can't use grub-mkconfig
<cjwatson> I don't want to have to effectively fork all that stuff
<xivulon> I see
<cjwatson> (prepare_grub_to_access_device is used when initialising gfxterm, and if it can't deal with the loop device then it'll overwrite the "root" variable with something you don't want ...)
<cjwatson> xivulon: I have to go out shortly, child's birthday party to go to - could you file a bug about the 30_os-prober change?
<cjwatson> I'll have to look at context
<xivulon> will do
<cjwatson> ^arky^: no, that's the wrong answer - the problem is incorrect error handling logic somewhere
<cjwatson> ^arky^: just hammering the username into shape isn't the way to fix it
<^arky^> thanks cjwatson I'll keep looking
<xivulon> does grub shell syntax support if [ -e (loop0)/path/to/file ]?
<cjwatson> ^arky^: in other words, the fact that the password is too short should not magically bypass the username checks
<cjwatson> xivulon: from a brief look at commands/test.c, I think so - try it in grub-emu
<xivulon> ah haven't used it yet, good time to try that seems a useful tool
<cjwatson> xivulon: by fs corruption do you mean the fact that it has to run fsck due to time mismatches? if so that's a kernel bug, not fixed yet
<cjwatson> grub-emu is enormously useful
<cjwatson> anyway, got to go
<xivulon> yes, that fs bug
<cjwatson> xivulon: bug 427822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<cjwatson> (really gone)
<xivulon> is it safe to put translated (non-ascii) text in grub.cfg?
<shtylman> anyone able to merge in my branch for the kubuntu-installer-style package? or are we past new packages being added?
<CIA-33> wubi: Agostino Russo * r152 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Allow booting via the grub2 loopmount module
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, other than 10_lupin it should be only a matter of fixing bug #428407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428407 in partman-auto-loop "No need for fstab.d/hostboot anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428407
<xivulon> please wipe that file
<xivulon> I am not sure 30_os-prober>adjust_timeout does what it is supposed to be doing
<xivulon> cjwatson, 428443
<xivulon> I am a bit confused by the fact that the output of adjust_timeout is appended at the end of the file, while the timeout is set at the top, so I am not sure it will actually be able to adjust the timeout
<xivulon> so cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/269664/ should be ok except for prepare_grub_to_access_device
<^arky^> Regarding bug 428293: Is this correct way of modifying /etc/defaults/speech-dispatcher ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428293 in speech-dispatcher "Spd doesn't start on LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428293
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-13
<starkraving> Does anyone know how to customize a LiveCD? I am trying to get my wife's laptop to start up temporarily in Ubuntu, but it keeps showing the 'critical temperature reached, shutting down' message, then shuts off the computer. I know this is false and want to disable the temperature check
<starkraving> Does anyone know how to customize a LiveCD? I am trying to get my wife's laptop to start up temporarily in Ubuntu, but it keeps showing the 'critical temperature reached, shutting down' message, then shuts off the computer. I know this is false and want to disable the temperature check
<^arky^> Regarding bug 428293: Is this correct way of modifying /etc/defaults/speech-dispatcher ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428293 in speech-dispatcher "Spd doesn't start on LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428293
<CIA-33> wubi: Agostino Russo * r153 trunk/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> wubi: * Modified embedded grub cfg since root.disk is available at
<CIA-33> wubi:  installation time
<CIA-33> wubi: * Added back syncio mount option
<xivulon> cjwatson, I have added  a couple of files to lupin (r118), one to upgrade wubildr on the host, the other is your 10_lupin file with a couple of minor changes
<xivulon> I haven't actually hooked them yet, since there is a bit more work to do, and I am not sure about the best way to package those
<xivulon> but I tested them and they seem ok, I have already updated wubi accordingly
<xivulon> another thing to do is to delete partman-auto-loop/fstab.d/hostboot
<xivulon> fyi there is a bug in grub2 that makes it crash when you try to test a loopback device without filesystem, sent a mail to grub ml
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-13
<CIA-41> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r279 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (147 files in 16 dirs): Merged Dylan's Maverick redesign branch.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4327 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Set a default value of plugin_is_install for the partman plugin so that the GTK frontend does not think it could not find an install page.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: superm1 * r4327 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Don't allow progressing past the language page unless a valid language is
<CIA-41> ubiquity: picked.
<superm1> and by 4327, cia of course means 4328
<ev> heh
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/slideshow/279/ubuntu/slides/ - it's kindly being red-inked by our resident copywriter now.
<CIA-41> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r280 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (9 files in 2 dirs): Copy review from Roz Strachan.
<CIA-41> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1360 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-21 kernels.
<CIA-41> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1361 ubuntu/ (57 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4329 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAuto.ui):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Fix the spacing on the automatic partitioning page.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: gui/gtk/stepPartAuto.ui
<CIA-41> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1362 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu26
<CIA-41> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r281 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Freeze exception (LP: #636945).
<ara> hey ev
<ev> hi ara
<ara> ev, I was able to run Mago tests unattended in Hudson. I was thinking that, if you want, you can try to integrate them with your tests, to be run just after installation.
<ev> awesome!
<ara> ev, there is documentation at http://mago.ubuntu.com/Documentation/RunningOnHudson
<ev> ara: can you mail me a link to the branch that has all the supporting code for this
<ev> ah even better
<ev> thanks!
<ara> :)
<ara> ev, whenever you have time, you can give it a try
<ara> ev, that example only runs a couple of simple tests, but it is enough as proof of concept
<ev> ara: I definitely will, though admittedly that will be some time after Final Freeze as I have quite a few things left to fix
<ara> ev, indeed :)
<ara> talking of which, I would like to run a pairwise testing cycle for ubiquity this week. Have you uploaded lately?
<ara> the reason is because I would like to test ubiquity fully before RC testing, to avoid our classic last minute "OMG this does not work"
<ev> so that would be lovely
<ev> I have an upload that I'm planning to do today, pending a same-day freeze exception that I haven't filed yet
<ev> last minute> indeed, I'd like to get as many eyes on this as possible.
<ara> sure, I will prepare everything and if tomorrow's build include the latest upload, I will kick it off then
<ev> awesome, thanks
<ara> ev, thanks to you!
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4330 trunk/ (8 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Correct layout based on suggestions from Matthew Paul Thomas.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Correct layout on keyboard guesser.
<ev> fix incoming for the jockey debconf issue
<superm1> ev, curious, with how delicate the spacing has had a tendency to be with some strings, have you been testing using the ubuntu font?
<ev> superm1: given that I don't know whether or not the ubuntu font is shipping with 10.10, I haven't been testing with it for ages.  I'm just trying to get things roughly correct, not perfect.
<superm1> oh i didn't realize there was risk at whether it made it
<superm1> it is probably a bit late at this point though
<ev> indeed
<ev> though that said, I'm the one trying to upload changes to UI files
<superm1> haha
<ev> but I'm convinced this is important :)
<superm1> am i nuts, or did one of michael forest's original sketches for what he wanted the installer to look like have the title in the panel at the top left like what unity does?
<ev> well, the design specification used to have a menu in the panel
<ev> for bootloader options, etc
<superm1> ah, that's what it was
<ev> of course it also had windicators at one point
<NCommander> cjwatson: ping, hate to be a pain, but do you mind re-looking at generic subarch on d-boot? I sent a patch for libd-i on Wednesday or Thursday
<michLinuxGuy> I am installing the beta and it seems to be frozen at "Retrieving file 2 of 6".  Is there a debug log somewhere?  If I run it from a terminal window, will I see some useful messages to stdout/stderr?
<ev> michLinuxGuy: please read the release notes
<ev> the beta release does not work with USB disks.   Use a newer image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live
<cjwatson> NCommander: I'm asking the d-i release manager what he thinks ...
<michLinuxGuy> ev: I was using a USB stick.  Thanks
<michLinuxGuy> ev: it was easier to ask you than read the notes  ;)
<NCommander> cjwatson: ah, thanks
<cjwatson> NCommander: don't omap and omap4 need to be the other way round in supported_generic_subarches, since omap is a prefix of omap4?
<cjwatson> NCommander: ... I'm assuming so
<NCommander> cjwatson: it shouldn't match since strncmp only matches the length of the string, so if it gets omap, and the kernel is omap4, it should try and compare "omap" to "map4" and fail
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> yes, you're right
<shtylman> are windicators still going to be a reality this release?
<shtylman> superm1: I have the laptop in question with me today... tried adding the 'nousb' option to the boot args... didn't seem to help
<shtylman> casper.log isn't all to helpful either
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4331 trunk/debian/changelog: Add LP reference
<cjwatson> superm1: FWIW, I now have the docking station and am making progress, though it's a bit slow
<cjwatson> superm1: having to debug through the UEFI implementation rather more than I'd like :-(
<ScottK> ev: Are the legal related changes also reflected in the ubiquity-kde wording (if applicable)?
<cjwatson> (not that this means the bug's there, it's just hard to figure out where it is any other way)
<cjwatson> it's getting into the implementation of SetVirtualAddressMap and *then* jumping off into hyperspace
<superm1> cjwatson, manoj was mentioning to me that ther might be some wrong assumptions about where to load the kernel that redhat might have already addressed in their grub 1.x work
<superm1> cjwatson, anything in particular you'd like me to find out documentation wise about the implementation?
<cjwatson> superm1: I *think* at the moment that it's more likely to be an error somewhere in handling the memory map, but, well, the memory descriptor is a different size from what my reading of the spec says it ought to be, and the 32-bit boot protocol is pretty sketchily-documented, so ...
<cjwatson> superm1: not right now, thanks, but I may have some later
<superm1> Ok.
<cjwatson> I think if we were loading the kernel in the wrong place then it wouldn't get as far as it does
<cjwatson> it's also definitely not an NX bug because when I unprotect that chunk of memory it hits an invalid opcode instead
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, where do the files that get moved from boot$N/isolinux/grub/ to $CDDIR/boot/grub/ come from?
<jhansonxi> I'm trying to add some Places to Nautilus for all users out of a kickstart script.  Nautilus seems to be using the XDG settings out of /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults but this only supports "well known" relative paths.  I tried /etc/skel/.gtk-bookmarks but it uses absolute paths (Nautilus won't accept relative).  If it exists then it overrides the XDG and the defaults aren't added.  Is there a way to do this with preseedin
<jhansonxi> g?
<jhansonxi> I made a workaround with a flag file in skel that is looked for by an XDG autostart script.  The script adds the paths to gtk-bookmarks if it exists (thus letting XDG populate it first).
<jhansonxi> It then deletes the flag file, effectively deactivating itself.
<jhansonxi> The paths I'm adding are /home/local, /home/public, and one to the openclipart directory in /usr/share.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: grub-rescue-efi-amd64 via debian-installer
<cjwatson> (it's a bit messy; I plan to do it a bit more sensibly in natty but it needs coordination with Debian)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-14
<ev> ScottK: the KDE frontend uses the same strings, so it will pick up the changes automatically.
<ev> mind you, the changes weren't raised because of legal concerns.  mpt brought it up because "tick this box" is very poor wording, and we wanted to check with legal to be clear on what of the existing text we could remove.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4332 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Run the Jockey backend with an in-memory debconf database, and run
<CIA-41> ubiquity: the frontend asynchronously (LP: #627822).
<ev> that was way too easy in the end.  Fail.
<GaryvdM> Hi all
<GaryvdM> I'm trying to make a remix.
<GaryvdM> I've been using UCK, and that has been going well.
<GaryvdM> I'm planing on carrying around my remix on a 1GB usb memory stick, so I have I bit of extra space to add some additional packages.
<GaryvdM> So I've added some localisations, and some extra foss packages such as thunderbird and gimp.
<GaryvdM> I want to add ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I want ubiquity to ask the user to agree to this with some notification of the licensing issues. If they don't agree to this, then it should not install it.
<GaryvdM> What would be the easiest/best way to archive this?
<GaryvdM> When I add packages with UCK, they get installed on the live cd, and then "magically" on the install system.
<GaryvdM> magically = I don't know how it happens :-p
<ev> GaryvdM: ubiquity in Ubuntu 10.10 does this already.
<GaryvdM> ev: Oh
<GaryvdM> I'll have to download the iso and try that...
<GaryvdM> ev: thanks.
<ev> mind you, it was broken until this morning
<ev> ubiquity 2.3.18 will have the fix
<ev> superm1, cjwatson: can you look this over? http://paste.ubuntu.com/493568/ - I've discussed it with mpt and thoroughly tested it.  It greatly improves the transition into the installer session, which sabdfl was hammering us about last cycle with the oem-config issues.
<ev> It also solves the problem of there being no indication to the user that a page is loading unless the mouse cursor is directly over the window.
<cjwatson> looks OK - can we make sure that the root cursor gets set back in the event of a ubiquity crash?
<ev> indeed, it's done in the excepthook
<ev> as well as atexit
<ev> or do you mean even more paranoid than that?
<ev> like having ubiquity-dm do it
<cjwatson> excepthook/atexit should be fine
<ev> okay, cool
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4333 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Don't show the GTK frontend until it's done constructing the UI.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Show a spinning cursor on the X root window in addition to the
<CIA-41> ubiquity:  ubiquity window, so it's clear that the installer is loading the
<CIA-41> ubiquity:  next page even when the cursor is off the main window.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4334 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepUserInfo.ui):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: GTK frontend: Make user-setup entry boxes activate the Forward button
<CIA-41> ubiquity: when Enter is pressed.
<ScottK> ev: Thanks.
<ScottK> (both for the answer and for the fix for 627822)
<CIA-41> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4335 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Revert Debug::identcdrom=true for writable USB media; with changes in
<CIA-41> ubiquity: apt 0.8.3ubuntu3, this is sufficient for stable apt-cdrom identification
<CIA-41> ubiquity: of writable USB media (LP: #628290).
<ev> hooray
<GaryvdM> Hi - tried to debuild the latest ubiquity from lp:ubiquity, but I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493635/
<GaryvdM> If I run make manully, it works fine
<GaryvdM> *manually
<ev> GaryvdM: run ./debian/rules update first
<GaryvdM> Ok - I'm trying that. It's busy downloading a bunch of tar/dsc files.
<ev> heads up - return_to_partitioning is broken with the move to parallel debconfs, on it.
<GaryvdM> ev: Thanks - debuild now working.
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-41> ubiquity: superm1 * r4336 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Fix progressbar reporting messages reporting missing from plugininstall.py
<CIA-41> ubiquity: in ubiquity or oem-config.
<superm1> ev, ^. that's an improvement over the current situation, but the plugininstall progress is still starting at 0 rather than 74 for standard install
<ev> ah thanks a bunch!
<superm1> this at least gets the messages back, and axes the nastiness from counting plugins in install.py (which was needless with the split)
<ev> I've fixed return_to_partitioning, just testing it on the kde_ui
<ev> ah, noted
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4337 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Make return_to_partitioning work with parallel debconf instances
<CIA-41> ubiquity: (LP: #637706).
<ev> 2.3.18 is getting quite large
<superm1> yeah, it would be nice to see that ffe/uie bug approved to get it uploaded and make sure there is not any regressions coming in
<ev> indeed
 * ev prods -release
<CIA-41> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r211 ubuntu/ (12 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 0.76
<CIA-41> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r212 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.76ubuntu1
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4338 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Added a Windows icon for the resize widget. Thanks Otto Greenslade!
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4339 trunk/debian/ubiquity.templates: Fix non-ascii character in templates.
<NCommander> cjwatson: I saw that you closed the work item on improved subarch, does it mean my patch cut the mustard so to speak? :-)
<cjwatson> I adjusted the hw-detect part of it, but yes
<cjwatson> otavio said it was OK for squeeze
<CIA-41> hw-detect: cjwatson * r144 ubuntu/ (archdetect.c debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-41> hw-detect: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-41> hw-detect:  - Add -g/--guess option to archdetect to ask for heuristics that make it
<CIA-41> hw-detect:  easier to bring up new boards, based on a patch from Michael
<CIA-41> hw-detect:  Casadevall. See
<CIA-41> hw-detect:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2010/08/msg00641.html for
<CIA-41> hw-detect:  rationale. Requires libdebian-installer4-dev (>= 0.76).
<cjwatson> I've merged libdebian-installer into maverick, and am just backporting the hw-detect change now
<NCommander> cjwatson: gah, I was going to rework that patch for you to do the processing later
<CIA-41> hw-detect: cjwatson * r145 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.73ubuntu5
<cjwatson> well, does what I just backported look ok?
<cjwatson> I just moved the flag processing out of the loop
<NCommander> cjwatson: if you backported the last patch I sent, it was fine.
 * NCommander looks
<NCommander> cjwatson: that looks sane. I can't properly test it until later today/tomorrow however.
<cjwatson> and took out a now-unused header
<NCommander> cjwatson: thanks again. I owe you a beer or equivelent beverage at the next UDS/Rally
<cjwatson> that's ok
<cjwatson> is that everything that needs to go into maverick d-i for this?
<NCommander> cjwatson: I still need to work out a base-installer patch to use the new archdetect -g option.
<cjwatson> sooner the better please, I want to avoid having to get final freeze exceptions wherever possible
<NCommander> cjwatson: I'll try and get it to you at the end of this week if possible.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4340 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Disable the alpha warning, albeit late.
<ev> ^ seems like a lot of overhead, but I couldn't think of a clean, faster way of doing that
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4341 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Add a command line option to not install a bootloader (-b, --no-
<CIA-41> ubiquity: bootloader).
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4342 trunk/debian/changelog: tidy changelog entry.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4343 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Make sure the set_cursor event gets processed.
<superm1> ev, fastest way i could have thought of was bzr mv ubi-warning.py ubi-warning.py.disabled, but that seems functional enough what you did, and hopefully it is just a one line change in the future to flip it on and off
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-15
<ehcah> Hello
<ev> superm1: ah yeah, good point.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4344 trunk/bin/ubiquity: Fix broken bootloader option due to a bad copy and paste job
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4345 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Do not show 'free space' partitions in the bootloader target
<CIA-28> ubiquity: combobox (LP: #615033).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4346 trunk/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4347 trunk/ubiquity/misc.py: Clarify code path
<CIA-28> apt-setup: cjwatson * r189 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~mvo/apt-setup/extras-ubuntu-repo
<ev> I'm on the issue of non-local packages (ubuntu-restricted-addons, langpacks) not getting installed.
<CIA-28> apt-setup: cjwatson * r190 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): tidy up a bit
<CIA-28> apt-setup: cjwatson * r191 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-28> apt-setup: cjwatson * r192 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.45ubuntu2
<ev> cjwatson:  thanks for doing the review on that ^.  I took a brief look on the way in this morning, but the diff was a bit messed
<cjwatson> mvo proposed it for merge into the upstream branch rather than the Ubuntu branch, which explains that
<ev> ah
<ara> ev, morning
<ara> ev, do we have a eta for ubiquity 2.3.18 ?
<cjwatson> bug auto-closure isn't fixed yet as far as I can see ...
<ev> ara: it's blocked on a freeze exception bug
<ev> bug 637410
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637410 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "UI free exception request for ubiquity 2.3.18 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637410
<ara> ev, OK, thanks. I will subscribe
<ev> any help in getting someone on the release team to look at that and bug 636945 would be much appreciated
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636945 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Freeze exception for ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 24 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636945
<ev> though I'll bring it up at the foundations team meeting today
<ev> and good morning :)
<ara> ev, cool
<cjwatson> um
<cjwatson> UI freeze breaks just require notification, not an exception
<cjwatson> oh, wait, I'm misremembering
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserInterfaceFreeze
<cjwatson> OK.  I contributed to 2.3.18 though so I really shouldn't approve the exception
<ev> yeah, I figured you were abstaining on those grounds
<ev> Riddell: do you have any time to look it over?
<ev> or ScottK, if you're around
<Riddell> ev: what's this?
<ev> Riddell: the freeze exception for 637410
<ev> (and 636945)
<Riddell> what is the change of text on the 'Prepare to install' page?
<ev> it's a rewording
<ev> as "tick this box" is poor at best
<ev> so mpt and I discussed it with legal (to make sure we weren't removing anything important) and he wrote up some new text
<cjwatson> superm1: I got it to boot!
<cjwatson> superm1: this firmware is definitely out of spec though :)
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm still on X51 because I'm scared of changing anything before I understand the current set of bugs; does A02 or whatever have any UEFI-relevant fixes?
<Riddell> ev: fine with me, acked
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4348 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Meet the Geonames.org CC license requirements by adding 'Geonames.org'
<CIA-28> ubiquity: to the map.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4349 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: One more place that needs the cursor set back to an arrow.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4350 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Install the restricted package independent of the apt-installed
<CIA-28> ubiquity: packages, since those are installed with just the live CD's
<CIA-28> ubiquity: sources.list (LP: #638073).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4351 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Disable the wireless plugin for now. It's not ready for release.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4352 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py): Make use of the new connectivity check page.
<ev> Riddell: awesome, thanks!
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4353 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 1:0.45ubuntu2, hw-detect 1.73ubuntu5.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4354 trunk/debian/real-po/ (78 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4355 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.18
<ev> \o/
<ev> now to grab some lunch, then test the hell out of this thing
<superm1> cjwatson, great news :)  I'll query the firmware's changelog and try to contact the sustaining team for the firmware for your question. (follow up over email from what I hear)
<cjwatson> superm1: thanks
<gustavo__> hi, someone can tell me how to pass a "pressed" file to the ubiquity? On the command line, not by boot parameters
<gustavo__> this will help me to test my "pressed" files faster
<gustavo__> *quickly
<cjwatson> it's spelled "preseed", not "pressed"; that might help your Google searches
<cjwatson> you can't pass it on ubiquity's command line, but you can pass it as input to the debconf-set-selections program
<gustavo__> cjwatson: thx
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494274/ - seems wrong, given that localechooser hasn't changed since lucid
<ev> but that seems to be the only way to go down the path of localechooser/supported-locales being SET
<superm1> cjwatson, by chance are these the same root problems that happen on the 6410?  they're a common code base as I understand
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r286 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 24
<u1106-laptop> when I make an installation with a custom partition table, how do I specify which swap space should be used?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-16
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4356 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py scripts/plugininstall.py): Make sure /var/lib/ubiquity/langpacks gets generated (LP: #630924).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4357 trunk/ubiquity/install_misc.py: Overwrite /var/lib/ubiquity/langpacks.
<ogra> ev, ARGH !
<ev> ?
<ogra> ev, what did change in oem-config with the last upload, it doesnt start on the armel images anymore
<ogra> seems it looks for an oem user
<ev> logs please
<ogra> i get a traceback on the screen for line 94 and 531, i cant easily get logs of that borad
<ogra> pwd.getpwnam()
<ogra> and it ends with a KeyError ... getpwnam(): name not found: oem
<ev> you don't have USERNAME set in casper
<ogra> we dont use casper
<ogra> the images are preinstalled, we cant create a user there
<ogra> it worked without until yesterday
<ogra> crap
<ev> that code hasn't changed
<ogra>   * Run oem-config-wrapper as the user oem rather than root.
<ogra>     - Fixes issues with pulseaudio applet not working
<ogra>     - Prevents root terminals from ctrl-alt-t (LP: #594233)
<ogra> there we go i guess
<ev> ah
 * ogra sighs
<ogra> superm1, is there a way to not do this ? ^^^
<ogra> we need to run as root on the preinstalled images
<persia> Do we?  Can we not create an oem user in jasper?  Why do we need root?
<ogra> persia, i really dont want to keep any fragments of the oem user
<ogra> afaik that user is originally created in the aufs mounted setup
<persia> Oh right, cleanup without layered fs would be painful.
<ogra> ev might prove me wrong here (please !)
<persia> Maybe oem-config-wrapper should try to run as "oem" and fall back to "root" if it fails?
<ogra> ++
<ogra> good idea
 * ogra adds an oem user to test with
<ogra> ev, hmm, the language table design seems to have changed, its only populating 2/3 of the vertical space of the window (all langs are there but i needs to scroll a lot more sideways now)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> the hostname ends with a hyphen for me ... <user>-
<ogra> ah, nice, the progressbar is a lot more informative now
<ev> ogra: hostname> can you pastebin me the output of dmidecode?
<ogra> ev, arm board, i doubt i even have it installed ... let me see once oem-config finished (10-15min)
<ogra> ugh, taking that back, it already finished
<ogra> that cant be right
<ogra> yeah, seems debconf didnt apply *anything*
<ogra> wrong kbd and language
<ev> ogra, persia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494660/ - look okay?
 * ogra hugs ev
<ogra> awesome !
<ogra> you rock !
<ogra> (and it does look ok :) )
<persia> ev, Looks clean to me.  Thanks for the quick fix even before ogra dug into it :)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4358 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Fall back to root if the regular user cannot be found in
<CIA-28> ubiquity: ubiquity-dm.
<ev> sure thing
<ara> ev, good morning
<ev> hi ara
<ev> good morning
<ara> ev, I started testing ISOs with 2.3.18 as part of the pairwise testing cycle I told you about
<ev> awesome!
<ev> anything come up so far?
<ara> ev, after reboot, I got dropped to grub shell
<ev> gah
<ara> ev, bug 640341
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640341 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After installation, I get dropped to a grub shell (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640341
<ara> ev, let me know if you need any other information or if you need me to rerun with -d
<ev> sure thing
<ev> thanks
<ara> you're welcome
<cjwatson> that log doesn't show it installing grub
<ev> indeed
<ev> in kvm trying to reproduce and dig at it now
<ev> I suspect it's fallout from the --no-bootloader option
<ogra> ev, verified, no dmidecode installed on armel
<ogra> ev, hrm, and archdetect only returns armel/unknown
<ogra> i guess thats why i dont have anything behind the hyphen ?
<ev> ogra: found the problem
<ev> I think
<ogra> well, it should return /omap4 at least .... /me looks into archdetect
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1363 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-22 kernels.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4359 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Properly handle dmimodel() returning the null string.
<ev> ogra: ^ see if that fixes it ending in a - for you
<ogra> will do
<ev> if you have a chance
<ev> thanks!
<persia> I thought we were falling back to laptop-detect when dmidecode didn't work.
<ev> we are
<ev> the code was broken though
<ev> it was testing for a null string where one never existed
<persia> Aha!
<ev> ARGH
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4360 ubiquity/bin/ (oem-config-remove oem-config-remove-gtk): mark executable
<cjwatson> superm1: would you care to review Sebastian's proposed version of oem-config-remove-gtk in bug 637517?  since you wrote it to start with ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637517 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "oem-config-remove-gtk crashed with AttributeError in _run_transaction() (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637517
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4361 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Fix bootloader installation test (LP: #640341).
<ev> *sigh*
<CIA-28> libdebian-installer: ogra * r213 libdebian-installer/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c): add oamp4 pandaboard support
<ogra> grr, i hate if i typo commit messages
<persia> Trick is not to use bound branches, so you can uncommit :)
<cjwatson> if you're uploading libd-i, please take care with the non-VCSified stuff in the source package
<ogra> persia, i didnt push yet ... but CIA exposes the embarrasment world :)
<ogra> err, crap i *did* push
<ogra> cjwatson, you mean the autoreconf run ?
<ogra> or is there anything else i'm missing
<cjwatson> I mean that you need to debdiff carefully against the previous source package and ensure that there is only the change you made
<ara> ev, I have seen that you found the issue with grub
<ara> ev, anyway to recover my installation? :)
<ev> ara: indeed, thanks for pointing that out so quickly
<ara> would rescue mode do the trick?
<ogra> cjwatson, ah, k
<ev> ara: go into a live CD, mount your root partition on /mnt, bind mount sys, proc, and dev into /mnt, then run sudo chroot /mnt grub-installer /dev/sda (where /dev/sda is the disk you want to install the bootloader to the MBR of)
<ara> thanks, will try that
<ara> ev, is this bug going to happen to everybody? or it is only certain installations?
<ev> ara: everyone
<ev> I'll upload a new ubiquity shortly
<ev> and ask if I can do a respin
<ara> ev, OK, I will send an email to avoid people testing this one
<ev> cool, thanks!
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4362 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Set a the respective timezone, both internally and visually, when an
<CIA-28> ubiquity: entry is selected from the geonames autocompletion.
<CIA-28> libdebian-installer: ogra * r214 libdebian-installer/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c): add support for the OMAP4 Blaze board
<CIA-28> libdebian-installer: ogra * r215 libdebian-installer/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.76ubuntu2
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4363 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug reference.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4364 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.19
<ogra> cjwatson, does that look right to you ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/494729/ i'm using a fresh maverick chroot for the autofoo but not ending up with 2010 in the copyrights seems weird
<cjwatson> ogra: please just copy (cp -a to preserve timestamps) the files in from the previous source package
<ogra> oh, ok
<cjwatson> the last autotools update was done in a Debian system
<cjwatson> so it won't match exactly, I shouldn't imagine
<ogra> ah, that explains it
<superm1> cjwatson, sure i'll take a look today
<cjwatson> thanks
<superm1> ogra, if you run oem-config as root, you're going to see some weird behaviors in the panel still
<superm1> so it would be better if you could set up jasper to create an oem user
<superm1> (or some other place that's appropriate)
<ogra> superm1, well, i dont want to add users to the preinstalles FS
<ogra> what weird behavior beyond sound would that be ?
<ogra> (i dont mind disabling the sound applet)
<ogra> NM seems to work fine
<superm1> well as long as NM works fine i guess that works
<ogra> k
<ogra> evan already added a fallback in case oem doesnt exist
<ogra> so we should be fine again
<highvoltage> is there a problem with ubiquity in today's daily build that installs a system that's not bootable?
<highvoltage> (at least, that's the problem I have on Edubuntu :) )
<dpm> hi ev, it seems that the last ubiquity upload introduced new strings, which gives no time to translators to translate them before today's deadline. May I ask you to fetch translations later? I've filed bug 640482, it would be great if you could comment on that. Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640482 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please download translations for new strings after NonLanguagePackDeadline (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640482
<ev> dpm: yes
<ev> I planned to send a mail out to the translation team about this
<ev> I'm happy to upload a new ubiquity with just translations before the LanguagePackDeadline
<smagoun> The 10.10 amd64 beta ISO doesn't boot on a Macbook Pro. Depending on how I boot "Windows" mode or EFI, I get a black screen w/ the text "Select CD-ROM Boot Type" or a kernel panic, "unable to mount root fs on unknown block". Is this expected behavior?
<dpm> ev, cool. Yeah, if you could send that e-mail as well, that would be great
<ev> will do
<cjwatson> smagoun: the intention was for the EFI work not to change behaviour on Macs
<cjwatson> smagoun: I think somebody with the hardware is going to have to debug this, though
<cjwatson> Macs are weird and their behaviour is hard to predict remotely
<smagoun> cjwatson: "not change behavior" = it's supposed to be broken? I haven't booted from an ISO since Jaunty or so on this machine, so I'm not sure what the expected behavior is these days.
<smagoun> cjwatson: Is there anything I can do to help debug? The i386 install works fine, not sure if that's useful data or not
<cjwatson> obviously it isn't supposed to be broken :)
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1364 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu27
<cjwatson> i386 doesn't have the EFI bits, deliberately
<cjwatson> I don't know how to debug Mac booting
<cjwatson> I know that there are some Macs that refuse to boot from multi-catalog El Torito CD-ROMs due to buggy firmware
<cjwatson> if yours is one of those, i386 may be the only useful fallback
<cjwatson> though that seems odd given that apparently it gives you a choice?  what level is the choice at?
<smagoun> cjwatson: This machine is 3 years old, so certainly might fit into that category.
<smagoun> cjwatson: Apple's firmware boot chooser gives me a couple options. From the CD I can choose "windows" or "EFI boot". The former dumps me at a prompt that I think is from the firmware, it says "Select CD-ROM boot type". The prompt is a dead-end, the machine doesn't accept input at that point.
<cjwatson> what happens if you press 1 and enter?
<cjwatson> from the prompt
<smagoun> cjwatson:  The "EFI boot" option in the boot chooser gets me to a grub menu that includes "install ubuntu" and "check disc for defects". I choose 'Install Ubuntu", and a few seconds later I get a kernel panic
<cjwatson> http://jowie.com/blog/post/2008/02/24/Select-CD-ROM-Boot-Type-prompt-while-trying-to-boot-from-Vista-x64-DVD-burnt-from-iso-file.aspx may be related
<cjwatson> generally speaking I'm not expecting the EFI option to work on Macs, since AFAIK they're still not UEFI-compliant
<smagoun> cjwatson: I found that, haven't tried to remaster a disc yet
<smagoun> ok, I believe that. So I should be trying to get around the "select cd-rom..." prompt.
<cjwatson> the article seems a bit confused and not obviously directly relevant
<cjwatson> obviously we're not using Microsoft's boot sector
<smagoun> agreed
<cjwatson> it's possible isolinux has a similar problem, though
<cjwatson> though it does seem to at least try to strip off the version
<smagoun> cjwatson: this seems directly related, not especially promising though (bug is still 'NEW')" https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=527443
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 527443 in syslinux "boot.iso does not boot with MacBook Pro 2,1 or iMac 2006 late" [Medium,New]
<cjwatson> I suppose there's an outside chance that it might be worth trying to get the EFI option to work, although I suspect that will run into video problems later
<smagoun> yeah - no acceleration, from what I understand. Not sure that's worth it for the user.
<smagoun> Would be nice if there were a, "sorry, we already know this isn't going to work. Try the i386 CD" type of message from grub.
<cjwatson> no grub
<cjwatson> oh, for efi?  um
<cjwatson> not sure that the amount of hacking required to do that is worth it
<cjwatson> and I don't know exactly which models are affected
<smagoun> agreed. I do know that newer MBP models boot fine from the amd64 ISO, so there's some cutoff of machines from within the last 3 years.
<smagoun> sounds like a bunch of work
<cjwatson> it might be worth trying remastering with isolinux-debug
<smagoun> ok
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4365 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog): Rework oem-config-gtk to use a mainloop (LP: #637517)
<cjwatson> superm1: maybe the changelog should give credit to Sebastian?
<superm1> cjwatson, it does
<cjwatson> assuming you used his code, I didn't check :)
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<superm1> it's got his name right above at least
<cjwatson> I assumed you used debcommit so the commit message was identical
<cjwatson> ah, debcommit doesn't show the [ ... ] bit
<cjwatson> ok
<superm1> debcommit strips the [ user ] stuff
<superm1> yeah
<ev> oh wow, gconftool.set doesn't actually work, and probably hasn't ever
 * ev fixes
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4366 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/gconftool.py): Call gconftool-2 --set with --config-source.
<superm1> i'm sure it was working before
<superm1> you can't use a terminal in the current dailies because of it...
<ev> perhaps it's just due to the way I'm bootstrapping ubiquity
<ev> missing an environmental variable or something like that
<ev> but this does seem correct
<superm1> without config source it's supposed to just use the default path, so is there a scenario that the path that should be in use isn't the default?
<ev> hm, not sure
<ev> I'll play with it in a minute
<ev> see if I can get a better answer
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4367 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: * Better lock down the installer environment when past partitioning.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: * Lock down the installer environment when at partitioning commit,
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  rather than just after automatic partitioning (and not manual
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  partitioning) (LP: #640604).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4368 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Add user switching to the list of things to disable in lockdown_environment.
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r287 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog slideshows/ubuntu/slides/link/general.css): Match the Ubuntu theme's color for the header.
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r288 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Update forgotten translation templates. Already has a freeze
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: exception (LP: #636945).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-17
<ara> ev, I am on holidays today, but I prepared the tracker to test ubiquity 2.3.19 and sent the call for testing
<ara> ev, I won't be able to test it today, but, go there later today to see if people have been testing
<ara> in case something important comes up
<cjwatson> ev: we should remember to bump ubiquity's version to 2.4.0 at some point
<ev> ara:  thanks!
<ara> http://pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com
<ev> cjwatson: indeed
<ara> ev, in any case, I will try to cover the remaining testcases on Monday
<cjwatson> ara: FWIW I've finally managed to find my Windows product key so I'll be doing some Wubi testing, and trying to nail down the grub packaging bug that causes upgrade confusion
<ara> cjwatson, great, thanks!
<ara> going offline now. Have a nice Friday and weekend!
<cjwatson> I'll need to set up firewall rules before then; no Windows machine gets to talk to the outside world from here ;-)
<ev> heh
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4369 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Do not show the quit button in OEM mode.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4370 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): Depend on aptdaemon (LP: #641051).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4371 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui): Fix the skip download button (LP: #628311).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4372 maverick-cleanup/ (3 files in 2 dirs): ready_text_label doesn't exist anymore.
<ev> ^ I'm removing dead code in a branch that I'll propose for merging into trunk
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4373 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: debconf_progress_window doesn't exist anymore.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4374 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Remove dead code in gtk_ui.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4375 maverick-cleanup/ (12 files in 8 dirs): The advanced dialog and summary page don't exist anymore.
 * ev stumbles onto http://pycheesecake.org/wiki/PythonTestingToolsTaxonomy
<soren> ev: Wow. Would I have loved to have found that earlier.
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/clone-digger-is-awesome.html
<shtylman> fancy
<smagoun> cjwatson: Hey, FWIW I got the 10.10 amd64 Beta to boot/install on my Macbook Pro 3,1 by remastering the CD. Thanks for your help yesterday.
<cjwatson> smagoun: wait, remastering the CD was just meant to give more information ...
<cjwatson> I wasn't expecting it to fix it
<cjwatson> smagoun: you remastered with isolinux-debug?
<smagoun> cjwatson: I copied the contents of the CD to a temp dir, deleted the 'boot' dir on the CD, then ran mkisofs on the tmpdir to make a new .iso. Then I burned to CD. I had a couple false starts, forgot to enable long filenames and copy over .disk.
<smagoun> cjwatson: I used a 10.10 i386 beta install to do the remastering, not sure if that's relevant
<cjwatson> so it's purely the multi-catalog nature that matters?
<cjwatson> well, we can release-note that some machines will have trouble and will need to use i386, I suppose
<smagoun> cjwatson: I didn't confirm that, but that's my hunch
<cjwatson> but it would be nice to remaster with isolinux-debug *and* the EFI stuff
<cjwatson> just to see if it's even getting in there
<smagoun> cjwatson: I believe the "Select CD-ROM Boot Type" prompt that I got stuck at comes from the firmware on the machine - is isolinux even in play at that point?
<cjwatson> I don't know enough about it to be sure.  It's possible for instance that it's being entered but failing
<smagoun> fair point
<smagoun> I won't have a chance to look at it until next week at the earliest, but I'll try to make time to check out isolinux-debug
<dpm> thanks ev for the detailed e-mail on string changes in ubiquity and the slideshow
<ev> sure thing
<dpm> :)
<cody-somerville> What tries to install installation-report during d-i install?
<cjwatson> /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/50save-logs
<ameetp> cjwatson, installer team:  Some of you already spoke with fader about this, but heads-up on bug 641259.  Let us know if we can provide you with any more information
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641259 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "grub does not appear to load after maverick post-beta install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641259
<cjwatson> ameetp: as I said to fader, debugging this sort of thing remotely is extraordinarily hard and I'm going to be extremely reliant on people with local access figuring stuff out
<cjwatson> I suppose you could try the grub-install --debug-image=all thing again, but it was pretty uninformative the last time - I'd need more than the last screenful
<ameetp> cjwatson:  yes, that makes sense.  We will support you
<ameetp> cjwatson:  sure we can try that again
<charlie-tca> should the installer offer to install third party software when selecting Free-Software Only?
<cjwatson> third party?  well, is it free?
<cjwatson> do you mean extras.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> everything there is free software, I'm told
<superm1> is he perhaps meaning the checkbox on the prepare page for 3rd party software?  like flash and mp3 etc
<charlie-tca> I don't think so. It's for playing mp3
<charlie-tca> superm1: that's the one
<charlie-tca> It seems wrong to offer that at all if the user has selected F6-Free software only at the boot menu
<charlie-tca> OTOH, the installer is working and I don't want to break it
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4376 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/ (26 files in 6 dirs): Get rid of wildcard imports.
<ev> superm1: any idea how well the minis support wake on lan, and if I they wake from S5?
<ev> the Internet is proving unhelpful
<ev> 10n, specifically
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: oh, I see what you mean.  I don't think it should
<cjwatson> part of the point of that option was to be FSF-friendly, which means it shouldn't even display the option
<charlie-tca> thanks for looking
<charlie-tca> should I file a bug?
<cjwatson> please
<charlie-tca> Okay
<superm1> ev, not from cold boot they don't - but they should from a warm boot.
<superm1> Keybuk experimented with all the permutations in linux, he could tell you the latest results he had better than i know current results though
<ev> okay, thanks
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4377 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/ (wrap_label.py frontend/gtk_ui.py): Remove the no longer used wrap_label.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4378 maverick-cleanup/ (10 files in 5 dirs): Clean up some more unused imports and variables.
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: bug 641676
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641676 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity installer gives options to install non-free software during Install using Free-software only option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641676
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4379 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/plugins/ (ubi-console-setup.py ubi-timezone.py ubi-usersetup.py): Don't import LabelledEntry. The Glade catalog does this for us.
<cody-somerville> Are there problems with the final_apt_preferences waypoint in Maverick?
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4380 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/plugins/ (ubi-language.py ubi-prepare.py ubi-usersetup.py): Remove unused KDE imports.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-18
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4381 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Remove a workaround for a *long* since fixed bug (bgo 437281).
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: I wasn't aware of any, and its implementation is very simpe
<cjwatson> *simple
<cjwatson> hm, I can take a guess mind you
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, This is what I'm running into: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/495591/
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: yeah, I was just guessing that
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: thing is, it seems to be the same in Debian
<cody-somerville> Debian reports the same issue.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: have you asked the Debian live guys?
<cody-somerville> or an issue
<cjwatson> it should be fixed there
<cody-somerville> [18:16] <dba> note that we're having a similar problem in debian too;
<cody-somerville> [18:16] <dba> apt-setup is supposed to be fixed soon.
<cjwatson> uh
<cjwatson> apt-setup has nothing to do with it.
<cjwatson> you can tell him I said that if you like
<cody-somerville> indeed. So not sure if he is referring to the same issue or not.
<cjwatson> base-installer/install-recommends is only in bootstrap-base.templates, not in live-installer.templates, but is used by code in base-installer (common to both)
<cjwatson> I don't know how that discrepancy should be resolved, so am hesitant to fix it one way or the other
<cjwatson> I've taken it to #debian-boot
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I imagine disabling that waypoint in Ubuntu's live-installer for now should be fine, eh? - since we don't not install recommends when installing the kernel
<cjwatson> let's allow time for this to be resolved in Debian
<cjwatson> recommends handling is delicate and I don't have brain-space right now to think through the implications
<cody-somerville> my manager wants me to fix this by EOD for one of our projects so I'll just make the change for that project and follow what happens in Debian
<cjwatson> feel free to change it in OEM, certainly
<cjwatson> I suspect I know which issue dba is referring to, and it's the one I'm working on fixing in that workspace over there -->
<superm1> ev, just fyi i've been noticing inconsistently on some installs that the window size isn't getting set right for the slideshow still.  rebooting the VM with no changes, it's fine the next time around http://imagebin.org/114549
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4382 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/ (frontend/gtk_ui.py plugins/ubi-prepare.py): Not enough coffee. Only Glade the application reads the XML catalog; libglade does not.
<ev> superm1: okay, I'll take a look at it over the weekend or on Monday
<ev> I really wish gtk.Builder.get_type_from_name was smart enough to do imports as needed, so I could do away with that import gtkwidgets.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4383 maverick-cleanup/ubiquity/plugin.py: Ensure that install always gets called with at least two arguments, as plugins rely on them.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-19
<highvoltage> ev: forgetting how windows works is a bad thing? :p
<ev> highvoltage: -ENOCONTEXT
<highvoltage> ev: whoops, turned out it was another evan d. that I saw on identica, sorry :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-12
<ev> this prepare page sizing is proving most annoying, especially without being able to use glade
<ev> I've got everything set to expand=false and it's still growing unnecessarily large
<stgraber> is it since the switch to pygi?
<stgraber> I noticed some layout difference on one of the edubuntu page where elements would use as much vertical space as possible even though they're set not to expand (but at least it's not too bad so didn't bother investigating)
<ev> stgraber: indeed
<ev> perhaps I should see if I can get a gtk3 build of parasite going to figure out exactly what's going on
<bdmurray> ev: I'm looking at bug 847475 and wonder if mvo should look at it since it seems to be an upgrade issue.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 847475 in ubiquity "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847475
<bdmurray> Sep 11 20:05:31 ubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add at-spi (pkg at-spi not marked upgrade)
<ev> bdmurray: doubtful, it looks like the locked database issue we've been seeing quite a bit of as of late
<bdmurray> ev: which is that?
<ev> oh, I was looking too far down in the log
<ev> bdmurray:
<ev> Sep 11 20:12:09 ubuntu plugininstall.py:   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/debconf.py", line 65, in command
<ev> Sep 11 20:12:09 ubuntu plugininstall.py:     self.write.flush()
<ev> Sep 11 20:12:09 ubuntu plugininstall.py: IOError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<ev> but I see what you're pointing at now
<ev> yeah, if mvo has time to look at the traceback around resolver.resolve, that'd be awesome
<bdmurray> ev: and are there any tells in the log that this is an upgrade?
<bdmurray> AptDaemon: INFO: UpgradeSystem() was called with safe mode: 1 ?
<ev> bdmurray: apt-clone is only run if it's an upgrade
<ev> but you'll only see it in syslog if it fails
<bdmurray> well we don't usually get bugs about successes
<ev> :)
<NCommander> cjwatson: (or anyone familiar with netboot images), is there a way to have linux-firmware available? I'd like to make panda wifi work in d-i, and it needs a firmware blob from linux-firmware
<cjwatson> NCommander: linux-firmware already builds nic-firmware udebs which are already built into d-i initrds ...
<cjwatson> NCommander: linux-firmware already builds nic-firmware udebs which are already built into d-i initrds ...
<NCommander> cjwatson: hrm, are all the firmwares copied into nic-firmwares or select ones? GrueMaster said the issue was a lack of firmware for the panda
<cjwatson> NCommander: I expect that it's manual
<cjwatson> yeah, see debian/nic-firmware.lst
<cjwatson> you can just send kernel-team@ a patch to add stuff
<NCommander> cjwatson: will do
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-13
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/584324
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 584324 in grub2 "grub2 fails when being installed in a partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Wellark> who are the maintainers? I can help to fix that
<cjwatson> not sure why it matters who the maintainers are :)
<cjwatson> if you have a patch, please do send it
<cjwatson> however we are *not* going to move to installing to a partition as a general default
<cjwatson> but I don't think the bug is really about that, it's just a side rant the reporter has
<cjwatson> I don't have a truecrypt system to test with; perhaps it would be worth attaching details such as --debug output from grub-install, the resulting /boot/grub/grub.cfg, the resulting contents of /boot/grub/, etc.
<cjwatson> ?
<allee> Hi, is there a sort of a --dry-run  way to run ubiquity?  Keyboard variant setting layout in at least the KDE frontend is unusable and I want to test my  changes
<allee> unusable means here: the import part of the variant describtion is replaced with '...' :(
<cjwatson> not really, I recommend using a live CD in kvm
<allee> cjwatson: uhm, okay. Thx
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-14
<Wellark> sigh.. Truecrypt would definitely need some love.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/849760
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 849760 in debian-installer "alternate installer does not allow multiple partitions to have bootable flag "on"" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> but IMHO manual setup is more advanced and it should not restrict the number of bootable partitions
<Wellark> whoa
<Wellark> I'm trying to install from daily oneiric alternate amd64 and I get error "The installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install" O.o
<Wellark> cjwatson: hmm.. proc is not mounted to /target/proc
<Wellark> shouldn't it be?
<Wellark> hmm.. more interestingly /target/etc/apt/suorces.list is empty
<Wellark> hmmh.. OK. I think I just got unlucky with the daily installer
<Wellark> now it screams that libreoffice-core has unmet dependencies
<Wellark> reverting to beta1 alternate installer
<cjwatson> Wellark: yes, we fixed that apt/eglibc bug yesterday.  *sigh* at unmet dependencies, not much I can do except wait for libreoffice to finish building everywhere
<cjwatson> hm, that's odd actually, it has
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/report.html doesn't list anything
 * cjwatson syncs an alternate image
<Wellark> cjwatson: well, I'm going to try again, this time with beta1 CD
<Wellark> I really need _some_ working system :D
<Wellark> of course this is all my fault as I want to stick with the windows installation and even make it more painful by adding truecrypt in the mix :D
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4940 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/nm.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Handle APs going away while trying to query their properties
<CIA-45> ubiquity: (LP: #838068).
<Wellark> cjwatson: OK, now installing with beta1
<Wellark> grub-install to /dev/sda3 fails
<Wellark> "This is a fatal error"
<Wellark> hmm.. something wrong with the paths perhaps..
<Wellark> "grub-installer: /usr/bin/grub-setup: error: cannot read '/grub/core.img' correctly.
<Wellark> should be '/boot/grub/core.img'
<cjwatson> no.  that path is relative to the root of the filesystem in question
<cjwatson> you have a separate /boot
<Wellark> yeah
<Wellark> and it's mounted
<cjwatson> irrelevant
<Wellark> ok
<cjwatson> grub-setup uses grub's own filesystem code to read it
<Wellark> what do you need?
<cjwatson> the appropriate grub-setup command run with -vv
<Wellark> I'm in the installers shell right now
<Wellark> ok, doing chroot
<cjwatson> you'll probably want to run 'grub-install --debug --force /dev/sda3' first to get the right command'
<Wellark> running..
<cjwatson> and if /proc and /sys aren't mounted, mount them; they were mounted when running grub-install, they just may not be mounted now
<Wellark> they are
<Wellark> I checked
<Wellark> odd..
<Wellark> "Installation finished. No error reported.
<Wellark> + exit0
<cjwatson> crappy cache coherency perhaps ...
<Wellark> "/usr/bin/grub-setup: info: opening the core image '/boot/grub/core.img'
<cjwatson> I'll give it a go in a while and see if I can track anything down, can't right now though
<Wellark> are you absolutely sure that the '/grub/core.img' should be absolute of the boot partition and not absolute to the root?
<cjwatson> yes.
<cjwatson> I am also absolutely sure that trying to diagnose the problem based solely on a glance at the messages isn't going to work :-)
<Wellark> nice. :-)
<Wellark> usefull debug XD
<cjwatson> core_path_dev = grub_make_system_path_relative_to_its_root (core_path_dev_full);
<cjwatson> is fairly explicit (and that variable's what's printed in the error message you quoted earlier)
<cjwatson> while the "opening the core image" message is core_path, a different variable
<Wellark> OK.
<Wellark> I have to leave for an hour or so
<Wellark> but I'll be back
<Wellark> I'll leave the machine as it is for now
<Wellark> cjwatson: back. kinda.
<Wellark> have to go to get child from daycare soon
<cjwatson> I expect to be in meetings for most of the rest of the day
<Wellark> ok, I'll then  try to figure out something :)
<{Axxes}> hi everyone! does anybody know wavemaker?
<ev> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/830892 - why would you not be able to mix pycairo and GI bindings? pycairo doesn't seem to touch any part of gobject.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 830892 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with AttributeError in run(): 'Pixbuf' object has no attribute 'render_pixmap_and_mask' (dup-of: 830061)" [High,Triaged]
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 830061 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with AttributeError in run(): 'Pixbuf' object has no attribute 'render_pixmap_and_mask'" [High,Fix released]
<cjwatson> ev: we needed to pass bindings of cairo types to GDK functions, and the GI GDK bindings expect GI cairo bindings not pycairo
<cjwatson> or at least that's how it seemed to me
<cjwatson> if you find a clever way to dodge that then by all means do :)
<cjwatson> Gdk.cairo_set_source_pixbuf in particular
<ev> ah, right
<cjwatson> and I think root.create_similar_surface probably returned a GI cairo type
<ev> annoying that cairo doesn't do the hand me a filename and I'll feed you back an image surface thing
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> I think you're probably right that a little C helper is easiest :-/
<ev> indeed, I'll get cracking on that
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4941 trunk/ (9 files in 5 dirs): Use a small C program to set the desktop wallpaper (LP: #830061).
<superm1> ev, i think you might have broken the accessibility profile setup in that commit
<ev> oh yes
<ev> good catch
<ev> fixing now, thanks
<superm1> sure np
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4942 trunk/bin/ubiquity-dm: Unbreak last commit.
<Wellark> cjwatson: bug #838981 might be the same problem
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838981 in grub2 "Upgrade to Beta 1 does not install grub to partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838981
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-15
<Symmz> Hey i was wondering if someone could help me with something
<Symmz> im getting this error message while installing
<Symmz> ok the error message is "udeved[75}: woker [147} failed while handling /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:05.0"
<Symmz> does anyone know what this means lol im stumped
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r375 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Convert HTML entities to their unescaped forms to help translators.
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Thanks Dylan McCall.
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r376 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/po/ (6 files in 6 dirs): generate-pot-files
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r377 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Fix changelog.
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r378 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 44
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4943 trunk/ (152 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4944 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-45> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu31, partman-base 151ubuntu1.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4945 trunk/src/wallpaper/Makefile.in: Add missing wallpaper Makefile.in
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4946 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.29
<Wellark> cjwatson: hi
<Wellark> well, at least the grub-setup problem can be easily workaround by dropping to installer shell, chrooting to /target and running grub-install and update-grub manually
<cjwatson> Wellark: yeah, it sounds like a cache coherency bug
<cjwatson> not sadly the first such
<Wellark> cjwatson: do you want me to report a new bug or is #838981 "close enough"?
<cjwatson> please file a new one
<cjwatson> it's easier to mark bugs as duplicates than it is to split them up
<stgraber> ev: Just saw your fix for the wallpaper in ubiquity. Sadly this won't work for edubuntu as our default wallpaper is /usr/share/backgrounds/edubuntu_default.png. What'd be the best way of making it work?
<ev> stgraber: probably factoring out the wallpaper path as an argument to the binary
<stgraber> then check for /usr/share/backgrounds/edubuntu_default.png in ubiquity-dm?
<ev> correct
<stgraber> ok, I'll do that once I'm done doing some more work on friendly-recovery
<ev> okay, cool
<ev> thanks
<Wellark> cjwatson: if you have time could you explain the cache coherency problem?
<Wellark> coherency problem when changing files outside of chroot and inside chroot?
<Wellark> shall I tag with something?
<cjwatson> no, tags are useless :-)
<Wellark> OK XD
<cjwatson> (for this anyway)
<cjwatson> people tag grub2 bugs with all kinds of irrelevant crap like "boot", gets on my nerves :-)
<Wellark> I feel you :)
<cjwatson> we're writing files to the partition using ordinary POSIX system calls, and then trying to read them back using GRUB's built-in filesystem drivers reading directly from the disk device
<cjwatson> there's a caching layer in between those and if it isn't properly flushed you can get this kind of symptom
<Wellark> I think the tags thingy is pretty much undocumented and people don't simply know how to use them
<Wellark> so, "sync" is not enough? :(
<Wellark> it _should_ be
<Wellark> bug #851012
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851012 in ubuntu "alternate installer: grub2 can't be installed on a partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851012
<cjwatson> Wellark: "it's a bit more complicated than that"
<Wellark> cjwatson: I'm sure it is :)
<Wellark> I'm just trying to learn something here:D
<Wellark> because AFAIK "sync" should force the actual buffers to be flushed to the permanent storage so why does that not happen or if it does indeed happen why doesn't grub see the data?
<Wellark> for example in reiser4 case the fact that programs did trigger sync (e.g. vi and emacs) and that caused tremendous performance problems as the reiser4 kernel module indeed was forced to sync to the disk
<Wellark> and that completely trashed the performance of the algorithms
<kyleN> superm1, hi. my project with oem-config is not installing lang packs for the user selected language even though the apt cache knows where they are at oem-config run time. do I need to turn that one somehow?
<kyleN> (he had discussed I think that it was automatic and the packs installed are those returned by check-language-support -l <user-selected-lang>)
<kyleN> we had, i mean
<kyleN> my packs are in an on disk archive from which I can install them with apt-get install, but no success on the oem-config path.
<kyleN> nothing in /var/log/oem-config.log (except some keymap warnings)
<kyleN> ev, do you know about this ^ ?
<kyleN> superm1, I also have another question: what's the best way to cut down the list of languages displayed on the first page of oem-config (without modifying source if possible).
<superm1> kyleN, you need to preseed only-show-installable languages to cut down the list
<superm1> as for it not installing them, can you confirm that you can actually apt-get install them manually with how they're set up in your apt cache?
<kyleN> superm1, ok I can check on the preseseding
<kyleN> superm1, I just did manually install them with apt-get from the on disk archive
<superm1> kyleN, then you'll  need to run oem-config in debug mode and see what is happening when it tries to install them i think
<kyleN> superm1, how. pass -debug arg and launch with sudo from normal termimal/desktop?
<superm1> kyleN, there is a kernel command line option for it
<superm1> debug-oem-config I think
<kyleN> superm1, ok. thanks
<superm1> kyleN, you can ask chris townsend to look at one of the oneiric ISOs that I have working with the full process if you want to compare, he can point you at it
<kyleN> superm1, thanks
<kyleN> only-show-installable-languages worked regarding cutting down display. (I also set find-installable to true), superm1
<superm1> kyleN, cool, so it only offers the ones in your pool now right?
<kyleN> superm1, right. but now I click Continue and it hangs and I con't move to the next page
<kyleN> Continue button never gets enabled properly
<superm1> you have to pick a language for it to get enabled
<superm1> maybe the sensitivity setting isn't working right?
<kyleN> superm1, I think this is something unrelated to stock oem-config. I'll let you know if there's an issue
<kyleN> superm1, something else I notice is that after session login, LANGUAGE var is unset and is not set in /etc/default/locale.
<kyleN> that's the main var now I think for controlling the user language for translation purposes
<superm1> kyleN, i think you need to investigate the debug logs to see what happened
<superm1> hopefully they're informative
<kyleN> superm1, do you expect LANGUAGE to be set?
<superm1> kyleN, LANG should be set in /etc/default/locale
<kyleN> superm1, LANG is. LANGUAGE is not and should be
<superm1> i dont think there is a LANGUAGE variable in /etc/default/locale by default
<kyleN> true, but there needs to be I believe
<superm1> i don't think so
<kyleN> it is THE var that sets the language for translation purposes now
<superm1> i just checked a recent spanish install and it's unset
<kyleN> at session time is it set? (must be)
<kyleN> LANG is now used for formats (number, currency, etc) only I believe
<superm1> i don't see it set in the session no (looking at export output)
<kyleN> and I bet you are not seeing all the translations in the UI you would expect
<superm1> well all the apps are in spanish it seems
<superm1> unity is in spanish
<superm1> so if it's supposed to be, that might be an unrelated problem to lang packs getting installed
<kyleN> i think it is unrelated
<superm1> there is something wrong with lightdm's screen not showing up properly in zh_CN i think though
<superm1> according to scripts/localechooser-apply LANGUAGE will only be set if the languagelist is one of  them that has alternatives
<kyleN> superm1, I am surprised. there was definitie movement away from LANG to LANGUAGE but oneiric seems to be using LANG for translations
<superm1> so it's possible
<kyleN> it is true that LANGUAGE sets a hierarchy
<superm1> maybe scripts/localechooser-apply needs to be updated still
<kyleN> LANGUAGE=fr_FR:en
<kyleN> kind of thing
<kyleN> superm1, if I set LANG in terminal to en_US.UFT-8 and launch gedit, it is in en
<kyleN> if I export LANGUAGE=fr_FR and launch gedit it is in french
<kyleN> my guess is that if LANGUAGE is unset it falls back to old-style lang
<kyleN> LANG
<kyleN> but LANGUAGE overrides, as it should
<superm1> looking at localechooser/post-base-installer.d/05localchooser it does the same thing, LANGUAGE is only set if languagelist is a list of languages with alternatives, otherwise it's useless
<superm1> so if that is no longer the case i think both localechooser and ubiquity need to be updated
<kyleN> so, I assert LANG should not be used for translation language.
<kyleN> I can ask david planella and martin pitt
<superm1> ok
<kyleN> I'll email them and cc you
<superm1> Ok
<kyleN> email?
<superm1> superm1@ubuntu.com is fine
<kyleN> thx
<kyleN> sent
<kyleN> now, why don't my lang packs install :)
<kyleN> superm1, does misc_install.py's do_install function always run? i inserted some code to write the value of the langpacks arg to file and it was never written...
<kyleN> sorry, that should be install_misc.py
<superm1> it's called from plugininstall.py's install_language_packs
<kyleN> ok
<superm1> so maybe is self.langpacks not being set?
<kyleN> maybe
<superm1> oem-config/install-language-support
<superm1> did you preseed that true?
<kyleN> ah
<kyleN> don't think so
<superm1> oh i think i remember ev decided  to not set it true because not all oem scenarios will have an on disk apt pool, that's right
<superm1> (by default)
<kyleN> that's ok as long as we know about it :)
<kyleN> yes, its false by default
<kyleN> superm1, progress. except for one bit. I had to add "--force-yes" to  the code in /usr/share/ubiquity/plugininstll.py or else it fails. Does this mean i did not set up my on-disk apt-cache correctly?
<kyleN> the code I refer to is the debconf-apt-progress line that actually does the installation of the pkgs
<kyleN> oh it still fails :(
<kyleN> no wait, the lang packs ARE (finally) installed. but I do get a big error message at the end of oem-config (in spanish)
<kyleN> so there is progress but not solved yet. the error is that the debconf-apt-progress that does that apt-get install exits with status of 100.
<kyleN> I can press OK and continue, but checking in another tty shows the lang packs are indeed installed
<kyleN> I'll have to take this up later, but to summarize:
<kyleN> to install lang pack debs I have in an on disk archive the apt-cache knows about (and from which I can install from at the command line):
<kyleN> Oh, and to only show the langs in oem-config  for which I have lang packs in that apt cache:
<kyleN> set debconf 'ubiquity ubiquity/show-only-installable boolean true'
<kyleN> set debconf 'oem-config oem-config/install-language-support boolean true'
<kyleN> edit /usr/share/ubiquity /installplugins.py to use the apt --force-yes option
<kyleN> (which may mean I set up my on disk archive wrong? ^ )
<kyleN> and I get an error pop-up after the lang packs are successfully installed indicating installplugins.py exited with status 100. but I can press OK and continue and all the lang packs are indeed isntalled
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-16
<cjwatson> 100 is an internal error, indicating that something fell over in a protocol-error kind of way - adding the --debug option should provide a useful trace somewhere
<cjwatson> sometimes happens when something spouts non-debconf-protocol garbage down the pipe to debconf
<CIA-45> os-prober: cjwatson * r328 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49
<CIA-45> os-prober: cjwatson * r329 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> os-prober: mount btrfs subvolume @ when present to access a btrfs formatted rootfs.
<CIA-45> os-prober: (LP: #764893)
<CIA-45> os-prober: cjwatson * r330 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): various style nits
<CIA-45> os-prober: cjwatson * r331 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): take my own advice on phrasing of warnings
<CIA-45> os-prober: cjwatson * r332 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-45> os-prober: cjwatson * r333 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu1
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4948 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY so our custom panel doesn't lose its
<CIA-45> ubiquity: indicators (LP: #837287).
<cjwatson> ev: do you have a clue how to fix bug 749702?  I've just spent 20 minutes trying to inhale the atk docs and failed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 749702 in ubiquity ""Try Ubuntu" screen-reads as "Try $RELEASE"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749702
<cjwatson> ev: ping again for bug 644198, which you said you'd sort for beta-2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644198 in ubiquity "Ubuntu LIve Cd does not enable bluetooth before choice menu in live-cd" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644198
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4949 trunk/ (25 files in 9 dirs): Port the panel to GTK3.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-18
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r381 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (362 files in 7 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r382 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 46
<stgraber> yeah, found a way of fixing ibus in ubiquity!
<stgraber> wish there was a cleaner way though :)
<stgraber> yeah, I finally got ubiquity to use ibus and let me type some chinese characters ;)
<highvoltage> yay :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-10
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5651 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py): Remove a couple of vestiges of migration-assistant.
<babyface_> anybody has a look on bug: 1048477?  it's ubiquity released.
<cjwatson> babyface_: will look
<cjwatson> xnox: I think I see the problem
<cjwatson> straced the whole thing and dug through it ...
<cjwatson> It's in udisks2-inhibit.  I'm doing s/mkdir/mkdir -p/ now
<xnox> hmm.. the only change done recently.
<xnox> blame pitti =)
<xnox> cjwatson: if you have to do that it means udisks2 are not running... which should be ok cause we don't have it running in ubiquity-dm. Is there a reason we might want udisks to be running?!
<xnox> and since it's dbus... if you try to check over dbus if it's there, it will be activated.
<cjwatson> I think it's fine for it not to be running
<cjwatson> It mostly only causes us trouble
<xnox> ok.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5652 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Catch OverflowError as well as ValueError from datetime functions, for
<CIA-11> ubiquity: forward-compatibility with Python 3.3.
<CIA-11> tzsetup: cjwatson * r528 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog common.templates common.templates.in): Update to current timezone data, including adding timezone names for PS.
<CIA-11> tzsetup: cjwatson * r529 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu12
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5653 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Use importlib rather than __import__.
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r257 partman-auto-lvm-ubuntu/ (TODO debian/changelog lib/auto-lvm.sh):
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: After creating partitions, wait for devices to settle and wipe
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: left-over LVM from them. (Closes: #542441) (LP: #154086)
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r258 partman-auto-lvm-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 45ubuntu3
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-11
<CIA-13> base-installer: cjwatson * r980 ubuntu/debian/ (base-installer.templates bootstrap-base.templates changelog):
<CIA-13> base-installer: Move debconf templates relating to kernel installation from
<CIA-13> base-installer: bootstrap-base to base-installer.
<CIA-13> base-installer: cjwatson * r981 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-13> base-installer: Allow live-installer to override the title template used by kernel
<CIA-13> base-installer: installation code.
<CIA-13> base-installer: cjwatson * r982 ubuntu/debian/changelog: close bug for kernel installation failure
<CIA-13> base-installer: cjwatson * r983 ubuntu/debian/rules: append templates.gen to base-installer.templates, not bootstrap-base.templates
<CIA-13> base-installer: cjwatson * r984 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.122ubuntu11
 * cjwatson fixes the bot to report changes to live-installer
<CIA-13> live-installer: cjwatson * r33 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu6
<ogra_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/run/udisks2/inhibit-polkit': No such file or directory
<ogra_> in bug 1048693
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048693 in ubiquity "Unrecoverable installer error - Sep 10 15:21:38 ubuntu kernel: [ 9.792026] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 130" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048693
<ogra_> could that be related to the udisks2 fix ?
<ogra_> oh, its actually a duplicate of bug 1048211 it seems
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048211 in udisks2 "udisks2-inhibit crashes if udisks2 is not running" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048211
<xnox> ogra_: true, but what is EDID checksum and why is it invalid is another question....
<ogra_> xnox, hggdh can tell you ... the firmware of the KVM in the lab is broken
<ogra_> but that should still make xorg start in a default fallback resolution
<cjwatson> Is that a case of somebody picking the scariest-looking line out of a log file and using it as the bug title?
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> yeap
<ogra_> marked it as dup now
<cjwatson> I'd ignore that for now on the grounds that the person who set that bug title isn't a ubiquity developer and is probably guessing :)
<xnox> but to be honest most of the time that works ;-)
<stgraber> ubiquity: stgraber * r5655 bin/ubiquity-dm, debian/changelog: Merge fix for xfwm4 by Simon Steinbeiß
<stgraber> (sorry, forgot to re-install cia when I changed machine and moved to 12.10 ;))
<CIA-13> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5655 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Merge fix from xfwm4 by Simon Steinbeiß
<xnox> stgraber: there you go =) strange how it submits with my name instead of the acctual commiter, but what's the difference....
<stgraber> hehe, yeah :)
<xnox> i guess I get the cia.vc brownie points but they are not worth anything in the 4H club
<xnox> ;-)
<stgraber> I guess it uses cia_user from ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<xnox> stgraber: what's the actually best way to restart ubiquity-dm session after modifying some ubiquity files?
 * xnox goes to s/dmitrij.ledkov/xnox in the bazaar.conf
<stgraber> xnox: stop lightdm ; stop ubiquity ; pkill -9 X ; start ubiquity
<stgraber> at some point I should find a way of getting ubiquity-dm to kill X properly so I can drop the pkill -9 X ;)
<xnox> hmmm... ok let me try that.
<xnox> Cause last time around ubiquity respawned with only half panel and background rendering issues =/
<stgraber> well, that's what it's usually doing in kvm nowadays for me, even on the first start
<stgraber> but that's mostly because kvm starts with a silly resolution of > 2000px...
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-12
<CIA-14> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5659 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.32
<CIA-14> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5657 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-14> ubiquity: 1.122ubuntu11, partman-auto-lvm 45ubuntu3, tzsetup 1:0.26ubuntu12.
<CIA-14> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5658 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs): pep8 fixes in Riddell's code
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-13
<veebers> Hi all, I submitted bug: 1049535 and have had the chance to try out the iso with the fix in it, unfortunately it still fails (albeit slightly further along)
<veebers> now with the error message: ubuntu ubiquity" /bin/fetch-url: 4 .: Can't open /lib/preseed/preseed.sh
<veebers> What's the preferred method of me submitting another bug??
<veebers> Would you like a new one completely, or should I comment on the prev. mentioned one?
<veebers> (oh and there should only be 1 ? before, oops)
<veebers> cjwatson: just FYI I re-opened bug 1049535 due to the issue mentioned above (and a bug comment)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049535 in ubiquity "Install fails when using a preseed file that adds a PPA using: d-i apt-setup/local0/..." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049535
<CIA-14> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5660 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Make Add/Remove/Change toolbar not have a background. Thanks to
<CIA-14> ubiquity: askubuntu and andrewsomething.
<CIA-14> ubiquity: xnox * r5660 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Make Add/Remove/Change toolbar not have a background. Thanks to
<CIA-14> ubiquity: askubuntu and andrewsomething.
 * xnox yeah, new nick =)
<CIA-14> ubiquity: xnox * r5661 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Fix TypeError in a debug statement when resize is not possible due to
<CIA-14> ubiquity: small total disk space.
<CIA-14> ubiquity: xnox * r5662 trunk/ (34 files in 9 dirs): Remove more of Python 2 support. We are not going back to the __future__.
<cjwatson> Well spotted
<cjwatson> Although
<cjwatson> Keeping 'from __future__ import print_function' would be helpful because it convinces vim's syntax highlighting to do the right thing automatically
<xnox> cjwatson: use emacs
 * xnox hides
<cjwatson> Heretic
<xnox> cjwatson: does vim autoclear whitespace on file-save for you?
<xnox> cjwatson: cause emacs indents blocks, when i simply want to insert a newline to visually separate code
<cjwatson> It could if I asked it to, but I dislike that because it produces noisy diffs
<cjwatson> vim will sometimes autoindent the current line or something incorrectly, but not generally a whole block
<cjwatson> Sorry, it's not vim's built-in highlighting that the lack of print_function confuses, it's the normally excellent pyflakes.vim
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah current lines, same here. Yeah noise diffs....
<cjwatson> Not that I can find where this is implemented
<cjwatson> In general I can't see how an editor might realistically be able to determine accurately that a Python 3 module (without #!) is Python 3 and highlight it appropriately
<cjwatson> Without a fearsome amount of contextual analysis
<xnox> cjwatson: it's 2012, surely it should default to python3 =)))))
<cjwatson> Perhaps Emacs is just allowing both syntaxes, which has its own problems
<xnox> my .emacs doesn't play well with barry's pyflakes modes....
<xnox> so I run pyflakes in the terminal frame
<xnox> which is so-so =/
<xnox> emacs insists on generating foo.py.pyflakes.py which is ugly =/
<CIA-14> ubiquity: xnox * r5663 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Use py3compile, instead of pycompile.
<stgraber> oh fun, looks like CIA is dead again...
<stgraber> anyway, just commited a fix for bug 446679
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 446679 in ubiquity "Release Notes can't be opened when Firefox is already running." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446679
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-14
<FourDollars> Hi, does ubiquity support partman/late_command ?
<FourDollars> Or preseed/late_command ?
<FourDollars> I don't know why I can use partman/early_command but not partman/late_command neither preseed/late_command. :(
<veebers> FourDollars: I'm looking at this myself and came across this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<veebers> specifically: ubiquity/success_command
<FourDollars> veebers: Thank you. :D
<veebers> FourDollars: np :)
<veebers> does anyone know if I should still use 'in-target' if I use ubiquity/success_command  (like I do when I use d-i preseed/late_command string)
<veebers> The docs mention: (runs outside of /target, but /target is mounted when the command is invoked).
<veebers> I should take that to mean that I don't?
<FourDollars> veebers: I think in-target command doesn't not exist at the live environment.
<FourDollars> veebers: It only exists in pure debian-installer environment.
<FourDollars> s/not//
<veebers> FourDollars: ah ok, cheers
<FourDollars> ubiquity: /bin/in-target
<FourDollars> Sorry, it does exist. XD
<babyface_> found a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1050788 in quantal iso build 20120914,  anybody has a look on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050788 in debian-installer "failed to install quantal server iso build 20120914: chroot: can't execute '/sbin/ldconfig': No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> FourDollars: partman/late_command has never existed, FYI
<cjwatson> babyface_: I'll look, thanks
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I see. Thanks. :)
<xnox> cjwatson: cjwatson:  did you see the last comment on bug 1049535 , that just including fetch-url was not enough.... it sources preseed/preseed.sh which is not installed into neither regular udebs nor in the ubiquity. Not sure how it's suppose to work.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049535 in ubiquity "Install fails when using a preseed file that adds a PPA using: d-i apt-setup/local0/..." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049535
<cjwatson> xnox: yes, I saw it
 * xnox xnox is is stuttering
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> that script should stop sourcing preseed.sh, so that part of the fix is trivial
<cjwatson> but I wanted to actually test it this time, which is why it's taking a bit longer :)
<cjwatson> (it certainly *is* in regular udebs, though - preseed-common)
<xnox> ah, I see...but debian-installer-utils binary packages do not depend on preseed-common & there is some preseed.sh file in debian-installer-utils hence my confusion about it not being installed.
<cjwatson> right, in d-i it doesn't matter because preseed-common is always installed
<cjwatson> it's a leftover from fetch-url having originally been part of one of the preseed packages
<cjwatson> anyway, either I'll get it tested and upload today, or I'll upload anyway and risk the bug being reopened again
<veebers> cjwatson: I realise now that the reason I came across the bug 1049535 is because I was originally using the preseed file with the alternate iso and now I'm using the desktop iso
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049535 in ubiquity "Install fails when using a preseed file that adds a PPA using: d-i apt-setup/local0/..." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049535
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> hmm, why is the server installer going anywhere near bootstrap-base
<cjwatson> oh, bah, seed expansion horror
<cjwatson> I'll have to restore my awful hack in cdimage for now
<veebers> if I have multiple commands in a  ubiquity/success_command if one fails does it execute the rest?
<veebers> i.e. ubiquity/success_command string true; false; echo hello > file.log
<veebers> will the echo command be executed here?
<cjwatson> Yes.  If you don't want that to happen then either use  &&  instead of  ;  or put  set -e  at the start.
<veebers> cool, thanks cjwatson
<veebers> I'm having issue with my success_command, it used to work fine as a late_command, I'm just trying to narrow down what's wrong
<cjwatson> try 'set -x;' at the start to get a trace.
<veebers> cjwatson: I think that's what I'm looking for. I expected details in /var/log/installer/syslog (on the installed machine)
<veebers> but there wasn't what I expected.
<cjwatson> should be either there or /var/log/installer/debug; but only if anything actually comes out on stderr.
<veebers> ah ok, will check that too, thanks again cjwatson
<veebers> cjwatson: sorry if this is a silly question. when I use set -x will that output go into a log that I can see post install, or do I need to be tailling a file during?
<cjwatson> it should land in syslog
<veebers> awesome
<cjwatson> well, one of /var/log/installer/{syslog,debug}, can't remember which.
<cjwatson> (post-install locations)
<veebers> as long as it's there afterwards :)
<xnox> partman and I were not good friends today
<stgraber> can anyone be good friend with partman anyway? :)
<xnox> stgraber: well i create encrypted partitions, it tells me they are there, but then it does not activate them claiming they are not.... what it told me they are.... f###ing liar
<xnox> i am doing d-i install and diffing the logs so see where did I miss a step to the left and a jump to the right
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-09
<rostam> HI all, I have installed a system with some packages. I would like to replicated exact the same image (with installed packages) to another system. I found out through dpg --get-selections I can get the list of all the installed pkgs . How could I automate this task?  thx
<infinity> rostam: How much more automatic do you need "dpkg --get-selections | dpkg --set-selections"?
<antarus> infinity: do you know of a good guide for making custom initramfs's? Possibly customizing D-I?
<infinity> antarus: Just the ones in my head.
<antarus> goddamn it libopencryptoki is a giant piece of shit
 * antarus grumbles
<cjwatson> antarus: For customising d-i it's easiest to use d-i's own build system - more detail than you could possibly want in build/README in the debian-installer source package
<cjwatson> Mostly it's a matter of dropping things into build/localudebs/ and running the appropriate make target in build/
<cjwatson> Sometimes creating build/sources.list.udeb.local first
<antarus> cjwatson: ok great
<antarus> I'll jot that down in the designdoc
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-10
<kentb> in order for driver-injection-disk-detect stuff to work, you definitely have to preseed it via file or kernel command line at install time, right?  Would it be possible for the next release to have the installer check for that automatically similar to how anaconda does it in RHEL (basically check for any block device with OEMDRV label)?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-11
<xnox> kentb-out: hm? driver-injection-disk/load has default as "true", so if the driver-injection-disk-detect udeb is present it should auto detect & use OEMDRV disk.
<cjwatson> xnox: I'm working on bug 1197766, BTW - I think I see what you did wrong
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197766 in OEM Priority Project "Different partition layout after recovery with keep home partition" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197766
<cjwatson> need to do the filtering in choose_recipe instead.  Trying a similar-but-different patch
<xnox> hm. ok.
<xnox> cjwatson: note that at the moment the workaround is to use "0 0 0" for the UEFI partition in the recipe. Then it's reused without affecting calculated size required.
<cjwatson> min_size is too low-level to go modifying $scheme
<cjwatson> mm, I guess that would work too
<kentb> xnox: right. That's what I interpreted as well, but, it seems that if we don't do something like "anna/choose_modules=driver-injection-disk-detect" at the installer command line the dirver disk on USB stick won't get picked up (at least from what I can tell).  I'll be glad to try again without the command line parameters to be sure, but, we won't see
<kentb> anything in /var/cache/firmware/ if we don't.  I could completely be missing something, though.
<xnox> kentb: interesting, that indicates that driver-injection-disk-detect udeb is missing by default and needs a manual nudge to be fetched. What media are you installing from?
<kentb> xnox: usb for the OS and then the driver disk on a separate USB stick, formatted fat32 with an OEMDRV label.  The anna portion of the command line is so far the nudge that it needed to load the driver-injection-disk udeb.
<xnox> kentb: "usb for the OS" netinstall, server, mini image?
<kentb> xnox: so, if there's a way to get that udeb loaded up by default, that'll be a big help (I think).
<kentb> xnox: the server image in this case
<xnox> cjwatson: infinity: driver-injection-disk-detect is currently "Priority: optional", is ok to bump it to "Priority: standard" such that it gets auto-loaded by default, as per ^
<cjwatson> That's probably fine, but its value in the package makes no difference - it has to be overridden in the archive.
<cjwatson> It'll slow down the installer a bit by iterating over all USB partitions.  Probably not significantly.
<cjwatson> I dunno.  It does mean that if you leave a malicious stick inserted unwarily, it can silently own your installation, since driver-injection-disk/load is true by default and not displayed.
<cjwatson> So it does make me a bit nervous.
<xnox> and there is no signature checks / validation of the installed debs on the sticks.
<xnox> =/ essentially an open backdoor into otherwise verified installation.
<xnox> kentb: ^^^
<kentb> xnox: right. understood.
<cjwatson> Is it so bad to need to pass anna/choose_modules=driver-injection-disk-detect?  We could add an alias for that if it's just about length.
<infinity> It's not wildly intuitive for the "average user".
<infinity> But I'd expect a debconf template asking me if I want to use driver disks before scanning and copying willy-nilly.
<infinity> (Which then adds another question if we make it a default component, which sucks)
<kentb> cjwatson: what infinity said.  Plus we're looks to streamline the process a bit.  RHEL has it built into anaconda to check for those OEMDRV disks automatically.  Big picture, we're looking to get Ubuntu listed in the lifecycle controller on poweredge as an option to install the OS on poweredege servers.  RHEL, Windows, and SLES are on there now.  When you
<kentb> select the OS, the lifecycle controller will provide out-of-box drivers via a virtual disk labeled OEMDRV.  It might be possible for the lifecycle controller folks to add that command line automatically, but, we're still working on getting our foot in the door with them so to speak.
<infinity> Could we just scan and *if* we find OEMDRV disks, then trigger a yes/no template before doing Very Bad Things?
<kentb> infinity: that'd be good, too.  That's how RHEL does it now.  It stops and asks even with the OS selected in lifecycle controller.
<cjwatson> Yeah, if there were UI then I'd be less unhappy
<cjwatson> (Preseedable, of course)
<cjwatson> That's probably just a matter of lifting the priority of that question to high.
<cjwatson> It's medium right now.
<kentb> I'm game for whatever you guys think is the safest way to do it
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, raising it to high would trip it all the time, wouldn't it?
<infinity> cjwatson: (I haven't looked, but I assume it asks before scanning currently, rather than after)
<cjwatson> No, it's only displayed if there's actually something to do
<cjwatson>         if [ "$label" = "OEMDRV" ]; then
<infinity> Ahh.
<cjwatson>                 db_input medium driver-injection-disk/load || true
<infinity> Well, that would be perfect, then.
<kentb> indeed!
<xnox> cjwatson: raise the priority on the question to high, raise the priority on the package, keep the default at true?
<cjwatson> Sounds right
<xnox> ack, will update merge proposal.
<rostam> HI all,  so I have created a list of installed packages on my system: "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages". Now I have created kickstart/preseed iso image installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  How could I install packages listed in 'my-packages' during kickstart installation? thx
<rostam> Hello, during custom installation Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server, I still get asked: "Write the changes to disks?" how could I preseed that please? thx
<maxb> d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<maxb> d-i partman/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true
<maxb> rostam: ^
<maxb> You can include just the _nooverwrite line to skip prompting only if there are no existing partitions that will be overwritten (fresh empty drives)
<rostam> maxb: I did have the first d-i, but not the second one so I will try that now. Thanks
<jbicha> xnox: ubiquity's autopkgtest fails because python3-oauthlib isn't installed, you can add dependencies to debian/tests/control if you need to
<jbicha> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/5989
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-12
<cjwatson> xnox: (sorting jbicha's comment now)
<cjwatson> (though slightly differently)
<twb> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<twb> ...has 404'd for me for a couple of days.  Is it coming back, or is it gone because 10.04 is EOLd on the desktop?
<twb> Oh wait, brain fart -- that's 8.04.  I'll just remove it from my cron job.
<cjwatson> hardy is EOL everywhere.
<cjwatson> It just took us a while to remove it from archive after the EOL.
<twb> No worries.
<xnox> cjwatson: by denewing ubiquity-ubuntuone package? oh and adding as depends, bah, thanks =)
<cjwatson> I didn't denew it, but yeah, test dependency
<yleger> Hi
<xnox> hello!
<Yaann> I have a small problem with a preseeded netinstall on armhf
<Yaann> It fails while trying to install libglib2.0-0_2.36.0-1ubuntu2_armhf.deb with a "requires the xzcat command, which is not available"
<xnox> Yaann: that's weird, as dpkg is task:minimal and it can / knows how to unpack xz compressed debs. What release are you on and / or which netinstall images are you using?
<cjwatson> xnox: this is an error from debootstrap
<cjwatson> packages in the debootstrapped set must not use xz
<cjwatson> and that version is from raring
<xnox> cjwatson: debootstrap still did not gain xz dependency? _sad_ i remember the discussions from more than a year ago....
<cjwatson> xnox: It's fundamentally difficult since debootstrap is meant to work minimally on other distributions!
<cjwatson> Though, that said, busybox had unxz turned on in quantal
<cjwatson> So this ought to work ...
<cjwatson> Which goes back to which network install images are you using?
<xnox> arch, fedora - switched to xz.
<cjwatson> *shrug* you might get lucky
<Yaann> xnox: cjwatson I'm using the precise netboot image
<Yaann> The one found here http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-armhf/current/images/armadaxp/netboot/uInitrd
<cjwatson> Yaann: It isn't in general possible to use the precise netboot image to install later releases of Ubuntu
<cjwatson> Yaann: You need to use the raring netboot image to install raring
<cjwatson> Yaann: This is one of the more obscure possible failure modes :-)
<Yaann> actually i'm trying to install precise with the precise netboot image
<cjwatson> But libglib2.0-0_2.36.0-1ubuntu2_armhf.deb is a package from raring
<Yaann> ok let me check
<cjwatson> libglib2.0-0 | 2.32.1-0ubuntu2 |       precise | amd64, armel, armhf, i386, powerpc
<cjwatson> libglib2.0-0 | 2.32.3-0ubuntu1 | precise-updates | amd64, armel, armhf, i386, powerpc
<Yaann> I may have made something stupid
<cjwatson> libglib2.0-0 | 2.32.4-0ubuntu1 | precise-proposed | amd64, armel, armhf, i386, powerpc
<cjwatson> libglib2.0-0 | 2.36.0-1ubuntu2 |        raring | amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<Yaann> cjwatson: there is not netboot install image for raring on armadaxp, at least I did not found any
<cjwatson> No, that's right, because the armadaxp kernel is no longer supported from raring
<cjwatson> debian-installer (20101020ubuntu222) raring; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Stop building images for armadaxp, which use a no-longer-maintained 3.5
<cjwatson>     kernel.
<cjwatson>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 14 Mar 2013 11:34:39 -0700
<cjwatson> So you're stuck on precise (or quantal, but that's supported for less long)
<cjwatson> You could in theory install precise and upgrade just the userspace later, but not sure how long that'll keep working
<Yaann> cjwatson: So the support of armadaxp is supposed to be discontinued ?
<cjwatson> I believe so, I'm afraid
<Yaann> cjwatson: xnox : You were right, it's just a misconfiguring of my debconf file which pointed to raring instead of precise
<Yaann> misconfiguration *
<cjwatson> OK, great
<cjwatson> Yaann: FWIW you can probably just delete whatever that line is - the installer doesn't normally need to be told which release to install
<Yaann> cjwatson: Ok, nice, thanks a lot, I could have lost an other couple of hours
<Yaann> cjwatson: Are they any difference between the build of the initramfs on different armhf processors ?
<cjwatson> Yes, not least that the initramfs contains modules from different kernels
<cjwatson> Very few if any differences outside that though
<Yaann> so actually if I use a custom kernel with the needed modules, I should be able to use any initramfs
<Yaann> from the armhf architecture
<cjwatson> No, you'd have to build your own initramfs
<cjwatson> Against your custom kernel
<cjwatson> You'd do that by plugging it into the build system in the debian-installer source package from the appropriate release
<Yaann> Yes but if the modules are compiled in the kernel I do not need to recompile the initramfs, right ?
<cjwatson> Eh.  Maybe.  I think that might result in some confusion and I don't recommend it
<cjwatson> There are places where d-i will try to install more modules for itself and if you've tried to work around it that way then it will almost certainly fail.
<Yaann> cjwatson: Ok, I'm may take a look it, thanks a lot again !
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-13
<rostam> HI I am creating custom kickstart/preseed for Ubuntu 12.04.  At the end of installation I do not want system to reboot, what should I do?thx
<rostam> HI another question, I am using combination of kickstart and preseed to automate ubuntu installation. how could I make installation interactive during %post installation? thx
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-15
<paul_> hi everyone
<paul_> anyone can help me with the ubuntu installation on a lenovo laptop with win 8 ?
<paul_> i get grub-install fatal error
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-09
<jamin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1362920
<jamin> cjwatson, xnox: ^^
<cjwatson> jamin: fixed in trunk, thanks
<jamin> cjwatson: thank you
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-10
<TurkerTunali1> Hi guys,  I've created a user when installing ubuntu server 14.04 (namely:ubuntu) . I want to ask you that does this user has root privileges? Because I have some strange behaviours. I have a script which installs Postgresql 9.3 along with our ERP and it works greate on AWS but my local machines can't connect Postgresql.
<CarlFK> TurkerTunali1:  you should ask on  /j #ubuntu-server
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-11
<phill_> Hi, Having issues with preseed, and kernel opts. Specifically, ath9k device failing to auth (reason 15) on 4 way handshake. it does configure with wpa_supplicant after install though... anyone seen this before? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<CarlFK> phill_: you are trying to use wifi to do the install?
<jamin> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1296883
<jamin> cjwatson: with that patch (on top of the others) oem-config should finally be fully functional.  Though I'm still experiencing issues if it don't force it to avoid using a framebuffer in my virtual machines
<cjwatson> is this asserting that somehow switching to chvt might bring /var/lib/oem-config/run into existence?
<jamin> cjwatson: no, without it, a ubuntu-server OEM install ends it's boot on vt7
<jamin> as the report indicates, users then think the boot hung as they are expecting a login prompt
<jamin> this prompt is in fact waiting on VTs 1-6
<jamin> assuming one finds this (as I did) and then runs "oem-config-prepare" *and* has dealt with all the other oem-config issues, then reboots, they'll be prompted for the firstboot config
<jamin> all subsequent boots work fine.
<jamin> the entire issue here is when oem-config is present, but is *not* going to run... in *that* situation the boot ends on VT7 when in fact it should be switched to VT1 (which is what the patch does)
<jamin> sure the presence check for /var/lib/oem-config/run is done twice, but I don't think that's a major issue, I guess the patch could be rewritten, but the essence is that if oem-config is not going to run, the system needs to change to vt1
<jamin> cjwatson: any chance of seeing these oem-config fixes actually make it into the LTS?
<cjwatson> jamin: yeah, it's just confusing in a delicate area, I'd prefer to see the patch a bit clearer
<cjwatson> jamin: I think we can backport the lot of this once it's confirmed to work in utopic, yes
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-12
<jamin> cjwatson: what do you feel is confusing about it and how would you prefer to see it?
<cjwatson> jamin: I would like to see it rearranged such that it doesn't have a second spurious test, and to have a comment explaining what's going on.
<soren> If I wanted to create a quick and dirty bootable USB stick that just runs a few simple commands and echoes some stuff to the console, what would be my best starting point?
<xnox> soren: custom initramfs, plus kernel from any image with matching grub-efi from said image flashed onto efi partition.
<soren> xnox: Thanks. I ended up just replacing the initrd in a mini.iso. It seems to work as expected.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-08
<Fudge> hi wanting to find some more info on ubiquity with debconf_ui I blieve that is the text installer for cli/server images. at the moment for a blind user that uses speakup with either espeakup or speechd-up which uses a soft synthisizer speech goes completely silent. are there other ways to invoke or change the interface?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-09
<cyphermox> Fudge: well, server images don't actually use the debconf_ui from ubiquity, they work using debian-installer. It's all shell script, but I'm not quite sure how it would get to drive a speech synthesizer
<cjwatson> cyphermox: there is some speakup support in it, I believe it works in Debian, may just be a matter of making sure the right bits are hooked into our d-i initrd
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ah. I'll dig in some more, thanks.
<tron103> I'm using pxelinux to push ubuntu netinstaller. Is it possible to create a new initrd/vmlinuz with the latest kernel?
 * tron103 slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-10
<infinity> tron103: Define "the latest kernel"?
<Fudge> thanks cyphermox  and cjwatson
<cyphermox> Fudge: np. lemme see if I can find something out quick
<Fudge> :)
<cyphermox> there may be a trick, by enabling espeakup as a module early on (you'd need to add things to the command line, or roll your own d-i image)
<cyphermox> but I found some hints that it might be broken because of kernel changes
<cyphermox> Fudge: so, the additional command-line entry you'd probably need would be "modules=espeakup-udeb", but it's not shipped on the server CD, so in a current case, at best you'd have to get online somehow through the menus before it would download the udeb
<cyphermox> so, the answer is most likely that if you want to make this work, for the time being it means building your own ISO if you want espeakup-udeb to be available
<cyphermox> (or rebuild d-i, making it included in the mini.iso, but that means you'll need to bump the disk size it allows
 * cyphermox goes to bed
<tron103> I've installed ubuntu-server 14.04 with the 3.16.0-30-generic kernel and a custom network driver that is needed. Is there a way to build an initrd/kernel combo for this version? The downloaded netboot installer is an older version of the kernel and won't accept my kernel modules.
<Fudge> cyphermox:  that is very helpful mate, thank you so much
<infinity> tron103: There's no way the netboot installer uses an older kernel than that (In fact, I'm looking right now, and it's 3.16.0-45, currently).
<infinity> tron103: You're building for a kernel that's 7 months old.
<tron103> Infinity: My cd ISO installed ubuntu-server 14.04 is at 3.16.0-30-generic, the real problem is that the netinstaller initrd is version 3.13.0-24-generic at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<cjwatson> you want to use trusty-updates not trusty
<tron103> lol
<tron103> why is that?
<cjwatson> trusty is the version released with 14.04 on release day, it doesn't get updated
<cjwatson> just like the archives, post-release updates go in trusty-updates
<tron103> thank you cj, ill keep that in mind
<tron103> I ended up finding the kernel-version specific modules and can now bring up the inifiniband interface, but it won't get dhcp for some reason. seems to only see ipv6
<tron103> I could try and rebuild everything with http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
<tron103> wow... the current netboot is at 3.13.0-61-generc
<tron103> grrr
<tron103> still smaller than my install version
<infinity> tron103: There are netboot directories for each of 3.13, 3.16, and 3.19
<infinity> tron103: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/
<tron103> thank you a bunch for that
<tron103> so I have to look at cdimage instead of the archive
<infinity> tron103: That page links to the archive, it's just nicer than remembering the deep links.
<tron103> ah. its something called "vivid"... not just trusty
<infinity> tron103: 3.16 would be lts-utopic, actually, not lts-vivid.
<tron103> right you are :)
<tron103> nice. its 3.16.0-45-generic.
<cjwatson> Not sure the lts-utopic kernel is still supported though, since utopic isn't
<tron103> hmm now i wonder if the kernel modules from  3.16.0-30-generic will insert into 3.16.0-45-generic
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> At least I doubt it, the point of changing the ABI number is that the ABI changed
<infinity> lts-utopic is supported until 3mo after 16.04 comes out.
<cjwatson> infinity: oh really?  ok
<infinity> cjwatson: Says so on the handy cdimage/netboot page. :)
<infinity> So it must be true, cause I wrote it.
<infinity> *handwave*
<cjwatson> fair enough
<infinity> cjwatson: But, basically, we support all the lts-N kernels until the .5 point release, where lts-next-lts becomes the only one supported with a highly-encouraged and annoying upgrade message.
<tron103> thats a nope to inserting 3.16.0-30-generic modules into 3.16.0-45-generic
<tron103> so my secret way of finding my compiled modules is to google: site:http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ib_addr.ko 3.13.0-24-generic
<infinity> tron103: Err, wait.  What?  ib_addr should be included already, why do you need to compile your own?
<tron103> ib_addr is not included in any of the netboot initrds ive looked at
<tron103> and im not compiling them though, someone else helpfully did it and put it up on packages.ubuntu.com
<tron103> I'm merely trying to add them into my netboot so i can bring up ib0 and dhcp it.
<infinity> tron103: That "someone else" is us. :P
<tron103> <3
<infinity> tron103: But indeed, infiniband stuff seems to be missing from d-i.  Have you filed a bug about your use-case so we can fix it?
<tron103> ... no, i just assumed noone cares about infiniband haha
<tron103> how do i file?
<tron103> if you guys add it, I've been reading in the mellanox documentation that a "specially compiled version of dhclient is needed". tho i'm not sure if that is true since the redhat dracut-based setup was able to np
<infinity> tron103: "ubuntu-bug linux" and mention something about needing infiniband support in d-i.  It might not be something we can fix without some investigation (as you mention, it might be more than just pulling in some modules), but a bug is still nice.
<infinity> tron103: Perhaps best to hold off on filing the bug until you've proven yourself that adding some modules does or doesn't work, so you have a bit more data for us than just "please fix".
<tron103> yeah
<tron103> just setting up launchpad for now
<infinity> tron103: Especially since I think we have exactly two machines with the right hardware to test, and I don't have access to them, so I'd be working slightly blind. :P
<tron103> again, i'm able to bring up the interfaces once I load the 10+ modules in the super-specific order
<tron103> its just no dhcp
<tron103> sigh
<tron103> maybe itll work on this new kernel
<infinity> Bah, who needs DHCP?  Kids and your modern whiz-bang gadgets.
<tron103> theforeman uses it to provision
<infinity> (I was being sarcastic)
<tron103> thank you for your help tho infinity and cj
<infinity> apw: Actually, you might know, since Chris seems AFK and you decided to join. :P
<apw> heh ... i missred the line and alert :)
<infinity> apw: We have a user here who's trying to do infiniband in d-i which, at the very least, requires a bunch of modules we don't ship in the initrd.
<infinity> apw: Chris was working with people on that at some point, right?  I feel like we also needed userspace changes that we've not yet made, but I have no idea if someone has a checklist of stuff that still needs doing.
<apw> yeah i think you had the right victom :)
<apw> i think i think the same as you, but have no details for you
<infinity> Fair enough.
<infinity> tron103: So... WIP, no ETA.  But I'll poke around to see if it got stalled/forgotten. :P
<infinity> Would certainly be nice to sort it by 16.04, if feasible.
<tron103> jah jah. I'll probably get infiniband support. I'll make sure to post the fix..... somwhere
<infinity> arges: Oh sure, join now, after I grill Andy on your behalf.
<infinity> apw: We have a user here who's trying to do infiniband in d-i which, at the very least, requires a bunch of modules we don't ship in the initrd.
<infinity> apw: Chris was working with people on that at some point, right?  I feel like we also needed userspace changes that we've not yet made, but I have no idea if someone has a checklist of stuff that still needs doing.
<infinity> arges: ^-- s/apw/arges/
<arges> infinity: ok let me try to remember which bug this was...
<infinity> arges: And, to be clear, I think he's doing IPoIB, not using any ethernet emulation layers.
<infinity> arges: And, AFAIR, pure IB support was still a WIP.
<tron103> yes. ipoib is correct
<infinity> tron103: FWIW, I think doing ethernet or whatever on mellanox cards Just Works, which might be a workaround.  Run d-i in ethernet emulation mode, switch to IB post-install.
<arges> infinity: bug 1469482
<infinity> tron103: Though you might still hit the DHCP issue on the installed system.
<infinity> arges: Oh good, a proper bug.
<infinity> tron103: You might want to just subscribe to that bug instead of filing a new one.
<infinity> arges: I suspect there are still userspace changes we need to make too, to enable DHCP over IB.  But I guess we'll find out, if someone's actually working on testing this.
<arges> infinity: yea so tinoco was going to work on that and give some proper information about impact etc. He has access to the hardware which makes it a bit easier for him to confirm
<infinity> arges: Thanks for the pointer, at any rate.
<tron103> subscribed. Thank you arges infinity!
<arges> no problem
<tron103> smh. on the initrd of 3.16.0-45-generic, modprobe ib_ipoib just hangs lol. Guess ill go back to 3.13.0-x
<tron103> yes!
<tron103> nm I got it
<tron103> ib_ipoib doesn't hang when I don't screw with modules.d
<tron103> to recap: when using the 3.16.0-45-generic initrd.gz (aka utopic), manually loading the infiniband modules allows me to use dhcp with ipoib
<tron103> last question: how in the world do I get my script that loads the modules in the proper order to run at init time before the installer tries to detect my net hardware?
<tron103> sorry if thats a super n00b question, I just can't figure it out
<tron103> anyone in pacific northwest? I'll get a round
<tron103> so how do I properly load my infiniband modules during netboot? I added them to /init but it just gives kernel panic and hangs....
<tron103> (added right before the last line that says exec $init)
<tron103> lib/debian-installer[-startup].d/S99loadinfiniband didn't run as well as adding in a line for inittab
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-12
<nelsk> I'd like to use an existing ESP for EFI boot (from windows 10), but I don't see any way to specify that in the advanced partition setup, can anyone advise?
<nelsk> Looks like I'm not booting into EFI for some reason, seeing the bootloader install option was the clue
<nelsk> was confused because I saw the image that I thought indicated EFI boot on launch
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-13
<cyphermox> nelsk: indeed, not. The way to distinguish between EFI boot and old BIOS boot is that EFI boot you just get the GRUB menu
<cyphermox> I'd like to change that though and make the grub menu pretty, but it's not at the top of my priority list
<nelsk> is it realistic to indicate to the user if they're booted in EFI mode?
<nelsk> the docs suggest a simple [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && blah, I think that would be kind of useful for users who know what's going on
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-11
<CarlFK>  installer can wget/run a script.   I want that script to wget/run all the scripts in a dir.  guessing I have to wget index.html and then parse that.
<CarlFK> im gussing someone has done this.. any idea how I can find it?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-12
<CarlFK> Artful - Sep 12 03:59:59 base-installer: error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/failed-install
<CarlFK> wonkyness... Sep 12 03:59:59 in-target:   Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<CarlFK> welp.. ping goo.gl pings (good).  in-target ping goo.gl => Temporary failure resolvinggoo.gl  (bad)
<CarlFK> should I file a bug somewhere on Sep 12 03:59:59 in-target:   Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-13
<CarlFK> just tested using the same kernel params/pressed/dns/dhcp - this works https://d-i.debian.org/daily-images/amd64/daily/netboot/debian-installer/amd64//initrd.gz
<CarlFK> artful has a bug (in-target name resolution fails)
<CarlFK> can I get some help filing a bug?
<cjwatson> I'd file it against debian-installer.  It's probably not a problem specifically in in-target, but rather that a bunch of network setup has been rearranged in artful (see "netplan") and the ordering is probably a bit off now.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks
<CarlFK> I bet it is 'this' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1714167
<cjwatson> CarlFK: That seems unclear
<cjwatson> I mean, maybe?  But it's not obviously identical
<CarlFK> cjwatson: im entering a new but
<CarlFK> gut
<CarlFK> gah.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: im entering a new bug
<cjwatson> I get the idea :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1717038
<CarlFK> would attaching syslog or anything else help?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-14
<CarlFK> "I see the same failure"  how do I mark mine as a duplicate?  bug 1714167, 1717038
<CarlFK> hmm, ubot9 but no ubottu
<CarlFK> bug 1714167
<CarlFK> #1714167
<CarlFK> those bugs up there ^^^
<CarlFK> figured it out.  yay.
#ubuntu-installer 2019-09-13
<jibel> could someone review https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/372690 ?
<jibel> Laney, ^
<Laney> hey jibel
<Laney> I could probably look at the ubiquity parts
<Laney> but someone like cjwatson might be better for the grub-installer patch and/or the zsys-setup script
<jibel> for the setup script probably someone from foundations
<Laney> I tried to tab complete xnox but no hits
<Laney> maybe cyphermox
<cjwatson> I don't think I have cycles or current enough context, sorry
